# 5/6 Monday Night Raw Discussion



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

where is RAW tonight?


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

The Lesnar/HHH feud has run its course. Nothing left for either to prove.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

BKelly237 said:


> The Lesnar/HHH feud has run its course. Nothing left for either to prove.


:brock gotta get his win back


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hopefully I do not fall asleep.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lol. I just posted this myself. No we have two. Awesome.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Lesnar stands tall tonight
Hunter stands tall next week
Lesnar wins at E.R
Members of 3MB are decimated in the build up
Shield continue to GOAT

I'll watch it tomorrow :noah :lelbron


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

RDEvans said:


> where is RAW tonight?


Roanoke, Virginia. First time Monday Night Raw has been here in 16 years!

We were gonna go, but funds were needed elsewhere.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

jacobdaniel said:


> Roanoke, Virginia. First time Monday Night Raw has been here in 16 years!
> 
> We were gonna go, but funds were needed elsewhere.


Does Virginia usually have a good crowd or not?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

inb4 HHH cuts a long, preachy promo with Lesnar.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> *Paul Heyman ‏@HeymanHustle 45m
> ... about to give my client @BrockLesnar a guided tour ... of @WWE World HQ in Stamford, CT!*


This has so much potential and is something I was hoping they would do. Brock is going to smash the fuck out of the WWE offices in CT. If they actually let him do that then this should be great. Finally something to look forward to. 

BROCK SMASH

:brock


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I wonder if Mrs. Game will be there? :brock


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

Not gonna watch. Unless Miz or CM Punk returns.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just let Brock attack Steph to make this feud interesting again.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

fifteenth!

I'm going to miss it live but Hulu it up later. I'm excited because Cesaro had his own bullet point!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Based on what WWE is talking about on twitter right now, seems like we're gonna be seeing videos of:
https://community.wwe.com/hope/news/susan-g-komen-and-wwe-make-mom-proud

https://community.wwe.com/diversity/news/wwe-and-sean-diddy-combs-partner-against-bullying


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Paul Heyman ✔ @HeymanHustle
> My client @BrockLesnar is in a #BreakingNews sort of mood for @WWE #RAW. But we're not waiting til 2night!
> 6:58 AM - 6 May 2013


-


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

The Absolute said:


> inb4 HHH cuts a long, preachy promo with Lesnar.


Inb4 "The ass kicker is back!" :HHH :buried :HHH2



Starbuck said:


> This has so much potential and is something I was hoping they would do. Brock is going to smash the fuck out of the WWE offices in CT. If they actually let him do that then this should be great. Finally something to look forward to.
> 
> BROCK SMASH
> 
> :brock


I would laugh so hard if he screamed "BROCK SMASH!"


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Brock and Paul at WWE HQ. Looks like Brock doesn't have any other clothes.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Look, Bork Laser is going to be there. I'm already exicted for this show.

:brock


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

He's there! Wrestling Gods, please let this turn out to be as epic as it should be.

EDIT - Fucking ninja'd again.  I'm not posting any more. Everybody keeps stealing what I'm going to say lol.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

superfudge said:


> Brock and Paul at WWE HQ. Looks like Brock doesn't have any other clothes.


Look at Lesnar. He looks ready to destroy. 

They better run.

:brock


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

What the fuck is this, seriously? Could they find a worse picture of Brock? Holy shit.

I have Defiance & NBA Playoffs to watch tonight. I'm pretty sure I'm done with wrestling, actually. I still read this site out of habit (I'll ween myself off) & I downloaded the newest NJPW iPPV but I have yet to watch it. I don't feel like the passion is there anymore as a fan. I knew it when writing my last blog. WWE just, I don't know, man. They got me into wrestling back in 1987 or 1988. Now in 2013, they got me out of it too.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

There's pretty much nothing that I'm excited about. I will obviously look forward to see if there's anything that advances in regards to Randy Orton beyond random match (100% wont happen) and obviously to see Lesnar visit WWE's HQ.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:

If Brock belly-to-bellied Steph through a window, it would be the greatest moment in WWE history.

I'll settle for him doing it to some WWE employee jobber though, there is a janitor or photocopy guy who is about to get mangled very soon :mark:


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

Virginia crowds are terrible. That and Buffalo are the worst crowds I know in recent memory.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

BKelly237 said:


> Virginia crowds are terrible. That and Buffalo are the worst crowds I know in recent memory.


Atlanta, Georgia says Hi.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Good way to pump up Raw and draw attention for the show tonight, with the Heyman/Lesnar stuff.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

My client @BrockLesnar is in a #BreakingNews sort of mood for @WWE #RAW. But we're not waiting til 2night! ... about to give my client @BrockLesnar a guided tour ... of @WWE World HQ in Stamford, CT!


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> *If Brock belly-to-bellied Steph through a window, it would be the greatest moment in WWE history.*
> 
> I'll settle for him doing it to some WWE employee jobber though, there is a janitor or photocopy guy who is about to get mangled very soon :mark:


That would be hilarious. And the most popular wrestling GIF ever.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

DwayneAustin said:


> I wonder if Mrs. Game will be there? :brock


The way Steph is looking these days, she might be able to handle him for a few seconds.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

that receptionist behind the table on the right side is eyeing down brock


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

lmao people are tweeting to triple h letting him know Brock and Heyman are up to something.... gotta love kayfabe


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

on front page of WWE, so obviously shits about to go down


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

AnalBleeding said:


> lmao people are tweeting to triple h letting him know Brock and Heyman are up to something.... gotta love kayfabe


Brock Lensar? Who the hell is he?

:brock


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> Brock Lensar? Who the hell is he?
> 
> :brock


hes related to bork laser :brock


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Somebody call mah husband!!


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Lesnar appearing in his usual shirt like that makes me lol... I mean I wasn't expecting anything else, but it's still pretty funny :lol


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

AnalBleeding said:


>


Seriously, must all people who still believe WWE is real be so shit at grammar? It's bizarre.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

> Paul Heyman ‏@HeymanHustle 1m
> 
> A personal note from my client @BrockLesnar to @TripleH ... WHY would you have a sledgehammer in your office? Someone could ...


Heyman's Twitter


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Brock fucked up Game's office with a sledgehammer. I am now looking forward to Raw and seeing this. If he takes a trip down the hall and gives the old man and wife a visit then this is going to be so :mark:.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

So will John Cena be on Raw tonight?


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

AnalBleeding said:


>


And people say kayfabe is dead.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

In before Nimbus asks what time Raw starts



superfudge said:


> Brock and Paul at WWE HQ. Looks like Brock doesn't have any other clothes.


Shit is about to get real  :mark: :brock


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

Jericho and Miz are both scheduled to be at Raw tonight.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

BROCK fucking up random shit at HQ will be so awesome :lmao


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

BKelly237 said:


> The Lesnar/HHH feud has run its course. Nothing left for either to prove.


Not at all, their feud is very interesting.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Triple H has a sledgehammer in his office? Ha! Must use it when creative come to him with an idea that doesn't involve him eventually going over.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Brock looks like a complete beast. If only if he could win more matches lol.

Will probably miss most of Raw cuz :bron2 is on tonight


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Blah, I'm going to miss the first hour of Raw because of work tonight. But good thing we get recaps every 15 minutes. :cole3


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

He should kick some sense into the creative team while he's there.

:brock




MECCA1 said:


> Blah, I'm going to miss the first hour of Raw because of work tonight. But good thing we get recaps every 15 minutes. :cole3


And they teach us how to track our Pizza. This company never stops giving. :cole3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: OMG I'M SO HYPED RIGHT NOW! 8PM CAN'T COME SOONER!!!

:brock


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Brock needs to destroy the writers the shit they come up with is fucking wrong


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

leobeast said:


> Jericho and Miz are both scheduled to be at Raw tonight.


tunga2 

Can't wait to see Miz return then! :miz


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> *#BreakingNews! An #F5 tore thru @TripleH's @WWE World HQ office today! I'll make footage avail on #RAW tonight! *












:HHH


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

YES :brock


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

That's fuckin great!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hope we will see a clip about this 2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:HHH2 Hey dad, I have this great idea.

:vince5 What's that, son?

:HHH2: Lets book Brock like the monster that he is. Destroy buildings, destroy lower card guys, destroy his opponent all the way up until it comes time for him to win his match. Then..

:vince5 Oh, I see where you're going here, son...

:HHH2 :buried

:vince5 You're like a chip off the old block, son!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Cool .


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

Not going to be happy if all that happened was Brock smashed H's office with a sledgehammer. Unless the footage is very entertaining


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Ovidswaggle said:


> Not going to be happy if all that happened was Brock smashed H's office with a sledgehammer. Unless the footage is very entertaining


It's Brock fucking shit up. It's always entertaining. Trips got himself a shitty desk though. Some poor guy had to go buy a cheap ass desk from Ikea, take the time to build it only for :brock to come and destroy it. What a job.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BKelly237 said:


> Virginia crowds are terrible. That and Buffalo are the worst crowds I know in recent memory.


You're in luck because in a month Raw goes to Richmond, Virginia. Oh boy! Seriously, who the fuck makes the Raw schedule?

And lol at Brock destroying that office, looking forward to DAT FOOTAGE. :brock


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

Small stuff like this makes feuds interesting, it doesn't take much. 

If they set up a skit where Ryback attacked Cena while he was going to visit some make a wish kids (clearly not the real kids but actors) that would instantly give the match another level of fire. 

Probably a terrible idea but it sounded good in my head


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Schmoove said:


> Small stuff like this makes feuds interesting, it doesn't take much.
> 
> If they set up a skit where Ryback attacked Cena while he was going to visit some make a wish kids (clearly not the real kids but actors) that would instantly give the match another level of fire.
> 
> Probably a terrible idea but it sounded good in my head


I see where you're going with this and I agree. The Ryback Cena feud needs a little pep in its step. Stare downs aren't cutting it for me.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

With the return of Brock and Jericho Raw should be decent tonight, also looking forward to Cena/Ryback, The Shield/Team Hell No and Ziggler/Del Rio/Swagger.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

It's official. Only reason I watch is for the Shield, GAME/Lesnar, and THIS THREAD. Don't disappoint, guys.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> It's official. Only reason I watch is for the Shield, GAME/Lesnar, and THIS THREAD. Don't disappoint, guys.


I'll start posting Stone Cold Stunner GIFS if the action gets lame too quick.


----------



## Ramsay Snow (May 6, 2013)

Raw is gonna be pretty good tonight.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> :HHH


No fucking way  :brock


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

No doubt seeing Brock tear shit up with the sledgehammer is entertaining, but Trips can put his office back together no problem. That's not real personal. Now, if Brock were to pick up family photos and start smashing those, then we'd be in business.


----------



## Borko (Nov 2, 2007)

So if Brock is in WWE HQ I suppose he won't be live on Raw tonight?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

iwatchwrestling said:


> No doubt seeing Brock tear shit up with the sledgehammer is entertaining, but Trips can put his office back together no problem. That's not real personal. *Now, if Brock were to pick up family photos and start smashing those, then we'd be in business*.


Leave Brock to do the smashing. We need Heyman picking up the family pictures and perving all over Stephanie and Game's daughters in the way only he can and this thing will be the GOAT segment ever. I'm just happy that I'm guaranteed at least a 5/10 min segment that I know will be good tonight. In this day and age I'll take it!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Will Brock find Shane and Linda? :shock


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

:brock bringing that legitimacy to WWE HQ


----------



## Ramsay Snow (May 6, 2013)

Was that Hunter's office or something like that?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Will Brock find Shane and Linda? :shock


Would mark for a Shane appearance.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Borko said:


> So if Brock is in WWE HQ I suppose he won't be live on Raw tonight?


I was wondering that too.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Will Brock find Shane and *Linda?* :shock


Hopefully, and tell her if she thinks about running for Senate again he's got an F5 waiting for her. :brock


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Not expecting much at all again, but hopefully
Brock can deliver.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

No Nimbus post?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I expect this to be rubbish again :bateman


----------



## Borko (Nov 2, 2007)

please don't involve HBK again in Brock vs HHH feud


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So are we getting video segments with Lesnar tearing the place down or are we going to see just a bunch of pictures and hear Cole & Lawler trying to sell it saying stuff like "WHAT A HEINOUS ACT! DESPICABLE!"?

Looking forward to what the Shield does tonight if they're featured.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

What'll happen on Raw:

Opening segment
Boring match
Lesnar at WWEHQ stuff
Some match
Lesnar at WWEHQ recap
Some match
Lesnar at WWEHQ recap
Some segment
Various WWE "pop culture" video packages
Some match
Lesnar at WWEHQ recap followed by announcement that Lesnar and HHH will be live on Raw next week


----------



## That's Amore (Feb 26, 2013)

This thread won't be complete until Nimbus shows his face.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

ashes11 said:


> No Nimbus post?


There is about 3 hours til RAW starts....Give him time :lmao


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

ashes11 said:


> No Nimbus post?


Already made a post on Nimbus but he doesnt seem to be around


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Cyon said:


> So are we getting video segments with Lesnar tearing the place down or are we going to see just a bunch of pictures and hear Cole & Lawler trying to sell it saying stuff like *"WHAT A HEINOUS ACT! DESPICABLE!"?*
> 
> Looking forward to what the Shield does tonight if they're featured.


It's sad when I read that, it instantly was in Coles voice.

Hopefully something interesting happens with Lesnar at the HQ. Not expecting much though. I'll be stuck watching the Heat/Bulls game.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I'll be looking forward to see how they continue rebuilding Cesaro on tonight's episode.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

NBA Playoffs, NHL Playoffs, Bates Motel...sorry Raw.


----------



## lil_miss_erica (Sep 11, 2012)

I will not be watching tonight.. I can't stand the current product.. I am still watching attitude era stuff in sequence.. it's a million times more entertaining


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Borko said:


> So if Brock is in WWE HQ I suppose he won't be live on Raw tonight?


Wanna bet? :brock


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I wonder who returns first:

- Jesus Christ
- Derrick Rose
- Christian


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm thinking that Nimbus might not post at all for a couple of weeks. That way when he comes back he'll get a bigger reaction than before. 
unk


----------



## lil_miss_erica (Sep 11, 2012)

I am sure Brock isn't doing anything interesting to Triple H's office anyway..

remember when stone cold got wheel barrels of bullshit brought into vince mcmahons office and then he poured beer on it? lol


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Seriously hope they show Lesnar F5ing Trip's desk.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Arnold Tricky said:


> Seriously hope they show Lesnar F5ing Trip's desk.


I would be :lmao if he did that.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

10 pages in and no nimbus? What day is it?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Dr.Boo said:


> I'm thinking that Nimbus might not post at all for a couple of weeks. That way when he comes back he'll get a bigger reaction than before.
> unk


Nimbus is the star of this Raw discussion thread it just isnt the same without him


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dr.Boo said:


> I'm thinking that Nimbus might not post at all for a couple of weeks. That way when he comes back he'll get a bigger reaction than before.
> unk


He'll come. 

@Chromeman: Brock wouldn't even take it easy on her which is the LOLsad part.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

"Oh shit, Brock found my burial plans." :HHH2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ruckus said:


> "Oh shit, Brock found my burial plans." :HHH2


:HHH2 : "Oh crap, they saw my plans and he will tell everyone that i have been planning a match between me, my sledgehammer and my shovel against The Shield at Survivor Series. And guess what? I was expected to win"


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I better finally see some fucking pain tonight. :brock

It's been too long.*


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Brock will probably find HHH's steroids and expose him to the world


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

after last weeks awful show i really hope Raw redeems itself tonight. i will be watching anyway


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Nothing is motivating me at all to watch this show tonight.

No CM Punk, The same old Brock/HHH bullshit that we've seen for far too long. We'll get no Undertaker, we'll no doubt get more bullshit regarding the current WWE Title feud, we'll get our current WHC losing again I imagine.

The only thing WORTH tuning in for is The Shield and the potential debut of Bray Wyatt. But I don't think it's worth staying 3 hours for. I may stay up though as I'm not tired.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Grubbs89 said:


> *after last weeks awful show i really hope Raw redeems itself tonight*. i will be watching anyway


Like it can get any worse than last's week's.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

We should have a countdown clock for the start time


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> We should have a countdown clock for the start time


Just have the alarm go off when Shield grace us with our presence, Everything else if pretty much filler.

Wonder if we get another Pizza story line this RAW.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

gonna be in this thread if I can get a stream.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> gonna be in this thread if I can get a stream.


PM'ed


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

I wonder who Zack Ryder will lose to tonight?:hmm:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Make_The_Grade said:


> I wonder who Zack Ryder will lose to tonight?:hmm:


Justin Roberts.

:brock










"I was trying to do my job" 

:heyman


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I hope they play this during Bork's office trashing:


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Is Bray close to debuting? Have I missed something?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Watching to see Paul GOATman :heyman


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Nimbus, come out come out wherever you are. 

Maybe he's in hibernation!

On a more serious note, I'll follow it with you guys but I for sure aint watching it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*inb4 exhilarating Pizza Tracker storyline*

I don't know, guys. This one has some potential. Puts Austin/McMahon and the nWo to shame..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> *inb4 exhilarating Pizza Tracker storyline*
> 
> I don't know, guys. This one has some potential. Puts Austin/McMahon and the nWo to shame..


I refuse to lose my smile tonight.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Ahhh evening people, we all looking forward to the weekly dissappointment ??


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Today will be the first time in years where I will be able to watch Raw LIVE and on TV for years.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

wkdsoul said:


> Ahhh evening people, we all looking forward to the weekly dissappointment ??


Ahh yes. It keeps me balanced. Can't always be not depressed...Then the terrorists win!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I refuse to lose my smile tonight.


Don't worry. I'm sure Raw will be providing plenty lulz for that to happen.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Maybe Nimbus has finally given up?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> Maybe Nimbus has finally given up?


I'm seriously starting to get worried. What if he's injured?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Or he now knows how to read a TV Guide.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So will Sheamus and Henry do push ups or some shit this time


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dec_619 said:


> Or he now knows how to read a TV Guide.


:lmao


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Can we please get Titus O'neil on commentary tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> I'm seriously starting to get worried. What if he's injured?


I hope not.

He'd probably ask how long it takes until he's fully fit.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> I hope not.
> 
> He'd probably ask how long it takes until he's fully fit.


:lol


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Guys,how long til Raw start?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Since I have nothing better to do, I'll just fool around on google maps until raw comes on.
(I just discovered street view)


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

although my attention will be divided by playoff hockey and baseball.. here's my predictions: 

*Christian returns and injures himself during his jobber entrance. 

*HHH Learns Lesnar destroyed his office then goes out to Kohl's for a new Keurig machine

*John Cena promo where he revives dead babies to put him more over

*The Shield's booking remains stronger than ever by defeating the tag team of Goldberg from 1998, Floyd Merriweather and a Dinosaur.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

alrudd said:


> Guys,how long til Raw start?


Nimbus... is that you?


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm in the audience.I'm in Green Lantern costume,and I'm planning to go over the barricade(fuck it,you only live once)...will wait for Cena or Sheamus segment,get in the ring and slap one of them.....

fuck! enjoy the show guys


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Well, almost show time.

Give us a good one Cena, do it for Lightning Logan.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

RatedRviper said:


> I'm in the audience.I'm in Green Lantern costume,and I'm planning to go over the barricade(fuck it,you only live once)...will wait for Cena or Sheamus segment,get in the ring and slap one of them.....
> 
> fuck! enjoy the show guys



You are cool


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Let's get this show on the road. :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I sense being that its Virginia it will be a very pro-cena crowd


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

RatedRviper said:


> I'm in the audience.I'm in Green Lantern costume,and I'm planning to go over the barricade(fuck it,you only live once)...will wait for Cena or Sheamus segment,get in the ring and slap one of them.....
> 
> fuck! enjoy the show guys


Man oh man, Please do this.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Not gonna be able to watch the start


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start??? show is in the uk again right.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start??? show is in the uk again right.


Negged :bron2


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start??? show is in the uk again right.


:mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh shit! Lesnar invading the office! 

And again, how the fuck is Ryback the bad guy here? He said John was too hurt to compete and it turned out he was right. How does that make him an asshole?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Welp, John boy is starting off the show tonight talking about Ryback walking out on him. Can't they just kiss and makeup already, no one cares!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Nimbus... is that you?





Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start??? show is in the uk again right.


:lol Same fucking page.. 


Depending on how the first hour is I might just fuck off and go to bed.. Kinda don't wanna miss Bork F5 a Desk though..


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> Not gonna be able to watch the start


I promise you they'll recap whatever you miss

More then once

Probably three times before the nights over

And one more time, exclusively on the WWE App. :cole3


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

RatedRviper said:


> I'm in the audience.I'm in Green Lantern costume,and I'm planning to go over the barricade(fuck it,you only live once)...will wait for Cena or Sheamus segment,get in the ring and slap one of them.....
> 
> fuck! enjoy the show guys


Make sure you get in a vocal "EVERYBODY FUCKING HATES YOU STOP FUCKING WRESTLING" in before that slap on either one of them. 

I'll start the bail money Paypal account now... everyone donates 0.25 cents we'll get him out of jail tonight..


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Finally, I get to join the discussion live!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start??? show is in the uk again right.


:yes


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start??? show is in the uk again right.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

RatedRviper said:


> I'm in the audience.I'm in Green Lantern costume,and I'm planning to go over the barricade(fuck it,you only live once)...will wait for Cena or Sheamus segment,get in the ring and slap one of them.....
> 
> fuck! enjoy the show guys


If you actually do this, you win the internetz dude


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Emerald Flow said:


> I promise you they'll recap whatever you miss
> 
> More then once
> 
> ...


Only gonna be missing the first 5mins. I can't wait to see it all on recaps :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

LET's GO RATERVIPER CLAP CLAP CLAP


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

What town are they in tonight?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> Ahhh evening people, we all looking forward to the weekly dissappointment ??


:yes


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

My body is ready :mark: :brock


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Over/Under on how many times we hear certain Coleisms

The Beast Incarnate! :brock

The Hounds of Justice :ambrose

Vintage Orton! rton


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I can finally watch live with everyone lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

sex that's what they were doing


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

BROKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So Brock walks around in his WWE gear?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao It's like Brock Lesnar killed somebody.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How would you like to be at your place or work and Brock Lesnar just walked in and started tearing shit up?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Workplace invasion

:vince4


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start??? show is in the uk again right.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

RYBACK RULES


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Still love the "Less than 100% John Cena" yet he runs to the ring.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I knew this HQ shit was a work. :lol

STILL EXCITED, D0E. :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I hope they show some footage of Brock Lesnar destroying Triple H's office, lol.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

NOT DA APPUL COMPOOTER!!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Bork so had his way with Steph


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Although the feud has been terrible for months, this whole thing with Lesnar going to WWE HQ has some serious potential.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

$50 on Cena opening the show!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hope they book Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins tonight


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

My Laser is ready for Bork :lesnar:


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> What town are they in tonight?


Roanoke, VA.

This voiceover is so bad.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

It's show time :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

TripleG said:


> How would you like to be at your place or work and Brock Lesnar just walked in and started tearing shit up?


Yes please :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I like how Twitter is a big deal. Fucking pathetic.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Let's go Raw! Can't wait for them to kill my wrestling spirit a bit more!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

My body is ready for The Shield!!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

OMG, RYBACK LEFT HIM ALONE EVEN THOUGH HELL NO WAS WITH HIM!! 

SO MEAN!!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

God forbid that Ryback doesn't want to work with an injured team mate! Bring the lynches!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

And fuck you Virginia. So many cheers for cena. Ugh.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Here comes boring ass Cena.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Same Old Shit Boy.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

"Monday Night Raw is live on USA!"

They still don't care about Sky or The Score. Meh.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Cena 
Be back in 10 minutes


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> $50 on Cena opening the show!


:


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh shit, I was right!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ugh why


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena no selling the heel injury again by hopping then running to the ring


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dec_619 said:


> $50 on Cena opening the show!


:cussin: you were correct


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Greeeeaaat.. Cena time.


----------



## Smh13 (Apr 9, 2013)

This is gonna be good I have a feeling,Lets Go


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Great start, already interested.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Well... Champ starts the show, I guess.*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh god, listen to all of these backwood Appalachian soccer moms. It never gets old.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The logic of having an "injured" John Cena run to the ring last week :vince4


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Still running


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I hate cena but his theme is so catchy 

SHOOT ME


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena..back and better then ever...oh boy


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

How is Ryback a heel. I simply do not understand the logic..


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Those boos.

Oh wait...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Phillies3:16 said:


> And fuck you Virginia. So many cheers for cena. Ugh.


I am sorry...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Pro-Cena crowd. FUCK! This is gonna be a long night...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT SMARK CROWD :cena4


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

The Champ is Here!

:lawler


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

RatedRviper said:


> I'm in the audience.I'm in Green Lantern costume,and I'm planning to go over the barricade(fuck it,you only live once)...will wait for Cena or Sheamus segment,get in the ring and slap one of them.....
> 
> fuck! enjoy the show guys


Your time is now son..


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

ok so ryback and cena ain't exactly friends yet they said in the raw introduction that ryback turned his back on cena..........wtf?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

That was a quick ass recovery from Super Cena. :cena2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone over the age of 10 that wears a Cena shirt :lmao fpalm


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

You can almost hear the relief in their voices that Cena is being cheered.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

No selling that injury


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Cena got cheers, expect all shows to be held in Virginia from now on.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*"You can tell the ankle is still bothering him" as Cena does full on sprint to the ring.*


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Oh god, listen to all of these backwood Virginia soccer moms. It never gets old.


(Y)


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> $50 on Cena opening the show!


:cena2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Chael NO! Sign :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena full recovery it seems :vince5


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DAT excitement.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Can John Cena's shirts get anymore obnoxious? 

And here we go again: "Thunderous ovation for John Cena" = Mixed Reaction.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cena no selling an injury? What a shock! :lmao....


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wouldn't surprise me if wwe just held shows In Virginia and like areas just cause these morons cheer cena.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

RatedRviper said:


> I'm in the audience.I'm in Green Lantern costume,and I'm planning to go over the barricade(fuck it,you only live once)...will wait for Cena or Sheamus segment,get in the ring and slap one of them.....
> 
> fuck! enjoy the show guys


Do it. Now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Unrest? Probably more boredom then anything.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Our lord and savior starting us off. :cena3


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol Daniel Bryan..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NOTE TO CENA ITS NOT DANIEL BRYANT its DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

RTIME = NOW

Cena fights bullies, breast cancer and poverty but he will never fight against bad grammar and spelling.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Cena leeching off Bryan's catchphrases...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

Now that twat is leeching off Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Cena Leeching chants. GO REGULAR FUCKING RAW!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hmm, probably time for bed then! Oh and he's ripping off Daniel Bryan.:cuss:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol piggybacking Bryan's gimmick :lmao PATHETIC.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:bryan


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

TheAbsentOne said:


> How is Ryback a heel. I simply do not understand the logic..



Anyone that's against Cena is automatically a heel who hates sunshine, puppy dogs and sick children.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

YESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Bore off Cena


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

msi360-20 said:


> Cena full recovery it seems :vince5


Of course. Man got thrown into a search light. Little leg injury isn't going to stop him


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena, I hate you.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dat no selling heel turn. :cena2


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Urgh typical Cena jumping on someone elses bandwagon... Shame he couldnt take a break like Punk


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Bored now. Where is the Shield?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

So we have given the YES to Sheamus, Del Rio, and AJ Lee and now we're giving it to John Cena!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

ColtofPersonality said:


> :cena2


Trish


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! :cena2

NO!!! NO!!! NO!!! :cena4

Dat accurate bryan impersonation.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Can John Cena's shirts get anymore obnoxious?
> 
> And here we go again: "Thunderous ovation for John Cena" = Mixed Reaction.




Cole does make a lot of shit up but the place went ape shit cheering when Cena came out


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

And now he's emulating Bryan :no:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my God, Cena. Fuck you.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm this guy is TERRIBLE.....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

FUCK!

The thing I say whenever you cut a promo Cena.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

My God, Cena ruining another chant.

Dat **** reference


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

msi360-20 said:


> Cena full recovery it seems :vince5


HAHAHAHA that Vince face, unreal. Actually LOL'd.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Lmao Cena trying to get brian over.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

:lmao Cena can be a funny fucker, I swear.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

LOL! I told you this guy swings on the fences!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Stop the pain


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Jesus this dumbass promo.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

well he is right..DB..is master of the iron arts

..sparkle in the best character we are not seeing


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm cringing like fuck here :fpalm


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WOW crowd no selling Cena lames jokes

CRINGE


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

John Cena, why must you always be a big homophobic jock jerk when you are in character? Also, you are not funny.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh god I hate when he does this fpalm. Just shut up!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

:bryan


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Fantastic.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Finally, Cena's learned that its not "the" Ryback.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

What the fuck just happened


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

YES! Cena needs to piss off.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Dafuq? :lmao


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

YES! Cena is freestyle promoing.

I hope this can live up to his amazing pre-Royal Rumble promo, along with his Star Wars promo.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Emerald Flow said:


> My God, Cena ruining another chant.
> 
> Dat **** reference


Vince trying to bryan DB and Fandango in one Cena promo


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice to see Cena is healed... oh, he's not? WWE logic. His injury only comes into play when the storyline calls for it.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Yo fuck this shit man. This shit is wack. This is a fuckin sketch comedy show and this is like the opening segment. Monday Night Live hosted by John Cena the champion.

This is fucking AWFUL.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Cena has too leech off of people's gimmicks


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao

:cena2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

.... Cena what the hell were the questions? I don't want to know


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol he's just fucking with you guys now


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Cena, keep Betty White's name out your mouth.*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

This is horrible.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I see that Cena watches the JBL and Cole Show.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bored already. Fuck off Cena. You ain't my hero.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

So is Cena going to exploit kids for cheap pops again?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How can anyone not like this guy? He's great. :lol


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Bore off.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Deptford said:


> What the fuck is this?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Cena, the ambassador of the WWE ... 

But seriously, people wanted Punk's reign to end for this?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Apex said:


> :lmao Cena can be a funny fucker, I swear.


Troll Cena is always funny as fuck.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

This is on par with that Yoda promo he did. Its cliche but I just really hate Cena's character.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

that's it cena, use someone else's chant to help get ur stale ass over


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Cena, you're not a WWE Superstar, you're a super hero.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

The fuck is this?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

We need a "You're not funny" chant.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Vickie I love you!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Inb4 fat jokes


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

OMFG OH NO WHY VICKIE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I want to put a gun in my mouth and pull the trigger. My ears would thank me.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Stealing the YES YES YES is so 2012. Sheamus, Del Rio, and AJ Lee say hi.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

went from Cena to vickie....oh my days this is a bad start


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

Damn Vickie looks good tonight


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Going by the Zack Ryder rule, Daniel Bryan and Fandango will be irrelevant in about two months.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Lemme guess Cens is gonna make fun of her being ugly and fat.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

We got Vickie.:$


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

For some reason, I marked out for Vickie.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank God for Vickie


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Just what a crap Cena promo needed.

More screeching and Vickie forgetting her lines.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

That DTF joke made me lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Fucks she wearing?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Thickie vickie :datass


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Have they taped off the upper tiers? There's fucking nobody there!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow just when Cena was going to leave Vicki has to make him stay on our screen longer

in the words of daniel bryan NO NO NO


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Does anyone give a shit what your saying Cena? 
NOOOOO!!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Vickie, if I have to listen to your voice, I should at least be treated to looking at Brad Maddox. Here's the deal, if you talk, he has to come out too. No Braddox, no Excuse Me.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Not happy with the DB references and cheesy promos
unk4

save_us.vickie


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Please fire Vickie WWE.


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

Never been happier to hear the screechy voiced whore


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

is it sad that Vicky saved us ? fpalm


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

This is fucked.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

I can't keep up with the posts on this thread :lmao


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

LOL Anyone see Cenas face


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

What Vickie you expect the champ NOT to defend it at a PPV?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TripleG said:


> I want to put a gun in my mouth and pull the trigger. My ears would thank me.


Need help?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Champ ain't here, the Cougar is here! She's bringin' the heat!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Love how they zoom into 2 people looking at their phone. 

:vince5 They must be tweeting about how amazing John Cena is. Zoom in on them!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

My ears. Damn!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Extreme? Vickie? Yes plz.


----------



## murdock1116 (Jan 29, 2013)

For someone who loves the WWE, John Cena sure does make a mockery of it in all his promos. He's WAAAAY too self aware.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Damn

Vicky>Cena at getting a fucking reaction

Thats not right


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

A riveting start to the show with the "yes" shit. Normally, I enjoy Cena's promos, but for real.......


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

That green lantern guy is full of shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vickie to save the day as scary as that is.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

REALLY?!?! :cena4

THIS IS BRAND NEW INFORMATION!!! :vince


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

TV-PG Extreme! What a fucking joke :lmao


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

so is the next ppv extreme?


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Because a triple threat match is so extreme


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

No reaction :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Are they in Oklahoma or something? This crowd sucks.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

There's no one there ha this is shit.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*FEEDING TIME :mark:*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Three people in the ring and Ryback is sure to be the best on the mic by a mile.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Kids starting screeching then remembered he was a bad guy


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Where is Brad Maddox!!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RYBACK RULES


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Cena and Ryback in the same ring talking.. Kill me. PLEASE!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Team Rocket 2nd Lieutenant Ryback!


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Vickie is a little gem.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Incoming Ryback.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol. No reaction.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

DAT BAD ASS SWAG FROM RYBACK!! :lmao


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

THUNDEROUS BOO'S. 

Oh wait...


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

And now Ryback. This is getting worse.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This show feels lackluster already.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> Are they in Oklahoma or something? This crowd sucks.


Virginia


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Look at the top deck of that arena. It's all closed. Nobody's there.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Who the fuck is dressing Vickie? She loses all of that weight yet she continues to dress like an almost lipstick lesbian, Pat Benatar fan.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

I think I could put my whole life savings on Cena winning the match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone else see the Bork Laser sign lol.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Because when you're a bad guy, you immediately grab a beanie and wear it everywhere! :vince3


----------



## Smh13 (Apr 9, 2013)

Best question if the night,does Brock lesnar own any other clothes?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

FEED ME WHORES! :ryback


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I quit match


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

HHHbkDX said:


> Are they in Oklahoma or something? This crowd sucks.


Roanoke VA :no:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

This promo went from corny (Cena) to cringeworthy (Vickie) to now retarded (Rybum)


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

haha botch


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

What an awkward segment.

AREMA, DAT BOTCH :lol


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

That's irrelevant said:


> Troll Cena is always funny as fuck.



No. He's an annoying, cringe-worthy cunt.

And you people wanted Punks reign to end for this twat hole. :lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

whine-off fpalm


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Lol, how bad? Why did I stay up until 1am?

Cena is just so not funny. So sick of this shit. Ryback to save it?:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Joke fail.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

What's an arema?


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

It better not be a table match like they did for the WHOLE european tour


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The arema??? :cena


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> TV-PG Extreme! What a fucking joke :lmao


That is like watching a PG rated porno


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lastmanstanding1 said:


> Lol. No reaction.


Same when Vickie mentioned Triple H vs. Brock Lesnar in a cage match. She even paused to make it more awkward.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Who the fuck is dressing Vickie? She loses all of that weight yet she continues to dress like an almost lipstick lesbian, Pat Benatar fan.


Probably whoever dresses the ladies for their photoshoots.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

He almost said Arema.:lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

HAHAHAHA SINA'S SO FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Arema? GO Cema.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Cena pandering to the people making fun of rybacks voice is painful to watch,


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Your WWE Title feud everybody..


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Vickie's screeching, Cena's jokes and Ryback's mouth. Things can't get much worse from here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena's face has aged alot in recent years.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

This is why I loathe Cena


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

...........................................................................................................


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

AREMA


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG, he sounds just him.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The fuck is wrong with this crowd?!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This is awful


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

that voice :lol


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

This is fucking great


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What sort of Jackassery is this?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fuck you Cena.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:lmao :lmao that actually got me*


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

.......


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

please stop


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

lmao what the fuckkkk


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ok..spot on impersination of Ryback by Cena


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm not even laughing Cena


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This is just getting sad.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm surprised we're supposed to cheer for Cena in this scenario.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

This is the WWE title picture post Rock?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

:cena4


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dat Ryback impression :lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol thought that was cole snort laughing


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dat :ryback impression.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Book it :russo


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh John your so funny unk2


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Seems like Ryback's torn up tanktop is there just to cover up his potential nip slip...


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Enough with the corny jokes!!! :cussin:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

That was true..........:troll


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cena just grossed me out...


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

This sucks Cena needs to stop with the cheesy humor


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuck everything.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

I hate how Ryback started wearing a beanie after Lesnar started wearing one.

Copycat


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

Cena promos make me want to self harm


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

stfu Cena


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

What the Fuck am I watching?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

cena killing alot of brain cells doing that.......... like he had any brain cells


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Stop this ffs.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

HOAK KOGAN!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That was some good trolling by Cena i have to admit


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Yo this guy just buries the fuckin world.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yup Vickie insult fpalm


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Omg....I can't. this is so..I'm changing the channel now. Let me when this segment is done.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Go Warriors!



And GIANTS!! osey2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

ON A POLE YOU SAY?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Does anyone know wtf is going on?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

God this is terrible....


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

John Cena trying to be funny. Not working. 

The sooner Shield or Brock Lesnar show up, the better.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

No man woman or child should have to see Cena promos.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cena trolling hard :cena3 :russo :troll


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Cena, what are you doing?
CENA STAHP!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> This is just getting sad.


*Getting?*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

This is fuck awful... I knew it would be bad with Punk off after WM, but fuck sake...


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Ryback is gay! Vickie is fat and old! I'm the Champion, your hero! Be a star, kids!

Your stupid face.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

seriously, can someone drag Punk into the building? That guy knows how to cut a promo


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I want to see that match screw you Cena. book it vince!


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Cena's going to choose a wish on a pole match. :russo


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

table match


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

the first two or three lines got me


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Feed *Snorts* Me *Snorts* More


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Blab blah blah blah.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Greatest troll ever


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Vickie Guerrero is horrible. Fuck off my screen.


----------



## JimmyYawz (Oct 19, 2011)

save_us_shield


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I want Ryback and Vickie to fight on the mic.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ryback may be the largest complainer in the ring on tv but cena is backstage


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What an opening.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ryback choosing the stipulation to stack the odds against Cena further :troll


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AnalBleeding said:


> I hate how Ryback started wearing a beanie after Lesnar started wearing one.
> 
> Copycat


He is wearing it so he can wear an ear piece and they can tell him what to say in his promos.

FEED ME MORE LINES


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SASpurs2120 said:


> This is fucking great


Guess you're watching Heat/Bulls because god knows you can't be watching this shit.

Extremely STOOOPID.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Lensar should come out and just lay them both out


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Haha funny come on guys you gotta laugh with Cena, it's the rules!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Im really growing to love troll Cena, he's reaching David Brent levels of terrible greatness.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Where's the Green Lantern guy? Please save us


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Be a Star Kids!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This is going to be a LOOOOOOOONG 3 hours....

Thank god Bulls/Heat and Warriors/Spurs are on. I'll be watching that 1000x more than this craptastic garbage.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

We need Goldberg right now


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Ryback is saving this.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I fucking hate PG with a burning passion.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Be a star, kids. Insult everyone who isn't John Cena. Especially if they're fat and ugly. :vince2


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This is super painful. Like, super painful.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love how Vickie short hands live promos.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

SHELL SHOCK PLEASE!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Did I just see how Cena looks like when he snorts coke?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"Take it easy." They're doing their best to make him look like a bitch.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

This injustice has gone long enough. Save us Shield


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I have not found this segment to be enjoyable or entertaining in any way. It isn't even in so bad it's funny territory.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

He's not a troll. He's the face of the company. Which is sad and speaks volumes.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

LigerJ81 said:


> Feed *Snorts* Me *Snorts* More


Ryback is Hordak?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

EXTREMELY STUUUPID. :ryback

OMG the heel reference. :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

STOOPID


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RYBACK RULES!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Ryback, I know you don't know what "ironic" and the metaphorical meaning of "Achilles heel" mean. Gurl, bye.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This....is...fucking...atrocious


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Too many Achilles Heels.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Ow look Ryback's been turned into a bitch :weezy


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

save_us_stone_cold


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ryback rules? Could this get anymore PG?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ryback is the best on the mic within these 3. How sad


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Ryback is just mmmmm so far. This guy has made so many points and his logic is just that.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

O'Doyle Rules!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

fucking hell. This is awful. Good old :cena2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

STUPID!


----------



## murdock1116 (Jan 29, 2013)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Ryback is saving this.


I agree. He's doing a good job. Treating it seriously.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

How many ways do they need to say Extreme?


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Ryback is dying before our very eyes my friends, and Cena is killing him. I wonder if Cena would say that to Brock in the ring? Lol the moment he cracked a joke Brock would put him in an F5. Meanwhile Ryback gotta sit there and let Cena treat him like a little brother. 

He's done folks.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Ryback rules! :ryback


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I wish this wasn't a kids show.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

"take it easy" dafuq


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Imagine D.Bryan and Dolph Ziggler feuding for the wwe title


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oops...mic fail.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

i ain't into the gay thing but i would love to see ryback beat cena to a pulp and then pull down his shorts and fuck him in the ass just so he can feel the pain i have to go through watching him trying to crack jokes


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

LMS match. Fair enough. They will draw.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

END THIS NOW!!!


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

And egg head kills it


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

fuk dis shit im going to bed.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ryback has improved a whole bunch on the mic. (Y)*


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I was hoping for an I quit match


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Last Man STANDING?

Alright, Cena wins.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

There we go, Cena's winning Last Man Standing.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Still better than the HHH/Lesnar build-up.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

LMS oh boy. Bring out the ductape. :vince5


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fuck how many LMS matches has cena been in


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

with that scully on Ryback reminds of Ed from Ed, Edd, and Eddy. Same brain power too


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

One does not simply put Cena down for a 10 count


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cena's winning that for sure.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This is so dumb...he's fucking standing right now


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh god..

Rybacks literally about to be buried at Extreme Rules. Cena doesn't lose those.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh god. Cena in a last man standing match. Overcoming every 10 count. Fuck this.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

inb4 Cena overcomes the odds.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LigerJ81 said:


> Feed *Snorts* Me *Snorts* More


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena to overcome the odds injured. Pish


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

15 minutes of shit. Vickie was the best and that's saying a lot


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Kobe Bryant & Isiah Thomas reference, good one JBL. :lol


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Shield confirmed to interfere if it's gonna be a LMS.


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

Ryback cant talk to save his life. Ryback's promo sounds like a videogame.#Rybacksuck

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Raws Achilles Heels is Vince's booking


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Cena wins via duct tape again?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

STFU JBL. Isiah and Kobe's injuries were actually real.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

God, If Cena uses the Duct Tape again in that match.....:cussin::cussin:


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

A WWE Champion that can barely stand?!

He just ran down the fucking ramp!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Lawler's facial expressions are humiliating


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh a LAst Man Standing match? What a surprise.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This Ryback Heel Turn has got to the worst idea the WWE have had in quite sometime. This is so bad. Like, really bad.

They accidentally built a face up in Ryback and they buried the entire of a new big man face, had him job out, then turn him heel. The crowd doesn't give a shit. As a face, his "Feed Me More" chant was sooooo over. It's all ruined now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Didn't this bastard run into the ring?
Why are they playing up this injury still?


Did WWE just watch the first 15 minutes of their own show?

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So Twitter is now a legitimate news source? Trying too hard, WWE you're doing it.


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> fuck how many LMS matches has cena been in


Seriously


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Worst opening Raw promo in recent memory.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Crowd sucks tonight.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Camera phone? Is the camera attached to the roof, it was a top view. LMFAO


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Decent promo by Ryback but the Cena portion was one of the worst of the year..again


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"Yikes"


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> STFU JBL. Isiah and Kobe's injuries were actually real.


Yeah, I mean there's a logical reason why Cena would fake the injury.. :lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

They will draw, that's for sure. They'll protect Ryback.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Cena will do to Ryback what he did to Batista years ago in their LMS match. :cena2 :vince2 :batista3


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

jackbhoy said:


> fuk dis shit im going to bed.


but what about :brock?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

And here comes our usual Randy Orton filler match. Right on time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So we are getting Orton vs Sandow for the 1000005 time


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

Lmao at that fan calling Jerry. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

squeelbitch said:


> i ain't into the gay thing but i would love to see ryback beat cena to a pulp and then pull down his shorts and fuck him in the ass just so he can feel the pain i have to go through watching him trying to crack jokes


Post of the year. So wrong yet so right.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

James Wortman is a serial killer and puppy fucker. Good job picking the creepiest guy at WWE guys.


----------



## AMAN0S (Jul 11, 2007)

Really Cole? "Camera phone"?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

so the building doesn't have any cctv then :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*That Orton pop :mark:*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Orton  vs :sandow


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

No... please don't put Orton against Sandow. I don't want Sandow losing again.


----------



## Weltschmertz (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm not a whiner, but that Cena/Ryback promo was the worst promo I've seen in a *long* time.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

:sandow about to get the RKO


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Opening Promo > Show Orton walking backstage. Seems to be happening a lot these days.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

So what are the odds Sandow and Orton both get their full entrances played?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The best part of Raw is the discussion on here. I absolutely LOVE how everyone shits on this garbage ass show/product. They completely deserve it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SPOILER ALERT: Randy doesn't lose. rton


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

When is Orton going to get a big match again? Just turn him heel already.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

etta411 said:


> Ryback cant talk to save his life. Ryback's promo sounds like a videogame.#Rybacksuck
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


but..but he's a heel going after Cena..he's awsome now..you know


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Critics said WWF in the 80s was cartoonish. What's more cartoonish than Lesnar and Heyman just waltzing in past security and creating havoc in WWE HQ


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

VintageOrton said:


> A WWE Champion that can barely stand?!
> 
> He just ran down the fucking ramp!!


Like said in his famous promo with Punk this show is aimed at 8 years old


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


>


I love this gif. 

All this twitter stuff about Lesnar cracks me up. Almost makes it feel like REAL LIFE. And I feel all the fans will be cheering for the typical over superstars like Orton, Shaemus and Del Rio. Need a raw-after-WM crowd again.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Did Ryback have a bet with someone on how many times he could say achilles heel?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

BTW guys, I love that I can watch WWE LIVE WITH YOU GUYS NOW. In canada, Been waiting for this for such a long time


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They invaded the headquarters of the company they work for. 

fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Del Rio beat him in a LMS standing match.. Due to Truth and Miz but still


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

VintageOrton said:


> A WWE Champion that can barely stand?!
> 
> He just ran down the fucking ramp!!


Repped.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> The best part of Raw is the discussion on here. I absolutely LOVE how everyone shits on this garbage ass show/product. They completely deserve it.


Exactly my thoughts. Probably wouldn't watch if it wasn't for this forum.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> with that scully on Ryback reminds of Ed from Ed, Edd, and Eddy. Same brain power too


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

As long as Orton is jerking curtains and not stinking up the main event, he can do whatever.

I'm going to make some popcorn.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

So Ryback either wins thanks to The Shield because we've established he's now become a pussy for some reason or more likely he'll be fully established as said bitch when Cena lays him out for 10 seconds. :vince3


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> The best part of Raw is the discussion on here. I absolutely LOVE how everyone shits on this garbage ass show/product. They completely deserve it.


Agreed. I look forward to this thread more than I do to Raw. How sad is that? :lmao

It's still funny to watch though....


----------



## murdock1116 (Jan 29, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> Crowd sucks tonight.


Don't blame them, they're getting some awful material here...


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> BTW guys, I love that I can watch WWE LIVE WITH YOU GUYS NOW. In canada, Been waiting for this for such a long time


That's what makes it fun


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Sandow you have permission to job.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

why on earth did Ryback say to Cena "take it easy big guy"


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

2 awesome mis-used guys in a boring predictable match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

murdock1116 said:


> Don't blame them, they're getting some awful material here...


They seem ok, being a little smarky.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a feeling Heyman and Bork have a McMahon hostage


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

It's not Ryback's fault he looks like shit there. It's not that he can't talk. It's that it's his job to stand out there and to look tough and yet he has to stand idle and allow Cena to clown him out like that and make fun of him and shit. What can he POSSIBLY say to save face there. The guy is scrambling because there's nothing to say period. It's a miracle he's able to come up with anything at all. 

So give hum a fucking break. He's not fucking up. He's being put put in a position to fail.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

God I love American food ad's. Makes me so hungry! Being 10.18am in the morning.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Lillyart_14 said:


> I love this gif.
> 
> All this twitter stuff about Lesnar cracks me up. Almost makes it feel like REAL LIFE. And I feel all the fans will be cheering for the typical over superstars like Orton, Shaemus and Del Rio. Need a raw-after-WM crowd again.


It's my favorite too. I never thought that I would use it within the first 15 minutes of the show though.


----------



## Ricardo Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2011)

Awful promo. can't keep count how many times ryback messed up


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Cody was close last time. Maybe he gets involved, Sandow gets the win Cody/Orton feud (I know WWE isn't this smart)


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The WWE stil refuse to let the crowd tell them what they want. They wanted Ryback as a face, they turn him heel. WWE have no idea how to build talents up and that had something with Ryback that was organic and they took it away from us. They jobbed Ryback out and turned him.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Jerry "I get my shirts chosen by my 13-year-old emo daughter" Lawler.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

LMAO randy with the jobber entrance? 

ok...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

jobber Orton


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryback talks like a robot.

I AM RYBACK
TAKE IT EASY.......BIG GUY
RYBACK RULES


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Orton with his entrance during commercial break again, pwned!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Instead of RAW showing tweets and Touts, they should show some of the posts from this forum so they can clearer idea on the thoughts of the "WWE Universe".*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jobber entrance for Orton. Those voices are talking to me unk4


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Enough of these damn rematches


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> They invaded the headquarters of the company they work for.
> 
> fpalm


That's how *Raw* they are ...

Rematch huh Cole? Isn't that every week, lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> They seem ok, being a little smarky.


They are doing their best to turn diarrhea into Velvetta Cheese.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Let's go Sandow!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If Sandow doesnt win this match what would be the point of even having it?


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> Camera phone? Is the camera attached to the roof, it was a top view. LMFAO


maybe spiderman was at wwe hq


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Man you can tell by Orton's face he so doesn't give a fuck*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Not again.... off to read some slash fic


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Back in the RAW thread, back watching the show. Big Show is still heel? Smh.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

The Brown Horatio said:


> why on earth did Ryback say to Cena "take it easy big guy"


This, Ryback should tell him to 'Bring It' only for Vickie to get in the way. I don't understand why a Monster like Ryback should be afraid of anyone whether he's a heel or not now.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Show pissing himself sounds faker than Smackdowns crowds...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

SILENCE!


----------



## murdock1116 (Jan 29, 2013)

THE SAVIOR!!! DAMIEN SANDOW!!!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Another Damien Sandow vs Randy Orton match. Yay.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Poor Sandow. He's about to eat another RKO.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sandow gets his entrance played and Orton doesn't!!! WOW!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Another repeat match? They're lucky kids have short attention spans.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow a rematch from Smackdown. Never thought that would happen

/sarcasm


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

No jobber entrance for Sandow ME GUSTA


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

rehashing the same matches that were only just seen 3 days ago :vince5


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sandow's got the mic. :mark:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Honestly, I would rather watch Kaitlyn vs AJ Lee on NXT then this.

Actually I think NXT is a better product then the WWE right now.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Instead of RAW showing tweets and Touts, they should show some of the posts from this forum so they can clearer idea on the thoughts of the "WWE Universe".*


:vince5 I would only choose the positive ones anyway


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Repetitive matches are repetitive.

Please, no more Big Show. Give him a backstage job. I hiss when I see him on my TV.

At least we got to hear Sandow say "Silence!"


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:lmao sandow


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Finally a Sandow promo again and its gold!!! He speaks the truth about BORTON


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Sandow


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

DAMIEN SANDOW, YOU BEAUTIFUL MAN.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Snap! Get em' Sandow!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sandow is a god :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SP103 said:


> They are doing their best to turn diarrhea into Velvetta Cheese.


Ha, and LOL at Orton's jobber entrance. Get em Sandow. :lmao


----------



## Ricardo Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2011)

LMAO. I love Sandow's songs.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:lmao Sandow the GOAT.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*inb4 RKO out nowhere. Where is this nowhere, by the way?*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ok..that might be gold


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

Goat Sandow for the save 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Damien SanGOAT :sandow


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Sandow singing :lmao


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Sandow singing. The internets is over. 

Fucking excellent.


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

That was gold. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you Sandow.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Damien Sandow is my hero! That was hilarious!


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Sandow! :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They're really going through with this Sandow singing thing... fuck.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

SANDOW SINGING :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

I literally love Sandow


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

#THANK YOU SANDOW


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

that was great :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao Sandow is gold.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I want Sandow's Version of Randy's Theme :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:lmao Sandow

I'm a fan of Orton till no end, but that was gold*


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Damien SanGOAT


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Holy fuck, Sandow is gold.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you Sandow!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

...........I don't even know.............


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Sandow is excellent


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Sandow da GOAT

:mark:


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sandow is awesome!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Give Sandow a push. ASAP.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

how the fuck aint sandow being pushed


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:sandow2


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Sandow was RIGHT...he ETHERED that bland bitch. HAHAHAHA


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Sandow is gold


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

WOW Sandow!! Awesome promo!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Lawler you fucking retard.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Sandow. That probably was, and will be, the best part of the show.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

PERFECT! BRILLIANT! AMAZING!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Just when I thought Sandow couldn't get better. :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

They are lucky this Heat game is kinda dull atm. That Cena opening was pretty bad.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Sandow has just saved raw for me :lmao :lmao


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao: Sandow! Fuck me that was brilliant!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

WAIT, WHAT :lmao :lmao :lmao

Who did he piss off backstage to embarrass himself like that before jobbing to Orton?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damien Sandow showing John Cena what comedy actually is.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

This promo is hilarious!!! Sandow = GOAT.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Finally some good material.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Sandow being awesome as usual.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Sandow=GOAT


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

rjsbx1 said:


> *inb4 RKO out nowhere. Where is this nowhere, by the way?*


It's two exits down from Parts Unknown.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

And Sandow draws me back in.... love dat man!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Did Sandow trim the beard? Looks a lot smaller.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

At least Sandow remembered his lines.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

:lmao #SandowHearsVoices


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Sandow saving the show.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

RAW is Sandow


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh for fucks sake cole just drop the randy hearing voices shit already !!!!!


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

:sandow2 that was great! lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Chris Benoit heard voices in his head, we know what happened next


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

YOU'RE WELCOME! haha that was AWESOME.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

:sandow just SLAUGHTERED the last 3 years of boring output from Orton.
Who cares about the RKO from nowhere or Big Show interference?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What are the odds we get a commerical during this match


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton has to be fired immediately just so he can do a shoot interview.

Please stop giving even more fucks and leave, Orton.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Am I seeing things, or did someone throw a piece of trash in the ring?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I would like to remind everybody that randy orton just got a jobber intro, RANDY ORTON JOBBER ENTRANCE


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

They've wrestled for 3 minutes, about time for a commercial break


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Give Damien Sandow a fuckin' recording contract!*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Ratman said:


> Did Sandow trim the beard? Looks a lot smaller.


I don't know about the beard, but his penis looks much smaller than it did when he wore pink or purple trousers.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Damien Sandow:

Excellent on the mic. Very good in the ring. Crowds react immediately. Why u no push WWE?!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Vintage Cole Commentary :vince2


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL JBL @ Cole "JUST STOP WITH THE VINTAGE COLE COMMENTARY!!!!!!"


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Asenath said:


> Am I seeing things, or did someone throw a piece of trash in the ring?


They should have done it when Cena was there


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Asenath said:


> Am I seeing things, or did someone throw a piece of trash in the ring?


No that's just Randy doing his slow babyface moves.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Am I seeing things, or did someone throw a piece of trash in the ring?


Yep, Sandow just did.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Chris Benoit heard voices in his head, we know what happened next


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> What are the odds we get a commerical during this match


Looks like we have a winner!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

just counting down the time until the big show distraction or run in


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This fuckery, man.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Orton with dat finger stomp. Heel tactics. Just turn him so he gets interested again.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> They've wrestled for 3 minutes, about time for a commercial break


lololol:lol:lol


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Orton has to be fired immediately just so he can do a *shoot interview.*
> 
> Please stop giving even more fucks and leave, Orton.


I would pay money to sit and watch that..


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Another long match.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

What reason does anyone have to care about these two?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

NOOO, we missed the dropkick!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

My ni**a Orton going beast on Sandow.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> They've wrestled for 3 minutes, about time for a commercial break


Your sig goes perfectly with that post :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> No that's just Randy doing his slow babyface moves.


Four for you, Glen Coco.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Why do most people in here watch. 90% of the posts are either people complaining in general, or 50 smarky comments in a row about how someone got a jobber entrance.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Does anyone kno if brock is gonna be there tonight? Cuz i dont see how he could be there if he was in conneticut earlier


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*What's more stale? The Hangover series or John Cena's character? It's gotta be an even tie.*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I don't know about the beard, but his penis looks much smaller than it did when he wore pink or purple trousers.


Yup! Probably learned to tuck that thing away properly. Man, it was distracting.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Jmacz said:


> Why do most people in here watch. 90% of the posts are either people complaining in general, or 50 smarky comments in a row about how someone got a jobber entrance.


I actually enjoy the show, most of the time. I just like to joke around at times.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Jmacz said:


> Why do most people in here watch. 90% of the posts are either people complaining in general, or 50 smarky comments in a row about how someone got a jobber entrance.


Why do people care what we are saying?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's amazing how this company has wrestlers who compete with each other every week, just because. Outside of Cena and whoever he's trolling, everyone else wrestles just because.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

People acting like it's the end of the world because Orton got a jobber entrance. At least he had his backstage walk.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


> Looks like we have a winner!


Yep looks like I spoke at just the right time lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

AnalBleeding said:


> Does anyone kno if brock is gonna be there tonight? Cuz i dont see how he could be there if he was in conneticut earlier


He probably will.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Jmacz said:


> Why do most people in here watch. 90% of the posts are either people complaining in general, or 50 smarky comments in a row about how someone got a jobber entrance.


It's called joking around & having fun - lighten up & learn to laugh a little, makes life more enjoyable. (Y)


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

My stream cooked it, hope I don't miss much.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The two minutes of action was too intense. Thanks for the 4 minute commercial block interruption.

I LOVE 3 HOUR RAW!

{commercial break}

I KNOW YOU DO!

:vince2


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Jmacz said:


> Why do most people in here watch. 90% of the posts are either people complaining in general, or 50 smarky comments in a row about how someone got a jobber entrance.


Why the fuck are you complaining about people complaining?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Watching live is fun, The amount of shit talking for this shit product is hilarious.

I do find it quite hilarious at the lack of true storylines in the WWE. I can write better


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

YoungGun_UK said:


> This, Ryback should tell him to 'Bring It' only for Vickie to get in the way. I don't understand why a Monster like Ryback should be afraid of anyone whether he's a heel or not now.


it would have made far more sense for Cena to say that to Ryback seeing how Ryback is the "monster" character, and not the other way around


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

I can't wait for The Hangover Part III.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Amber B said:


> It's amazing how this company has wrestlers who compete with each other every week, just because. Outside of Cena and whoever he's trolling, everyone else wrestles just because.


That's an interesting point, and validated truth.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jmacz said:


> Why do most people in here watch. 90% of the posts are either people complaining in general, or 50 smarky comments in a row about how someone got a jobber entrance.


We're the Statler and Waldorf of wrestling forums. Deal with it.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

AnalBleeding said:


> Does anyone kno if brock is gonna be there tonight? Cuz i dont see how he could be there if he was in conneticut earlier


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I know it's a 3 hour show, but this many commercial breaks? The E can't be in that much financial trouble. Then again, Vince wanted his Midget Championship Wrestling so bad


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> I actually enjoy the show, most of the time. I just like to joke around at times.


Same here.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok queue up here is what happened during the AD and you can see it on the WWE APP


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PunkShoot said:


> Watching live is fun, The amount of shit talking for this shit product is hilarious.
> 
> I do find it quite hilarious at the lack of true storylines in the WWE. I can write better


Like thats hard


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:vince Lets have frequent breaks so Cole can push the mobile app when we come back on.
:cole3 Sure thing boss
:lawler What about my pizza?
:vince2 The fans at home probably love pizza! Good thinking King!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

They should really rename this show to Monday night Commercials


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

KK CBA tonight, need sleep. Night all.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

CM punk save us


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Heel has the Face in a sleeper ...

I wonder if he'll tap


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cole always has to call that elbow :lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Jerry Lawler Lipitor on a Pole match, on the WWE App.


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Looking at old funny segments from 1997-2003 era, you end up wondering how they found the time to fit all that in.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

COMEBACK MOMENT rton


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

I think we all know that Orton is going to win


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If Lawler says "weather the storm" one more fucking time, I might punch my TV.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> I actually enjoy the show, most of the time. I just like to joke around at times.


Yeah, me too. Sitting back and laughing at the fuckery is always fun.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dec_619 said:


> My stream cooked it, hope I don't miss much.


I'm pretty sure your stream just became self-aware and shut down itself to preserve it's integrity.
Too bad us humans can't do that as easily..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> We're the Statler and Waldorf of wrestling forums. Deal with it.


Is that good because we're hilarious or bad because we're muppets that generally parrot other people's opinions?


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Vintage Orton incoming!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I had no idea how far this admittedly medicore program would drop off without Punk.

Save_Us CM_Punk
unk2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

hey cole is Randy going to that place.......


so what was the point of this rematch if Sandow wasnt going to win?


How many matches can randy win and not get a title shot at even a midcarder belt? If you are scared to push him for a title JOB HIM


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sandow is boring as fuck in the ring. GIVE THIS MAN A BETTER MOVESET


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cole3 I just gotta get that vintage in...OUT OF NOWHERE!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Will Sandow ever get that great singles push. He keeps having great matches with these upper guys youd think he'd atleast get a chance.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Come on Orton.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

RKO *OUT OF NOWHERE*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT RKO!!!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Randy Orton, why you so terrible?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Orton wins.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That was a gay pin.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Orton hearing voices in his head! RKO OUTTA NO WHERE, lol. rton


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Da fuck pose is that


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow... Sandow got really buried there.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Damien Jobdow


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Inb4 people bitch that Sandow lost and sarcastic comments about how they're "SO SHOCKED" that he lost.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Maybe, just maybe, Sandow will beat Orton one day.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

DAT position that Randy covered Sandow with, suggestive much? :lol


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

A lot of females in the crowd tonight, Randy's getting a nice pop and reaction


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao:lmao what a cover


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Yay for one of the best in the E doing the job just to make Orton look strong heading into a boring fucking match.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

What's with that pin?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Why is Raw three hours? Realistically it should have gone 1 and a half hours. Oh and Orton buries another unestablished talented star in a pointless tv match.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Vintage Orton


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sick of these rematch matches. Like they want us to think Damien Sandow would actually pull a win off of Orton.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That wasn't even out of nowhere, just like "Yup, confirming Randy is above this guy."


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Orton. Turn heel please.. thanx.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Cole, how was that extreme? It was a regular singles match with same ol' finish.*


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Every fucking match. Can't they figure out a way to get someone on the apron without them walking into it


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, people make fun of Cena for having his five moves of doom set up for the finish, but fuck, Orton is just as bad.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't understand this bizarro world where this crowd is pumped to see a match they saw at least 3 times in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

We are in serious need of a proper heel commentator


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"The Viper _sliiiiiiiiiiithers _to a victory" is one of the worst things I've ever heard out of Cole's yap.
I pray that doesn't enter his VINTAGE REPERTOIRE. 
:cole3


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It is extremely rare that the competitor I prefer is victorious. This was a perfect example. I prefer Damien Sandow. He didn't win. Randy Orton won.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Damien Jobnow


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

GIVE US BRAY WYATT PLZ


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That pin was unnecessary.


----------



## murdock1116 (Jan 29, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> DAT position that Randy covered Sandow with, suggestive much? :lol


I think Orton did that cause he was pissed as Sandow for messing up his wake up taunt.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Sandow is a great example of WWE having talent and failing to utilize it, he's been on the roster for over a year now! he should have probably been IC Champion for the past 6-7 months and be a solidified upper midcarder by now.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Orton wins, what a shock.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh no! An internet darling lost! Time to bitch for the remainder of the show fpalm


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Fun little match. Wish Sandow got in a little more offense. He probably did, but 4 minute commercial breaks. Anywho, can't complain expected.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> DAT position that Randy covered Sandow with, suggestive much? :lol


Even his homoeroticism is phoned in. Compare it to Legacy era Orton stage gay, and it's like. . . pfff.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

That pin was golden


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

This feud fpalm.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

You know, from 2004 until 2007 or so, Orton was an all time favorite. I loved most of his work.

Now, I can't stand seeing him on my screen. Why is he so fucking bland?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cole is just awful :lol.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

KO BLOW!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

When they screamed WAIT WAIT WAIT, I thought orton was gonna turn heel.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL COLE'S FACE


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

lol @ JBL giving Cole permission to say VINTAGE and immediately Cole shits himself and goes OUT OF NOWHERE!!!!!!!!! VINTAGE ORTON!!!!!!!!!
Even Orton nodded at Cole like "dude just keep saying it " LOL


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The rohypnol has kicked in.. Big Show has a date for the evening.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

even though we knew he hit him with the WMD, couldn't they at least showed it. Who cares about Cole's reaction


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG we get a replay on TV and didnt have to go to the WWE APP


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Cole just reminded me of Tatoo from Fantasy Island when he said "WAIT WAIT" and pointed like a goof.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton has won how many matches in the last couple of weeks now? How is he not a #1 contender?

There's absolutely no consequences for any of these guys.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Big Show's poker face :lmao*


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Michael Cole acting clueless as to what happens makes me shake my head


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Big show attacks Orton, yet they keep the camera on the commentary team whilst it happens :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"A different character"
Sure, Cole. unk2


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow the camera guys didn't show Big Show attacking Orton, what a fail!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

That was one of the gayest pins I've EVER seen. Princess Croft, turn your eyes!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A WILD SNORLAX APPEARS!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

How can Big Show be taken seriously in 2013?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

What a shit punch


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Weak ass punch. Big Show has to go, he is so bad.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Always love The Big Show, The 7ft 500lb Ninja.


----------



## murdock1116 (Jan 29, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> We are in serious need of a proper heel commentator


Totally! JBL is overrated. He spends most of his time trying to make fun of Cole when he should be getting the Heels over.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

NOBODY CARES.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

someone has to make a gif of the big show knocking orton out there :lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone ever notice Orton has the most hilarious poses when he gets knocked down with a good hit?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

That's about the gayest pin I've ever seen.

AND WHO'S PRODUCING THIS? WE MISS SHOW ATTACK ORTON? Don't they have headsets on?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

DAMN YOU PRODUCTION CREW! BE QUICKER NEXT TIME!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Skybs said:


> *Come on Orton.*


I'd rather not. He's covered in enough fluid as it is.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cole's face :lmao


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Big Show turning into Boogieshow


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

A wild Big Show appeared.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

There's so many guys who can't get TV time who would be 1000x more entertaining than Big Show but we keep getting Big Show shoved down our throats. I honestly cringe more for him than I do for John Cena.


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Surprising stuff. Sandow's been looking dangerous for some time now, how the hell did Orton pull that off?!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

BITCH GIRL IS BACK!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Yay! The brunette dancer !


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

BITCHFACE! YESSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

When did this fuckery happen? Gotta love these 100k camera angles


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh look Del Rio vs ziggler again, guess Ziggler is jobbing


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah She is Back


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

What's her face is back!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

no summer rae


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

It's.......HER!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*FANDANGOAT.*


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

NEW DANCER YAY


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I really hate that bloody "KO punch" it looks so shit


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

the hot bitch iz back


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

She's back


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh my gosh!!!! Bitchface is back! :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Fandangos old dancer.:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Any (bandwagon) faaaaahnz in the house? iper


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

SHE IS BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So I wonder if our IC Champion is gonna be on Raw this week?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Is that the fabled _Bitchface?_


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

No Summer Rae tonight?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ziggler job incoming


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

different dancer!


----------



## murdock1116 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sigh...here comes another loss for Ziggler...why can't they just give him a squash match against Primo or something?!?!?


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

BITCHFACE IS BACK!!!!!!


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Is it just me or does anyone else think that John Cena!s theme should be a queen song.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

If Ziggler doesn't win...


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

She's returned from being missing!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

No more Summer Rae unk3


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Holy shit old dancer is back :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuck you WWE APP your fucking ruining Monday Night Raw!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

.......And ADR vs. Ziggler again. 


*Treadmill.*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I can almost hear Vince in there ear...Pizza ..mobile app ..an oild covered Ryback..


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

YES HBitchfaceIC is back!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

There you go. No more Summer Rae as Mrs. Fandango. 

Dance off time?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

da fuq where's Summer Rae, dont tell me she spilt coffee on Vince backstage


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

YES! Fandango's original dancer!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BITCHFACE!!!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Promoting matches involving the WHC??? IN MY WWE!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

The Bitchface Girl is back! HALLELUJAH!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Big Show still feuding with this guy? Man, creative sucks.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

DAT bitch is back look out Jericho.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Fandango vs R truth, inb4randomdancing.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

squeelbitch said:


> the hot bitch iz back


They are both absolutely smoking


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Original Fandango dancer is back at LONG LAST!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

No more Summer Rae?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She's here <3


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Why are they pushing Fandumbass so hard?


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

The first dancer is back,Yes.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Cowboy!! said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think that John Cena!s theme should be a queen song.


Dont ever associate Queen with John Cena. EVER!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't get why everyone's so happy that his old dancer's back, she's just a dancer, it's not like she's that important aside from his entrance. She just sits there during his matches/segments.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

Old Dancer chick> Summer Rae


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Please stop WWE. I have Instgram and Shazam already, I don't need your damn app taking up more space.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Maelstrom21 said:


> There's so many guys who can't get TV time who would be 1000x more entertaining than Big Show but we keep getting Big Show shoved down our throats. I honestly cringe more for him than I do for John Cena.


No kidding, the WWE keeps shoving Orton, Del Rio, Swagger and Big Show down our throats but they job out Ziggler, Sandow, and Daniel Bryan week after week.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> different dancer!


*BEST* dancer


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

If Del Rio wins...:ziggler1


----------



## AMAN0S (Jul 11, 2007)

Why does the WWE rely on the commentators to tell every story? I don't want to listen to Cole tell me everything I need to know about a storyline.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> da fuq where's Summer Rae, dont tell me she spilt coffee on Vince backstage


Yep and now she has to clean it up :vince


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Why do they keep changing his dancers around


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

No more Summer Rae?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

2.5 hours left? Let's do another Ziggler and ADR match! :vince5


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

El Capitano said:


> I really hate that bloody "KO punch" it looks so shit


it's so fucking slow as well, seriously sheamus could catch a tan in the time it takes show to land it


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

Love Fandango's dancer - dem legs .......


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Amber B said:


> It's amazing how this company has wrestlers who compete with each other every week, just because. Outside of Cena and whoever he's trolling, everyone else wrestles just because.


Nailed it right there and a big reason why I haven't watched in months. People used to joke about wrestling being a "soap opera for men" but what happens when you take that drama away? I want to like guys like Kofi, Miz, Cesaro etc. but what reason do I have?


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

the shows been going 30 odd minutes and were on our third commercial break? dafuq is this?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> I don't get why everyone's so happy that his old dancer's back, she's just a dancer, it's not like she's that important aside from his entrance. She just sits there during his matches/segments.


9-10/10 aesthetics. Oh and she can dance.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

What's this dancers name? She's so much better than Summer Rae.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Deptford said:


> Why do people care what we are saying?


I don't know, I just feel like whenever I come in here and try to post, it's just all drawn out by 60 different people complaining about the same thing. That doesn't bug you at all?


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Bitchface is more over than Fandango lool


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

:lmao we're marking out more for a dancer than 80% of the roster.... with that said thank god she's back!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Fandangohome said:


> Why are they pushing Fandumbass so hard?


They need someone Cena can bury later on


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Show sucks so far..


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Cole with dem acting skills

:cole3


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

I like this dancer better than Summer, but why end that already?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Another rematch? Sandown/Orton from Friday, then Ziggler/Del Rio?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Am I the only one here who still likes the Big Show?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

FourWinds said:


> Nailed it right there and a big reason why I haven't watched in months. People used to joke about wrestling being a "soap opera for men" but what happens when you take that drama away? I want to like guys like Kofi, Miz, Cesaro etc. but what reason do I have?


I wouldn't mind it as much if it was southern style, two men in the ring trying to make it look real as possible, plot-free wrestling. But they can't even do that right. It's just, "Here's these guys. Fuck effort."


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Is that the original dancer? She looks prettier, maybe its just my new TV.

Anyway, this is horrible for Summer Rae. She's gonna become a wrestler on RAW at some point or another and she's gonna be remembered for starting her career as Fandango's dancer and then getting replaced after a few weeks.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Dont ever associate Queen with John Cena. EVER!


Justin Bieber do the trick?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

No one is gonna replace Summer Ray.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

He has the dancer back who I find sexually arousing.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I wonder if 3MB is going to have a Match tonite?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

At this point, we have to ask ourselves "could this show get any worse?"


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Am I the only one here who still likes the Big Show?


Chances are pretty good you are


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> I don't get why everyone's so happy that his old dancer's back, she's just a dancer, it's not like she's that important aside from his entrance. She just sits there during his matches/segments.


Cause she fine.And because the blonde bimbo couldn't dance.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Like 7-8 pages talking about bitchface and no fucks given about fandango. Looks like the fed pushing the wrong person


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Jericho?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Jericho! :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jericho!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Cowboy!! said:


> Justin Bieber do the trick?


Yeah, he's crappy enough for Cena


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Y2J!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

AthenaMark said:


>


Just horrible :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jericho!!!!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I love this little girl markin for Jericho. She was probably in the womb when he was in Japan. But she knows talent!


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Jericho on commentary?


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

JOBBERCHO!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Jericho :mark:*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Y2J Fandangooooooo incoming


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:mark: JERICHO


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Chris Jericho - The man with only the second-greatest lite bright jacket in the world.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

DUH DUH DUH :vince3 "DAMMIT GET ONN YOUR FEET"


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

JeriGOAT.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

THE FUCKING WALLS OF FUCKING JERICHO FUCKERS! Yes!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Am I the only one here who still likes the Big Show?


Probably


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jericho woo woo woo


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Jericho on commentary :mark:


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Y2J :


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Is it jsut me or has it seemed like they've fucked up Jericho's entrance for the past month or so?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Jericho.:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


>


:lmao

There's your answer.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I MARKED!!! I MARKED THE FUCK OUT!!!

Jericho's back on TV BAYBAY!!!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

JERICHO!!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Y 2 GOAT*


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

It's about time they provided some entertainment.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> At this point, we have to ask ourselves "could this show get any worse?"


The answer would be yes


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Meh, I still love Fandango, I knew his hype would die down as quickly as it began but idgaf.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Awww shit she's so much prettie than Rae isn't she? :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh Fandango dumped Rae for dancing with Jericho, seems legit.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Is that the original dancer girl whos with Fandango? :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

It's so aggravating and rage-inducing to hear :lawler say Fandango.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Show has been good not as bad as ppl are making it out to be. The.opening with Cena was bad but it wasnt that long. Crowd has been good so far and we still have :bryan later


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Fandango probably fired Summer Rae because he was jealous of her and Jericho dancing :lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Damn, is it me or is most of the arena taped off? I honestly can't tell because of the camera angles.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

JeriGOAT.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

is :brock gonna be here tonight?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Y2J, one of the GOAT easily.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That's irrelevant said:


> JeriGOAT.


I want to change my name to that. :mark:

ONE OF THE BEST TALKERS EVER. :mark:


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

WELCOME TO....RAW IS JERICHO


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

msi360-20 said:


> It's so aggravating and rage-inducing to hear :lawler say Fandango.



*It's so aggravating and rage-inducing to hear :lawler say anything.*


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

fandimple :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Y2J here to save us AGAIN


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Is that you Cena?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Even Jericho is fucking horrible to watch.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Jericho


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: 

Raaaaaaaawwwww is Jerrrrrriiiiichoooooo


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

In b4 Bret Hart appears and gives Fandango a 4/10


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

You know what the problem with the WWE is? They never made John Cena ride in the car with Chris Jericho.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

YES! THIS IS AMAZING CHRIS! SO FUNNY!

HOLY SHIT THIS MAN HAS STOPPED GIVING A FUCK!


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

whats up with the Spanish announce table?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

What kind of elementary nicknames? fpalm


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Fandangblow :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*What is this *


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Please not Khali

Oh its these two clowns, just as bad

Rap and Suck connection


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Rubbish crowd


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

It's hard to make fun of someone when your jacket has jewels and blinking lights but Chris Jericho manages to pull it off.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

BOOTAY!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

This is awful.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh christ.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ffs


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bootaayy!


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

:vince3


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Team Fattoos


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Another dance-off? Well at least there is Jericho.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

This is going to be painful. Prepare.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

fuck i thought it was just gonna be the cheerleaders then i see Albert's goofy ass run across the entrance.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Not these 2


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

rjsbx1 said:


> *It's so aggravating and rage-inducing to hear :lawler say anything.*


Amen.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

noo.... Terrible choice Jericho not these 2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jericho knows his booty. rimo


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah because these idiots know how to dance.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh God, not these losers.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

OH GOD PLEASE DONT LET IT BE KHALI :fpalm


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

oh for the luv of god :no:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL "Were the first 400 people busy?"

JBGOAT


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Tensai doing the Triple H dance :hhh


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Time for some Tons of Funk!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Jericho's so good he can put Tons of Funk over.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

mercy


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That's it. Fuck this! I'm out.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Jericho's still the GOAT despite him inviting these fuckers out here as "judges".


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

fpalm

Don't encourage them Jericho.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Get the SHOVEL for Tensai!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's sad where this company is at.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

People over the age of 10 just liked that Jericho segment?

Lol. The guy needs to hang it up. Or maybe he doesn't. Shit the guy got adult marks singing his praises for doin dumb kid shit.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Shake that booty Albert


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cena-level material from JeriGOAT but he made it work because he's JeriGOAT.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

What have they done to my WWE. *Cries*


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Tons of funk? More like tons of fuck this shit


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I wonder how much Albert is making

I know japan wrestling is dying so no wonder he left but at worst what 80k a year?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

:datass Naomi.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

weekly dance off!!!! yayyy!!!

:vince5


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello brunette dancer, I love you.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

I want to Vince Russo that booker ,Wm 30 Summer Rae vs Older dancer the win will be the dancer for Fandango


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FAAAAAN! DAAAAAN! GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I can barely hear the crowd fandangoing tho


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Someone called Tons of Funk Man-Titty Xpress


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

does fandango remind anyone of rico?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Legs :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Never say FANDANGOING AGAIN EVER


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh Lawler, just fuck off.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

This match.....just no!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bitchface got work done on her bitchface.

Da fuck?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*THE GOAT









*​


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Who really gives a funk about these two?*


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

is fandango do another dancing contest again?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

To the people who aren't humming his song go Fandango yourselves


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> Jericho's so good he can put Tons of Funk over.


:lol Yes.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That few seconds of silence when Lawler says a shitty joke


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Yea not making the same mistake as last week i can see where this show is going, Off to sleep.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Tons of Funk


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Lawler... ballet...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm glad the dancer is back


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

I wish Nyomi & Cameron would make an Oreo cookie with Butterfinger

:datass


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jerry Lawler should be shot for that ballet joke. Vaudeville wouldn't put up with that shit.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

FandanGOAT!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I sympathize with the person who said they feel like they're the only one who likes Big Show. I was the only one who liked Albert's "Lord Tensai Asian Monster Who Isn't Even Asian" gimmick. I definitely miss it and prefer it to his dancing with Brodus.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Considering Summer Rae is not a dancer, I think she did a pretty good job and you gotta hand it to her for doing what she can with a gimmick she wasn't comfortable with. The original dancer is a pro dancer though so she is many leagues ahead.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Look at that split. <3 Bitchface.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

At least his old dancer is back.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

BOTH of his dancers > Fandango


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

donalder said:


> I want to Vince Russo that booker ,Wm 30 Summer Rae vs Older dancer the win will be the dancer for Fandango


Dancers on a pole match. :russo


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I feel funny down there


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I remember when they forced him so to speak when they were in Greenville, SC a few weeks back, hopefully when they come to North Charleston, SC next month the crowd is hot


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

I hate Lawler's laugh so go damn much I wish he had a off switch.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What the fuck am I watching?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> People over the age of 10 just liked that Jericho segment?
> 
> Lol. The guy needs to hang it up. Or maybe he doesn't. Shit the guy got adult marks singing his praises for doin dumb kid shit.


Ooooh. Chris Jericho is too childish for our VERY SERIOUS show about men lathered in oil tumbling all over themselves while wearing underdraws.

Such a man.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

DAT Split!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

2 1 2, y'all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They need to stop with this crap oh so and so is undeafted at WM when they are like 1-0 or 3-0 at WM
Its stupid


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I fucking love his in-ring post at the end of his entrance. :mark:

JeriGOAT's being too nice with dat 1.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are the fans booing the scores? 

I don't blame them, ha ha.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

is it just me or does Fandango's original dancer look very different from when we last saw her


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Lol ah come that should have gotten a 5


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

tons of funk being generous with the scores


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

FandGoat, on the mic. :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

CHRISTOPHER


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Christopher :lol


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

How many bleezys you think R-truth smoked today?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck everything.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Even R-Truth gets a pop :lmao


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

WHATS UP?!


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

This show is the drizzling shits ...


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lol at Jericho. "2 on promos".

Troll. Troll. Troll.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

At least R-Truth didn't "rap"


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

RON KILLINGS!!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*R-Truth got a fucking POP? :lmao*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why is this motherfucker talking like Andy Dick?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That Pop for The Truth


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

dat run by R-truth :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Cowboy!! said:


> I hate Lawler's laugh so go damn much I wish he had a off switch.


The mute button


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Someone who can sing and dance? R-Truth really? Cole is such a dumbass fpalm


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Remember when Truth was a Heel and he was so good?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Did the crowd really pop that hard for R-Truth?

WHAT?!

:austin


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow just when I thought raw and this bit couldnt get any worse it does

R-Tooth


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

How many fucking dancing gimmicks does the WWE have!

:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If Fandango loses this match, I swear to God...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

i actually have to pay attention during this match just to see Jericho at ringside


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Can someone make a Steph Curry smile? osey2


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

It's dat dippin', dodgin', dancin' fool R-Truth! At last!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Did R-Truth just have a seizure


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, using a female wrestler lasted a week. No one will ever top Bitchface.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"We dance on Monday Night!"

Something that should never be said during a wrestling program


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

KICK HIS ASS, FANDANGO! :mark:

He's the only guy that can do this gimmick and still be great in the ring.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

msi360-20 said:


> It's so aggravating and rage-inducing to hear :lawler say anything.


Fixed.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> At least R-Truth didn't "rap"


I miss crazy/angry R-Truth, coming out to a silent entrance.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

R-Truth got a pop? wtf?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wah wah..what are they doing

you wanted crappy Fandango you got him...enjoy


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

This crowd just gave R Truth a decent reaction :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I have to admit the "Christopher" got a slight chuckle out of me.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Still can't believe that out of the entire cast of Tough Enough 2, it's HER that made it on our TV screens. Sometimes I wonder if she has a little picture of SCSA in her wallet, with a little speechbubble that says "You're not good enough" or some shit, LOL


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

TripleG said:


> If Fandango loses this match, I swear to God...


you will bitch and complain and tune in next week, in the words of Sandow: "You're welcome!"


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

fandango just no sold dat finisher fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I thought Truth was the US Champ? No? I can't remember who is.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Isn't it time for commercial?


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

lmao 42


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Brodus searching frantically for his 10 sign


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

WWE used to have the slogan We Fight On Monday Night and JBL changed it to "dance." What a rebellious GOAT.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*10 10 42, y'all!*

lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

killacamt said:


> you will bitch and complain and tune in next week, in the words of Sandow: "You're welcome!"


(Y)


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't wish injuries upon anyone, but part of me would have laughed if Truth had torn a groin muscle when doing that dance move.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Good on Fandango for walking away from that train wreck of a segment


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Emerald Flow said:


> How many fucking dancing gimmicks does the WWE have!
> 
> :lmao


they have some more in NXT: Xavier Woods, Emma and Summer Rae


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is terrible. Not even Jericho can work with these clowns.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

And, in closing, I love Bitchface's dress.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

No count?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL @ Brudus scrambling for 10


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

that doesn't count! Fandango still undefeated


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

McGruber needs to blow R-Truth up again, lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What was the point of that match and a count out? WHY And does that mean fandango is no longer undeafted?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Bearodactyl said:


> Still can't believe that out of the entire cast of *Tough Enough 2*, it's HER that made it on our TV screens. Sometimes I wonder if she has a little picture of SCSA in her wallet, with a little speechbubble that says "You're not good enough" or some shit, LOL


What?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is R-Truth getting pushed AGAIN!?!?!? 

He's on little winning streak here. Jesus. Will I never see the end of this guy?!?!?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

R-truths dancing needs to be gif'ed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow what a match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Brown Horatio said:


> is it just me or does Fandango's original dancer look very different from when we last saw her


Definitely got some nip/tucks done on her face.
Bitchface is still the GOAT, though.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like truth got some new tattoos... But you can barely tell


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm so glad that wasn't a waste of time.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Fandango first loss....a countout. Da fuck


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Jericho should be ashamed of himself. How bad does he need the money. Come on. I read your book I thought you had dignity.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why do they book EVERY FUCKING HEEL to just walk away and be pussies!?! WHY!!!??!

GOD DAMNIT


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

TripleG said:


> If Fandango loses this match, I swear to God...


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Great split from the Fandango chick


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Only Jericho can make this angle good lol.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

Entertaining show and a good crowd so far.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

......And much like the audience, Fandango walk away unsatisfied from this.

Corey Clayton - Guy who's peaked in a women's bathroom more then once.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Who the fuck is Corey Clayton*


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SPCDRI said:


> WWE used to have the slogan We Fight On Monday Night and JBL changed it to "dance." What a rebellious GOAT.


It's we fight on Friday night. JBL says that all the time on Smackdown.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

inb4 Heyman reveals that he and Bork gang-banged Stephanie.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

time for a commercial break folks!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Fandango taking a page out of Ryback's playbook...running away


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Enjoyed that match. Really enhanced the rivalry between Y2J and Fandango.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Please give R-Truth the crazy heel gimmick again


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

TheGoat said:


> Isn't it time for commercial?


:vince5 Don't forget the app!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Arrives
Insults Jericho over DWTS even though everyone else did that when Jericho was a heel
Leaves


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm just glad that the old dancer is back.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

OMG ITS BORK LAZUR


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Lesnar and Heyman "stormed" into the building and got to the 10th floor, what were the security doing eating donuts :lol


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Everything is filler tonight except the WWE HQ invasion by Lesnar and Heyman.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Is R-Truth getting pushed AGAIN!?!?!?
> 
> He's on little winning streak here. Jesus. Will I never see the end of this guy?!?!?


Yeah they put R Truth on a winning streak yet they job out Sandow. Great booking WWE


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Give WWE credit, no matter how corny Brock "invading" the HQ is ... least they're playing into dat Kayfabe

Kayfabe Lives! :heyman


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Skybs said:


> *Who the fuck is Corey Clayton*


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao @ you not knowing who that is...:side:


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> What?


Was referring to Cameron. She was on Tough Enough 2, right? Or am I getting things confused?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Can we just call up Bray Wyatt and just show him, Punk, Heyman and The Shield for 3 hours.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

There was a poster charting Fandangos undefeated streak, how's that working out?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

GOAT sighting :rock4


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Is the Fast and Furious franchise even REMOTELY like the first one?


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Their coverage of Brock is reminding me of the coverage from the Boston attack. The video better not be an anti-climax.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> Please give R-Truth the crazy heel gimmick again


Yep.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Emerald Flow said:


> Give WWE credit, no matter how corny Brock "invading" the HQ is ... least they're playing into dat Kayfabe
> 
> Kayfabe Lives! :heyman


Most of me says this is all credit to Heyman also. I wish he was on creative it'll never happen again though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it me or does that kid in that dorito ad not even look old enough to drive? He looks 12


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao @ you not knowing who that is...:side:


He's no James Wortman, that's for damn sure.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

YoungGun_UK said:


> GOAT sighting :rock4


We just saw Jericho, though. unk2


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Guess we'll be getting exclusive, candid photo's from "employees" that were so scared of Brock & Heyman, that they ran to their phones to tweet pictures of the event as it happened.

Technology! :vince3


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> inb4 Heyman reveals that he and Bork gang-banged Stephanie.


heyman:HHH


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I just hope the Brock segment is not a disappointment.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:rock4 filling those dates via movie adverts


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH has three daughters?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

FandanGOAT is the man. They should let him face Ziggler for the belt already.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

i see where this is going, every babyface will get the upper hand tonite, it's a babyface friendly crowd


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I was only half paying attention. Did Hunter just say he survived breast cancer?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

lol @ R-Truth breaking Fandango's undefeated streak.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> He's no James Wortman, that's for damn sure.


James Wortman - GOAT. 
:lmao
All outta rep


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

HHH getting ready to bury breast cancer.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Triple H has a mom? And a heart?

I had no idea :HHH


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Is it me or does that kid in that dorito ad not even look old enough to drive? He looks 12


It's just as we get older, they start looking younger. Probably both of those kids in the ad are sophomores in college who photograph young. LOL.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL what the hell is HHH looking at? :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy balls. I didn't even know HHH had parents. I thought they were phantoms or he was delivered via stork.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the Mothers Day reminder, WWE.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Please give R-Truth the crazy heel gimmick again


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I was only half paying attention. Did Hunter just say he survived breast cancer?


:buried


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> Please give R-Truth the crazy heel gimmick again,*In TNA*




Fixed


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL what the hell is HHH looking at? :lmao


the cue cards


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

3 daughters 
THe fuck when that happen


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Love these weekly threads, they allow people to vent. They've probably saved countless lives.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Holy balls. I didn't even know HHH had parents. I thought they were phantoms or he was delivered via stork.


Those are actors. He was grown in a tank.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Remember when they actually used to show backstage attacks?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Daniel Bryan is going to land himself a spot in Duck Dynasty with that beard.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Daniel Bryan looks like midget Jesus in a Yes shirt.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

kokepepsi said:


> 3 daughters
> THe fuck when that happen


He's been married for a while


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

D Bryan looking more and more like a confederate soldier every week


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

He actually called him The Ryback on TV. LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL ad DB calling him THE RYBACK


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bryan is one adorable bastard. Bryan and the Pretty Twin are a match made in hippie heaven.

Why is he called The Ryback?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Please give R-Truth the crazy heel gimmick again


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

THE Rybaack??


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is so handsome.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Shield delivers "Justice".
Needs Sid Justice.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Good Guy Ryback not fighting two injured guys.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why are they calling him THE Ryback now?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

RYBACK RULES


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Oh shit, that face off :mark: *


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Kane steps in for his man! :mark:


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

If Ryback was just going to puss out all night, why is he in his ring gear?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kane vs. Ryback.

Fuck you Vince.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

hahahah ryback thinks hes more of a monster than :brock


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

killacamt said:


> you will bitch and complain and tune in next week, in the words of Sandow: "You're welcome!"


What about people who just stream the show or lurk this thread while watching the NBA playoffs?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ryback is right he ain't the monster he used to be


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This Ryback Rules thing is so stupid.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kane has a 3ft dick Ryback is half the man that you are Kane


----------



## Ricardo Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2011)

CAN RYBACK STOP FUCKIN SNORTING?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I fucking love heel Ryback. RYBACK RULES!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Heel Ryback rips the absolute shit out of everyone's characters :lmao


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Kane is a beast.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

The Ryback's starting to win me over.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kane's got a monster in his red tights, though.

So...Ryback Rules is his name? Ok.
Is Rules his last name?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ryback rules bitches.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:ryback


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"You're not the monster you used to be".
Ryback :clap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Emerald Flow said:


> Daniel Bryan looks like midget Jesus in a Yes shirt.


Buddy Bryan


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

And that monster is Cena. That which cannot die.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Why are they calling him THE Ryback now?


They're going to give him a weird Doctor Who gimmick?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

haha that segment just reminded me of a high school hallway confrontation. esp. with the RYBACK RULES and walking away at the end


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Kill him Kane. Embrace the hate.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Needs more








*


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Ryback Rules


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahaha


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

For me the WWE ruined backstage interviews and backstage segments when they started showing the crowd watching the backstage segment. :cussin:


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd like the thank this thread because it actually gives me a reason to stay up late on a Monday night because it certainly isn't RAW, God bless u all and your comedy.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

We can change the channel other Del rio vs Ziggler.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Kane/Ryback

Not sure what kind of match that will be.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Ryback rules bitches.


No...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

They just can't be serious about that..


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

ryback dropping pipebombs on everyshow :lmao


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Heel ryback is more entertaining than half the roster


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

2 hours left


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Alberto No Reactiono


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Plz don't job Ziggler out again, I can't take this shit anymore.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Sound of Silence for Del Rio
Simon & Garfunkel would be proud


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

One on one with Ziggles...umm...Vince...WUT?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Kind of looking forward to this match.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

I wonder if it bothers Del Rio that his ring announcer is significantly more over than him


----------



## koop (Nov 12, 2009)

How many times am I gunna see the same match every week???


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## elendil850 (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyone else think D-Bry looks like Rasputin?


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Mother of fucking god, we're only an hour in?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Kane cut an amazing promo on SD.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

here comes the mexican incarnation of lance storm who's about to bore me into sleep


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Ryback RULES? No. D Bry RULES. Always did.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> This Ryback Rules thing is so stupid.


It's pretty 1999 if you ask me.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

The "The Ryback" thing comes from Ryan Reeves' 8 year stay in developmental. He had some kind of a sci-fi robot character. And he was "The Ryback." The first time I ever heard anyone on main roster call him by that name was Daniel Bryan. I think he started it to tease, and it stuck.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

:ryback Ryback RULES


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

I can't help but get the feeling Ryback snorts a few grams before every RAW.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Kane doesnt want ryback fking with his goat :kane


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That Kane/Ryback moment was fucking epic. :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

El Barto said:


>












EASTSIDE!!! :kurt


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Kind of looking forward to this match.


Me too. Hopefully it's given enough time for a great match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

koop said:


> How many times am I gunna see the same match every week???
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Let's see. Three matches per hour, minus one for an original matchup, so............


42.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Tell me they didn't just give an undefeated wrestler his first loss via count out...


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Ryback vs Kane, this could go either way, and by either way I mean its a TV match so either bad or "huh, totally adequate on all fronts, I am not hating this."

Though honestly I think it could be an amazing PPV match in the right circumstances.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Kane's got a monster in his red tights, though.
> 
> So...Ryback Rules is his name? Ok.
> Is Rules his last name?


yes yes..he's 3 footer is stuff of legend

actually it's.. THE *gasps wheeze* RYBACK *snort* RULES


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Da Silva said:


> Mother of fucking god, we're only an hour in?


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Maelstrom21 said:


> If Ryback was just going to puss out all night, why is he in his ring gear?


You should know by now that all wrestlers wear their ring gear 24/7. Even when they're on dates! :cena


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Del Rio could find the cure for cancer, and he still wouldn't get a reaction.*


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> here comes the mexican incarnation of lance storm who's about to bore me into sleep


I'm sorry you don't like wrestling. Maybe you should just watch SNL reruns.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ryback is becoming one of the most entertaining guys in the company. They need to give him the belt at ER.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Why are they calling him THE Ryback now?


daniel bryan started it as a joke on non WWE interviews, but it was funny to hear him say it on WWE TV
I think they travel on the road together so its a jokey way DB likes to say his name


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Dr.Boo said:


> :ryback







pretty please


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

I can actually tolerate Ryback now. Heel turn could turn out okay.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

koop said:


> How many times am I gunna see the same match every week???
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well Del Rio earns more money, gets to actually wrestle, hold championships and occasionally main event no matter what reaction he gets, so I guess not


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

jackbhoy said:


> ryback dropping pipebombs on everyshow :lmao


lol he is literally just walking around the entire place doing that. wtf..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ConnorMCFC said:


> I can't help but get the feeling Ryback snorts a few grams before every RAW.


If his nose starts to randomly bleed during a match or promo, it will be confirmed.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ziggler >>> Del Rio. Sorry marks.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

FFS Del Rio, the most bland guy on the roster, the only thing he had going for him was his entrance with the cars.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't even watch basketball and even I turned over to NBA play offs.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

awe Kane really has to lose to Ryback...c'mon WWE!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

BRB, GONNA MARK OUT TO DOLPH'S THEME/ENTRANCE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Tell me they didn't just give an undefeated wrestler his first loss via count out...


Thats what I asked lol


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This is the first time I'm streaming WWE Active. Not impressed. I thought it would be more about live footage from the arena.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't remember farting, but I suddenly smelled a fart and looked around for someone to blame...I'm alone in my apartment. That story is at least as interesting as this show.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

ADR is growing on me, Im in the minority I know... but still.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


> EASTSIDE!!! :kurt


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Marking out for Billy Gunn.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

If Dolph loses... :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AJ :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Booty, booty, booty, booty, booty everywhere.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

YoungGun_UK said:


> FFS Del Rio, the most bland guy on the roster, the only thing he had going for him was his entrance with the cars.


he couldn't even do that right, even the cars started to bore me


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ziggler forgot to tun the belt for a second there


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dolph's championship entrance is going to be awesome in WWE 2k14 :mark:


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Stealing the show and your girlfriend?? WTF


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

AJ is too hot. Can't handle it.....


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

One day, Dolph's hair is going to fall out like Debbie Harry's did.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I JUST MARKED OUT. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

That was boss. :ziggler1


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Some cheers for Ziggler in Virginia? Dafuq


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The World Heavyweight Jobber Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Dolph better not lose, end of story.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

If dolph loses again...


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Del Rio trying to work that crowd into a frenzy...


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

SJFC said:


> I don't even watch basketball and even I turned over to MBA play offs.


Wise man.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So on SD last week they had Ziggler (champion) tap in seconds to Del Rio?? fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is Ziggler going to actually go over this time?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Ziggler tapped out on Smackdown? :yodawg 

What a credible champion.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

AJ's shirt gets smaller and tighter every week


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Booty, booty, booty, booty, booty everywhere.


Wait, Layla's there?!


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Big E punches Del Rio and Ziggler still loses


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dolph Ziggler- World Heavyweight Intercontinental Champion.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

He smiled, ha.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

BRB. Watching wrestling.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Let's Go Ziggler chant?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

LET'S GO ZIGGLER!!!

They're not listening guys.....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ziggler face turn at ER when it was him that sent Kaitlyn the gift and he helps her keep the title vs AJ


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol at Zigglers reaction to the chants.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> This is the first time I'm streaming WWE Active. Not impressed. I thought it would be more about live footage from the arena.


*Somewhere :vince is laughing is ass off.*


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

This is the go-home show for Extreme Rules, right? They haven't even hardly mentioned the PPV tonight or done anything to make me want to watch it.. thats how know when the midcard/undercard is poorly booked, they have nothing to do with the PPV or storylines, just a way to kill time in a 3 hour raw.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

I think they're chanting "Lets go Sheamus!"


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I want to see Langston make them thighs clap.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Evilerk said:


> AJ's shirt gets smaller and tighter every week


So do my pants whenever she makes an appearance.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Booty, booty, booty, booty, booty everywhere.


They barely film AJ's backside, though. :vince


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Booty, booty, booty, booty, booty everywhere.


Don't start!
:lol


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Best entrance in today's WWE. Firm contender for the best ass wiggle also. Da champ Ziggles!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dolph doesn't know how to sell cheers? LOL turn this jobber face please.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

"smart" fans are actually a much larger percent these days than we even believe


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ziggler deserves this win. WWE better do the right thing here, especially after Del Rio has defeated Ziggler a bunch of times clean.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ziggler has already tapped out? His reign is off to a great start.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Whats the bets Swagger will come out and the match will be DQ.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

oh lawler your jokes are so hilarious!!!! :lawler


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

lol Let's Go Ziggler. Rio is a joke


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I want to see Langston make them thighs clap.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Annihilus said:


> This is the go-home show for Extreme Rules, right? They haven't even hardly mentioned the PPV tonight or done anything to make me want to watch it.. thats how know when the midcard/undercard is poorly booked, they have nothing to do with the PPV or storylines, just a way to kill time in a 3 hour raw.


Two weeks to go still.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler, just stop talking.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

wonder if Big E's straps will come off today, would not want to be any near him when that happens


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, how nice. They've turned from slut jokes to mental illness jokes.

I hate you, Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just when I think Lawler can't get any worse, he does.

JBL 4 Life.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Except that's now how schizophrenia works.
Just shut the fuck up, Tito.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Whoop Whoop!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Asenath said:


> The "The Ryback" thing comes from Ryan Reeves' 8 year stay in developmental. He had some kind of a sci-fi robot character. And he was "The Ryback." The first time I ever heard anyone on main roster call him by that name was Daniel Bryan. I think he started it to tease, and it stuck.


Thought it was "The Silverback"..?! Then Mark Henry got referenced as Silverback a couple of times so when the "Yip Yip Yip" character didn't pick up and he got injured he went back to his original name, changing "Silver" to "Ry", the first two letters of his name.. Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DO NOT LOSE, Ziggler. :datass


----------



## AMAN0S (Jul 11, 2007)

Schizophrenia is not the disorder in which a person has multiple personalities, King. Time to read up on your mental disorders.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> They barely film AJ's backside, though. :vince


It's all about that :langston


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

They've whored out the YES Chant so much.....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Annihilus said:


> This is the go-home show for Extreme Rules, right? They haven't even hardly mentioned the PPV tonight or done anything to make me want to watch it.. thats how know when the midcard/undercard is poorly booked, they have nothing to do with the PPV or storylines, just a way to kill time in a 3 hour raw.


I actually thought the PPV was last night until i checked the TV guide.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This show is just got a lot lamer with swagger coming down


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Swagger's theme is fucking badass.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*TIME FOR WAR!*

Oh wait...


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

God, that theme is awesome


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Swaggers Entrance Music is GOAT


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Zeb's vest ...

LMAO


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

King does not know the difference between schizophrenia and dissociative identity disorder...


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Swagger here to save the day!


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Same old faces doing the same old thing. Bring back A-Ry.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

WEEED the PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Did Cole just mention Colter was his father? Thought he was his Uncle...unless I missed something.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Why does Zeb walk like he's pinching a turd..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JACK MOTHER FUCKING SWAGGER :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mantel with dat Old Navy fleece.


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler? more like Dildo Wiggler.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

Zeb's such a sweet old thing


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Ziggler's crew all have particularly eye-catching rear ends.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

J.R. would have everyone on his feet calling this match. This was an excellent match, and now we have a walk-in.

Well, a _saunter_-in. 

Jack Swagger and his sassy daddy's boy antics.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

So Ziggler is never winning a match against Del Rio is he?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

"No, shes schizophrenic."

Or maybe you're a fucking moron Jerry Lawler.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

AMAN0S said:


> Schizophrenia is not the disorder in which a person has multiple personalities, King. Time to read up on your mental disorders.


Especially since King probably has one. Then again, Vince may be feeding him lines.....


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

CSA! CSA!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

To be taken serious, Ziggler needs to tone down his antics just a touch. To much braggy high school girl in his entrance


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

USA Chants??


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Silent Alarm said:


> Swagger's theme is fucking badass.


Quoted for emphasis.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

They already wrestled for 5 minutes, time to go to commercial :vince5


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ACSplyt said:


> Swagger here to save the day!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

AJ Lee with nothing on but the World title belt ...

:flair3 _Woooooo_


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WE THE PEOPLE chants BOSS.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

larrydavidcape said:


> Ziggler's crew all have particularly eye-catching rear ends.


Ironic considering Ziggler's entrance lol


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*I'm confused. Is Jerry Lawler a face who's trying to be funny or a heel who's just unfunny on purpose?*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Especially since King probably has one. Then again, Vince may be feeding him lines.....


nope it's all Lawler, even Vince isn't that stupid


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Big E should wreck Swagger. Ziggler needs to score a win, even if by countout.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Takers Revenge said:


> To be taken serious, Ziggler needs to tone down his antics just a touch. To much braggy high school girl in his entrance


That's the joke. And the character.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Mantel with dat Old Navy fleece.


It must be made in 'Merica.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Loving the Swagger theme and he looks a lot more kickass. Have a feeling he be winning that title at ER's.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Emerald Flow said:


> AJ Lee with nothing on but the World title belt ...
> 
> :flair3 _Woooooo_


For some reason, I'd love for a Flair/AJ segment at ER where she's wearing nothing but a towel over her and Flair pops out and is like "WOO!!". :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Brown Horatio said:


> nope it's all Lawler, even Vince isn't that stupid


that is why Jerry should not try to adlib


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

rjsbx1 said:


> *I'm confused. Is Jerry Lawler a face who's trying to be funny or a heel who's just unfunny on purpose?*


Jerry Lawler is just unfunny.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Asenath said:


> J.R. would have everyone on his feet calling this match. This was an excellent match, and now we have a walk-in.
> 
> Well, a _saunter_-in.
> 
> Jack Swagger and his sassy daddy's boy antics.


Yup. I think the lack of commentary that invests you into the match is a big underlining issue in today's WWE. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

rjsbx1 said:


> *I'm confused. Is Jerry Lawler a face who's trying to be funny or a heel who's just unfunny on purpose?*


I believe he's a talking zombie from Juan of the Dead..


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

rjsbx1 said:


> *I'm confused. Is Jerry Lawler a face who's trying to be funny or a heel who's just unfunny on purpose?*


He was the latter then at some point WWE decided he was face, and he never bothered to change his routine.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't remember Lawler being this much of an idiot when I was young. Has he gotten worse, or was I just too young to notice what a fucking moron he was?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

hardyorton said:


> Loving the Swagger theme and he looks a lot more kickass. Have a feeling he be winning that title at ER's.


Agreed, but he ain't winning the belt. lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Listening to Spice 1's debut album while raw is playing. Spice-1's album is way more entertaining.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well at least commentary will be better now


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ziggler with dat dropkick.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

:flair3


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I don't remember Lawler being this much of an idiot when I was young. Has he gotten worse, or was I just too young to notice what a fucking moron he was?


*Well he was funny back then, like that Wrestlemania match with HHH/Booker, high quality heel Lawler.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolph's dropkick :mark:


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

God damn, this show is boring. I shouldn't have expected much else from Shitsville, Virginia, but even DVR can't save this.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I don't remember Lawler being this much of an idiot when I was young. Has he gotten worse, or was I just too young to notice what a fucking moron he was?


He literally could not care any less. He is basically here so he can pay his alimony checks and keep himself in beta blockers.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

As long as Zeb's on commentary and not Thwagger, I'm good.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sup AJ


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Weird sequence. Del Rio botched that.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Eulonzo said:


> For some reason, I'd love for a Flair/AJ segment at ER where she's wearing nothing but a towel over her and Flair pops out and is like "WOO!!". :lmao


Ah sure they might as well have the whole locker room come out she's been with everyone :lmao


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Laughing at the USA chants though, WWE's subliminal plan is probably to build Swagger a fan base by preying on the American Zealot portion of the fan base. Vince is a diabolical genius.

Ryback Rules trending :ryback


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

I remember when HHH came out and said that the WWE doesn't need to evolve like the UFC and that WWE put's on quality show's every week, Wonder if he still has the same opinion?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

That double dropkick spot by Ziggler was sick.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dolph with the X-Factor!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

if Ryback Rules is trending WORLD WIDE..you dont have to explain why

..people are already talking about it

..nevermind..


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

now they even tell us they'll be recaps before we even see the recaps


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

hardyorton said:


> Ah sure they might as well have the whole locker room come out she's been with everyone :lmao


Including her stalkers aka WFers? :vince


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

So if Vince wants us to get the WWE to watch things during the commercial breaks, why do they show us what happened during the commercial breaks?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It really make my heart sing to see AJ's role dwindle down to what it is right now. It makes me happy.

Watch Mantel accidentally call Big E something he shouldn't call him.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

hardyorton said:


> Ah sure they might as well have the whole locker room come out she's been with everyone :lmao


We don't like it when a legend like Jerry Lawler makes jokes like that. How the fuck you think we're going to like it from you?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

code for "I DON'T LIKE BLACK PEOPLE"


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Zeb dominating the announcing


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Zeb slapping the taste out of Big E's mouth :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Maelstrom21 said:


> Dolph with the X-Factor!


I thought I saw xpacs finisher


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Justin "Hawk" Bradshaw and Uncle Zebekiah on commentary :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Swagger doesn't get headphones because he would've put them on backwards or think it was a stethoscope.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Amber B said:


> It really make my heart sing to see AJ's role dwindle down to what it is right now. It makes me happy.
> 
> Watch Mantel accidentally call Big E something he shouldn't call him.


*I smell a Don Imus moment coming.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did del rio botch again

Ziggler was acting like he connected but del rio clearly pissed


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> code for "I DON'T LIKE BLACK PEOPLE"


I don't think Zeb needs codes for what he thinks of black people.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

botch


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Did he just accidently knee Ziggler in the back of the head


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Amber B said:


> It really make my heart sing to see AJ's role dwindle down to what it is right now. It makes me happy.
> 
> Watch Mantel accidentally call Big E something he shouldn't call him.


and he won't get fired like Abe Washington did


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Zeb/JBL/Cole :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Enjoying this match.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Looked like Del Rio crushed Ziggler's head on that miss


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol at the "what a match on monday night RAW...this thing is awesome"

like he was suddenly reminded to do a station id or something


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Woah he went there. :lmao


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

"There goes Big E Langston..he brightens a room by walking away from the window."- Jerry Lawler

Umm..what's WRONG with this statement, kids? Hmmmmm


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Jack Swagger has never been hotter, everything else aside.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

dunno if that was a botch from Del Rio but he caught the back of ziggler's head when he clearly wasn't supposed to, yeah that's a botch


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Zeb :lol


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Colter is on fire right now


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Maelstrom21 said:


> Dolph with the X-Factor!


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Ziggler took a nasty fall on his head there. Barely kicked out.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

"Del Rio has experience in climbing a ladder but I won't go any further in that"

Colter you dog you lmfao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

experience using a ladder. :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow did anyone catch Zeb Coulter's racist comment about Del Rio and ladders there? WOW! I LOVE THIS GUY!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

JBL hahaha.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

My link died


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

JBL and Zeb for Raw commentary every Monday! Who's with me!?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lol: zeb


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at Colter.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Colter is very good on the mic, that's for sure.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

HAHAHA French people you suck!!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ziggler coming back from a 20-30 second injury with a 5 star neckbreaker. :mark:


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Guys do you think Swagger can talk, or is he mute? All he does is blank stares with the ocassional scowl.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Zeb is gold right now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JBL is awesome asking Zeb if he celebrated Cinco De Mayo


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

surprised Zeb hasn't said ADR has an advantage in the ladder match because of all his experience climbing fences


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

this match is alright


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone might die in this match.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

"Anybody can beat the French. I beat the French." :lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Swagger for World Champion. :swagger


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*I want Zeb Colter to sit in Archie Bunker's chair during commentary.*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ten bucks says Ziggler jobs, or if he does go over, it isn't clean.


----------



## AMAN0S (Jul 11, 2007)

ZIGGER'S OUT! ZIGGER'S OUT!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This commentary, y'all.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Top rope reverse suplex

Hell fucking yeah

:ziggler3


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Zeb is GOAT


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Holy shit.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> "Del Rio has experience in climbing a ladder but I won't go any further in that"
> 
> Colter you dog you lmfao


Zeb Coulter = DA GOAT!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Zeb's pretty good on commentary, enjoying the match too.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Swagger and Del Rio are pretty boring to me on the mic but Zeb and Ricardo make up for it.

Zeb is just fantastic on commentary tonight.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Jigsaw83 said:


> JBL and Zeb for Raw commentary every Monday! Who's with me!?


ME!! ;D


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty good match right here.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

msi360-20 said:


> Justin "Hawk" Bradshaw and Uncle Zebekiah on commentary :mark:


I just realized that.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

That's irrelevant said:


> "Anybody can beat the French. I beat the French." :lol


This! :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Match has been.pretty good, seems Raw has been having some good lengthy matches the last couple Weeks.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

that kick looked brutal


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good match going here! I could watch Dolph sell all day.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That would not happen to Swagger!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

This match is great, best part of the show so far without a doubt


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Lol AJ holding the belt like it was a teddy bear


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Zeb is saving Raw.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

AthenaMark said:


> "There goes Big E Langston..he brightens a room by walking away from the window."- Jerry Lawler
> 
> Umm..what's WRONG with this statement, kids? Hmmmmm


What in the actual fuck?


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

DQ....


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This feud has been quality for shenanigans and screwjob endings and random carnage and valet stunts. I love it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm not sure if the comparison has been made, but I finally found out who Cutler looks like.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

wow another babyface win tonight, so fucking predictable


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

And Dolph loses again..... :jay2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"IT'S TIME FOR WAR!"*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

LADDERS


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

swaggers just tired of everyone


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh wow! Heels attacking heels because it makes sense for their characters to be at odds with each other?!?!? 

What kind of sorcery is this?!?!? IT MAKES FUCKING SENSE!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why are they making Swagger such a boss


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Swagger is Bossing it Tonight!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Swagger killing bitches!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

These three are going to steal the show at Extreme Rules.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

The all American American!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is a pretty awesome and original feud.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

Ziggler will lose more matches than Bryan that whc.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

For fuck sake.... at least he didnt tap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit this is a hell of a segment.

DOLPH JUST DIED HOLY FUCK.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ziggler is dead


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why can't Ziggler win one match clean against someone who isn't Kofi? Seriously, why?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

FUCKING FINALLY THEY BRING OUT A LADDER!!!


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice bit of ladder action.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MOTHER FUCKING SWAGGER


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

that was FUCKING GREAT.

tossed that ladder like it was nobody's BID-NAZZZZZ.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

feel the wraith of The Swaggy


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

That didn't look healthy, poor Zigglypuff


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

AJ is gonna have the best spot in the match...she's gonna do something CRAZY.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:yes :yes :yes for beating up ADR and Ricardo.
Hell of a smack for Ziggler.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That was fucking awesome. :mark:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

That's what the fuck I'm talking about, he wrecked Ziggler.

:yes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Does that sign say "Cock Out"? 

That's not very PG, ha ha.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Swagger earned some rep right there


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This is more death than an episode of Game of Thrones, y'all. 

This is Rocks Fall, Everyone Dies status.


----------



## koop (Nov 12, 2009)

Swagger looked boss


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I'm not sure if the comparison has been made, but I finally found out who Cutler looks like.


I almost choked on my dinner. Hahaha


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good match, never a good sign though when Swagger is standing tall.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

I aint swagger biggest fan, but he looked strong and great there


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Welcome to Swagger's America, folks! Taking it to the EXTREME! :heyman


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Swagger just fucked everybody up.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Okay, that was pretty awesome.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I hate Alberto Del Rio. Ziggler put him over countless times clean when he was the champion, and now that Ziggler is holding the title Del Rio can't return the favor? Seriously fuck that piece of trash. Del Rio has experience climbing ladders, I wont go further than that.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

WE THE PEOPLE! Fuck Del Rio.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack is a vince guy. :vince


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT is how Swagger should be booked. A no-nonsense ass-kicker.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dolph might as well just lose the title. Unless WWE forgot that he even has the title. I wonder if he just cashed in without even being booked to do so.

WHY ARE THEY RECAPPING THIS SHITTY PROMO?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Swagger can't take a bump for his life thus he gets to dominate all the time except in the Win column. 

4 man band in 6 months..


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Love that he took out Langston too.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Why can't Ziggler win one match clean against someone who isn't Kofi? Seriously, why?


Vince wants him slotted as a heel. The best way to cut off support for him is to job him.


----------



## WeirdFatGuy (Mar 21, 2013)

"I know Del Rio has experience with a ladder, but i wont get into that" LOL


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Whoever was talking about missing the start of the show ...

Here's recap 1 of 3, lol


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Swagger looked like a beast there.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Heels aren't friends?

You can throw a ladder?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cole3 those ladders can be used as weapons.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RYBACK RULEZ!!!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ryback rulez, cena droolz


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Does that sign say "Cock Out"?
> 
> That's not very PG, ha ha.


I didn't see it, but lmfao @ that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Dolph might as well just lose the title. Unless WWE forgot that he even has the title. I wonder if he just cashed in without even being booked to do so.
> 
> WHY ARE THEY RECAPPING THIS SHITTY PROMO?


They have an app cant the recaps just be on it and they can call it the RECAP APP


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

This show sucks so bad


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That was a great match & ending/segment. (Y)

I'm glad they're making all these guys look good. All of them won matches recently.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

best part of the show so far watching swagger destroy fools


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Does Ryback have a lazy eye?


----------



## koop (Nov 12, 2009)

Can I get a yep yep yep?!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Oh wow! Heels attacking heels because it makes sense for their characters to be at odds with each other?!?!?
> 
> What kind of sorcery is this?!?!? IT MAKES FUCKING SENSE!!!


Quoting for simple truth


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow Swagger just took out Langston, Rodriguez, Ziggler, and Del Rio in less than a minute.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This song makes me homicidal. Extreme Rules deserves better.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Cena will likely win, and Ryback will lose another high profile title match sadly. He is better now that he talks, good heel turn.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That's it for me tonight. Not even DB/Kane/Ryback can keep me viewing.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

INVASION!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

"on a camera phone" implying all phones don't have cameras these days.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Raw has actually been solid so far... 

Minus the :buried of :sandow it hasn't been a chore to watch like usual


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

That WHC storyline progression was excellent. The match had me pumped and the aftermath was amazing.

Shame Ziggler continues to look the weakest of the 3 though.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Just show us the fucking footage!


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Miami Heat still up son.

:rose2


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

AmWolves10 said:


> *I hate Alberto Del Rio. Ziggler put him over countless times clean when he was the champion, and now that Ziggler is holding the title Del Rio can't return the favor?* Seriously fuck that piece of trash. Del Rio has experience climbing ladders, I wont go further than that.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm just glad HHH isn't responding to all this shit a week later like they usually do.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

VRsick said:


> "on a camera phone" implying all phones don't have cameras these days.


:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Lesnar and Heyman trash HHHs office, wouldnt they go to jail for that lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I like how Vince doesn't have ANY security guards whatsoever scattered about in the WWE headquarters.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ryback vs Kane, should be good


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Why do I got a bad feeling that Triple H/Brock cage match is going to mainevent the ppv


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

Cole says: Kane vs Ryback main event? wtf


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Heyman and Bork to bring the pain via satellite


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*What the hell, Cole. Is "camera phone" your urban dictionary word of the day?*


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Will the shield make an appearance? If not, I'm calling it a night.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ryback vs. Kane as the main event? :fpalm

I dont mind this match if it wasn't so predictable who was going to win


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> "There goes Big E Langston..he brightens a room by walking away from the window."- Jerry Lawler
> 
> Umm..what's WRONG with this statement, kids? Hmmmmm


dafuq he didn't actually say that did he :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> So Lesnar and Heyman trash HHHs office, wouldnt they go to jail for that lol


Well Sheamus is still dodging that warrant for stealing Del Rio's car, so don't hold your breath.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

donalder said:


> Cole says: Kane vs Ryback main event? wtf


At least it isn't another Diva battle royale. :kane


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Why do I got a bad feeling that Triple H/Brock cage match is going to mainevent the ppv


Over Cena? "Pop" wouldn't allow it.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

1. I Hear Voices in my Head (Orton)
2. Time to play the game (Triple H)
3. My Time is Now (Cena)
4. Somebody Call my Mother (Brodus)
5. Cult of Personality (CM Punk)
6. Smoke and Mirrors (Cody)
7. Break the Walls Down (Jericho)


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I like how Vince doesn't have ANY security guards whatsoever scattered about in the WWE headquarters.


Lol pussing out in fear of Lesnar beatdown like he did to Josh Matthews


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

HHH about to bury Brock & Heyman's Invasion

:HHH2


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I like how Vince doesn't have ANY security guards whatsoever scattered about in the WWE headquarters.


If I were a $10 an hour rentacop, I would not interfere with Brock Lesnar. That red-faced Viking blood motherfucker is crazy.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Hannibal Lector said:


> That WHC storyline progression was excellent. The match had me pumped and the aftermath was amazing.
> 
> Shame Ziggler continues to look the weakest of the 3 though.


That's kinda what they're going for, isn't it? Two very strong competitors in del Rio and Swagger, both probably able to beat Ziggler, yet too focused on hurting eachother when it comes down to it (or so I predict). A whole "two dogs fighting over a bone" type deal..


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> Ryback vs. Kane as the main event? :fpalm
> 
> I dont mind this match if it wasn't so predictable who was going to win


I see a beat down happening to Team Hell No and Cena from Ryback and the Shield myself.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> Will the shield make an appearance? If not, I'm calling it a night.


Shield will make an appearance in the main event. Just realized they still haven't booked the tag title match, or have they?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I like how Vince doesn't have ANY security guards whatsoever scattered about in the WWE headquarters.


they're probably eating donuts and waiting for the burgers


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

El Barto said:


>


*10x platinum*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Steph. :yum:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Someone tell the fat girl in the pink to settle down.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

It's so unnatural to see Big Show in a suit. It feels like they photoshopped his head in.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Yahoo is still a thing? In 2013? Really?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

WWE and Yahoo have cut a deal? Hell. Fucking. Yes!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

The footage of HHH's office being destroyed?

Did he just give that away, they haven't said that yet have they?

Oh Jerry, the fuck.

:lawler


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Get your tits out, Steph.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Because everyone was begging for 30 MORE MINUTES OF RAW.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

So I guess WWE Network is never going launch huh... :vince4


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Yahoo!? Who still uses Yahoo?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Yahoo sucks.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So did anyone watch that yahoo pre show thing?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm sorry, I really am but I still don't care about BROCK Lesnar and Triple H part 3.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Yahoo?... Does anyone even visit that site anymore? First heavily invest in Tout, when a similar site "Vine" seems to be much more successful. Now this.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol so wwe network is dead


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The big summer angle is Yahoo? 

THIS SECRET ADMIRER ANGLE AND THE THREE WORST ACTRESSES THEY'VE GOT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh hell.


----------



## koop (Nov 12, 2009)

BREAKING NEWS-- I BETTER TOUT IT


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Big E. Langston DAT mystery man.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

oh great so just one more social media or website we have to sit through the WWE promoting on tv


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dolph, dat mystery man!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

>divas


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No thanks WWE, with the recent shit you've been putting out..you're lucky to even get me to WATCH RAW 4 FREE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yahoo still exists? WWE brokering those huge business deals! WWE Stock going through the roof. :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

what a stupid ass sms alert tone :drake1


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

dat ring tone


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

:brock is the stalker!!!!!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*LOL Yahooooooooo-oo.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kate's acting fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Holy Shit this discussion has gotten super dark! 

I hope she doesn't wind up in a basement. LOL


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Ugh, they still going with this mystery man bullshit?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Does EVERYONE have a FuCKING IPHONE THESE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE are so in touch.


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

Stephanie looks better with age - but her voice is mad deep now lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The Brown Horatio said:


> they're probably eating donuts and waiting for the burgers


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

wtf is this shit? lol..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is literally like a girl's table in high school.

:lmao Khali the most normal person in this segment.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought that boing sound was coming from my pants. 


It's RALPH WIGGUM!!! BAH GAWD~!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

is The Stalker Ash Ketchum? I choose you


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god. Who cares?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Not Khali


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

Of fuck Khali turn on the subtitles


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Khali LOL


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

This secret admire thing is going suck. Its obviously AJ.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, a Simpsons' reference. I got it. I bet most people didn't.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why is she calling him Colley


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Seriously, is Khali mentally challenged? I couldn't be more serious.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

KHALI UNDERCOVER. OH MY FUCKInG GOD, I'M DEAD!!!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

And yep, done for tonight.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

KAITLYN. I LOVE KAITLYN. KAITLYN!!!


That is all...


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

"Chew chew chew" =FEEEDDD MEEEE MORE, Ryback Rules haha


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Great Khali, Detective School Drop-Out


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh my fucking god fpalm


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Another stlaker storyline?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Khali


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

I feel like they corpsed that whole segment, lol

Khali


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Simpsons reference? This is the GOAT Raw, now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know who's worse Kaitlin or Natalya. fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Undercover in the mens locker room? So Khali is no longer male?

AND FUCK DEM BELLAS


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Is Khali actually speaking a language or does he just make noises?!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Kaitlyn can't act.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Kaitlyn looking sexy as usual. :yum:


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL Khali gonna go undercover in the locker room


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Khali going undercover :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

SHIELD!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh thank god!!! SHIELD!!!!!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

The Bellas looking fine as always


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*SHIEEEEEEEEEEELD!

FINALLY :mark:*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, Shield :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'd shit my pants if officer Khali was after me. Though I guess he'd be easy to outrun at least.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ass TOO MUCH


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Here we go :ambrose2


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Could DDP be up to his old tricks and be Kaitlyn's stalker? #RAW2013*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

SHIELDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Funny Divas sketch? ASTONISHING.

And now The Shield? I am a happy viewer.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Well GEE, I wonder if the secret admirer is AJ FUCKING LEE


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

never mind the diva bullshit it's the shield !


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

YAY! Evil plan revealed infront of a camera! Dem Bellas are so smart. 


SHIELD!!! FUCKING SHIELD!!! WOOT!!! 

What bitches are gonna die tonight?!?!?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SUP TWIN?!? (Reigns)*


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh thank god The Shield! I'm here!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The SHIELD!!!!!!!!!!


so now I guess we have to pretend that she will not see that the Bellas are messing with her?


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

SHEILD. SHEILD. SHEILD. THE FUCKING SHEILD ARE HERE!!!!


That is all. Again...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

all in all... said:


>


Its clear that we are not


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Believe in the Shield!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Splooge.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ok ok..I admit it..I so want to bang Kaitlyn


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fuck all of you I marked for that choo choo choose you joke

SHIELD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Khali a used to be a cop!? :lmao

I'm sure every crook got way once Khali tried to run and his kness went clickity clack


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh yeah, baby, its time


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns

*Shield*

:mark:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Are we having fun yet?

ARE YOU NOT SPORTS ENTERTAINED?!

:vince5


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank Goodness, Shield here to save us.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dean ambrose, "Where did the hair go" A.V.G.N.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Dirty Dean. My body is READY.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Phew, the shield. Finally something worthwhile.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Inb4 3MB


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

SIERRA. HOTEL. INDIA. ECHO. LIMA. DELTA. I believe in the SHIELD. JUSTICE. :rollins :ambrose :reigns


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

MY BOYS!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Kick somebody's fucking ass tonight & have Ambrose talk on the damn mic!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> ok ok..I admit it..I so want to bang Kaitlyn


Why were you ashamed to admit it?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Kaitlyn, Naomi and Cameron head to the ring...out come the shield. 


Should be a good match!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Shield.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Undercover in the mens locker room? So Khali is no longer male?
> 
> AND FUCK DEM BELLAS


*I'd fuck dem Bellas.*


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*When Dean speaks, I listen.*


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

The sheeld is getting boring


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

The Hounds of Justice!

:cole3


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Reigns should never be allowed to touch a microphone even if it's for three seconds.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Now that I think about it, Khali would fit in well in a Police Academy movie


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Shield! 

The Hounds of Justice! The Hornets in the Nest! The Sharks in the Water! The Snakes in the Grass! The Weasels in the Hen House!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOUSIANA FAST


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh* 3 fine ass men in one group. Bless you whoever put them together.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

The secret admirer is going to be a female. Then they are going to do a lesbian angle. 

Groundbreaking!!!!!! Glass ceiling broken!!!! Receive global press!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose..I would. I still don't know why and it's so wrong but I would.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Who's gonna face the Shield? 3 Man Band? Random team of jobbers like Kofi, Santino, and Ryder?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rollins looking pretty.
Reigns looking angry.
Ambrose looking like he's thinking of a place to hide the body


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

gaz0301 said:


> Kaitlyn, Naomi and Cameron head to the ring...out come the shield.
> 
> 
> Should be a good match!


Legit lol'd hard


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Splooge.


*Here you go!*
:lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Dirty Dean. My body is READY.


Oh my god what is wrong with you.? :lmao


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Evilerk said:


> ok ok..I admit it..I so want to bang Kaitlyn


Nothing to be ashamed of - I would pay WWE $100 to have Naomi sit her ass on my face for 10 minutes

Chocolate covered cherries.

:datass


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Shield to wrestle a Dinosaur, The Cloverfield Monster and Godzilla tonight. And win.. of course. 

#Justabitstronglybooked


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Maybe if I injected heroin before watching Raw things would be better.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Kaitlyn's admirer = Bella's trolling her


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Emerald Flow said:


> Nothing to be ashamed of - I would pay WWE $100 to have Naomi sit her ass on my face for 10 minutes


I would too, but for me, AJ is my girl. I'd actually suck a fart right out of AJ's ass.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Emerald Flow said:


> The Hounds of Justice!
> 
> :cole3


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

larrydavidcape said:


> Maybe if I injected heroin before watching Raw things would be better.


This is not the right way to do it. You have to make specific quips about the things on screen.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

abrown0718 said:


> Khali a used to be a cop!? :lmao
> 
> I'm sure every crook got way once Khali tried to run and his kness went clickity clack


 hahaha good one man :lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Fuck that. Layla is the hottest of them all. Too bad she wasn't there and too bad she doesn't get much TV time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Bellas can get it...anywhere they want.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*I'm waiting for Cole to pull a Lion King and call the Shield, The Hyenas of Injustice. The Shenzi, Banzai and Ed of the WWE.*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

RAW these days makes WCW 2000 look like Godlike television.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Dirty Dean. My body is READY.


:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Evilerk said:


> ok ok..I admit it..I so want to bang Kaitlyn


We all do.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

wrestle_champion said:


> Fuck that. Layla is the hottest of them all. Too bad she doesn't get much TV time.


Damn right she is


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank god Kofi and Usos got the jobber intro


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat family violence.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

AnalBleeding said:


> I would too, but for me, AJ is my girl. I'd actually suck a fart right out of AJ's ass.












____

UGH. The Usos and Kofi? Downgrade.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Job Squad!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The Usos and Kofi? -_-

US champ losing again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Uso's and Kofi :lmao

Wear the L, fellas. Wear the L.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Squash inc.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i like that uso theme, but their original was doper.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

The Shield wins.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

lol @ Kofi Kingston the Us Champion getting no entrance.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Emerald Flow said:


> Nothing to be ashamed of - I would pay WWE $100 to have Naomi sit her ass on my face for 10 minutes
> 
> Chocolate covered cherries.
> 
> :datass


I'm with you man.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kofi and the Usos. Really? Alright then.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

AnalBleeding said:


> I would too, but for me, AJ is my girl. I'd actually suck a fart right out of AJ's ass.


Not a bad idea either, $200 for both.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

LET'S GO SHIELD! chants.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

TripleG said:


> The Shield!
> 
> The Hounds of Justice! The Hornets in the Nest! The Sharks in the Water! The Snakes in the Grass! The Weasels in the Hen House!


THE REBELLIOUS ECHIDNAS IN THE BRACKISH WATER! THE PORPOISES IN THE HARBOR OF INIQUITY!
THE WOMBATS IN THE TREE OF TYRANNY!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

GARETH FUCKING BALE MENTION :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Let's Go Shield chants


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Isn't one of those guys the US Champion?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

ffs talking about gareth bale


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Theres a problem when a crowd is chanting lets go shield


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Finally referencing The Score!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL why is Kofi in this? LOL at these divisions.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

To the person that called out the WWE only cares about the USA network, maybe the WWE does read the boards, you got your call out


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Lets go SHIELD chant! :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Gareth Bale mention. 

Oh, and US champ with a jobber entrance. Usos need to be featured more. I've always liked them.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The Uso's are back on T.V


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:ambrose


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

AnalBleeding said:


> I would too, but for me, AJ is my girl. I'd actually suck a fart right out of AJ's ass.


I would drink the Bella's bath water


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

let's go usos, beat those jobbers


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cousin vs Cousins... Eu tu Usos? How gonna do Roman like that?


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Will donate $1,000,000 to Susan G. Komen For The Cure if The Shield lose this match.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Uso push would be nice


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

I love the Usos, but the Shield will squash them and Kofi


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The Shield are unbeaten and have taken down are top stars, what do we do? 

Got it!! Send in the Uso's and Kofi. That'll get 'em.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Random jobber teams to get destroyed by the Shield reminds me of the time when WCW had six man tag titles and all sorts of random teams


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Who was the person complaining about Cole not saying something about Sky Sports or The Score? Are you happy?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Shield have went over bonafide legends. Why should I believe they'd lose to Kofi and The DWIs?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Actually, I got 3 "twins" here....Reigns and the Usos. lol

*SUP BROS?!?!?*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why the fuck is Kofi there? That's kind of fucking random. In fact, why are they Uso's there?! What even is this?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey guys, remember when matches were made with logical reasoning behind them?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Jean0987654321 said:


> I love the Usos, but the Shield will squash them and Kofi


Rightfully so.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*I want Kofi to come up with a submission called The Dread Lock. I mean why not at this point.*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> Kaitlyn's admirer = Bella's trolling her


that wouldn't make sense seeing how last week as soon as the bellas match finished they confronted kaitlin who then got the message. Then again

:vince "what is continuity"


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Better then the 4 Horsemen and The FreeBirds :ban

I think JBL knows that's not true. He's spending far too much time on Wrestling Forum.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

SPCDRI said:


> THE REBELLIOUS ECHIDNAS IN THE BRACKISH WATER! THE PORPOISES IN THE HARBOR OF INIQUITY!
> THE WOMBATS IN THE TREE OF TYRANNY!


And the Snakes on a mother fuckin' plane!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

If they keep booking them down the card like this, WWE's going to take the shine off. It's like washing your nice pans with a brillo.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

fpalm theres no cool faces in this shit anymore. you have the 2nd top heel in the shield getting chants


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Why didn't they make this a 3 on 1 vs. Reigns or something? Given that the Shield just beat Taker and Hell no. Do they really expect us to think this is anything but jobbers jobbing????


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

JBL & Cole ganging up on King

lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The Bellas can get it...anywhere they want.


Word up.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Brown Horatio said:


> that wouldn't make sense seeing how last week as soon as the bellas match finished they confronted kaitlin who then got the message. Then again
> 
> :vince "what is continuity"


History and continuity editors?

:vince3


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

kanefan08 said:


> Uso push would be nice


TT div push would be nice


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I swear I could hear JBL's forehead vein exploding during that whole exchange with Lawler.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Why are the Shield over as babyfaces in this match?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> Kaitlyn's admirer = Bella's trolling her


Because they're obviously the ones who won that #1 Contender battle royal a few weeks ago.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

So no one has a problem with Kofi being a no entrance jobber when he's the US Champion?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This isn't going to be a great Shield match, not that it's their fault.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Who else loves Roman's battle cry?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

The Brown Horatio said:


> that wouldn't make sense seeing how last week as soon as the bellas match finished they confronted kaitlin who then got the message. Then again
> 
> :vince "what is continuity"


What is "making sense"? :lol :vince


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Shield to wrestle a Dinosaur, The Cloverfield Monster and Godzilla tonight. And win.. of course.
> 
> #Justabitstronglybooked


Only after Triple Power Bombing Godzilla through the Fukushima power plant which would end Godzilla's reign of terror, somehow cleanup the meltdown mess and cause them to become heroes. 

Also Wild Usos appear. Glad to see them get tv time.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Asenath said:


> If they keep booking them down the card like this, WWE's going to take the shine off. It's like washing your nice pans with a brillo.


Eh, there's not that many superstars so if you want to showcase them you have to put them up against teams like this. That said, why couldn't they just squash 3MB since at least there would be a reason for it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know how I feel about Rollins sounding as if he's being violated in prison.

Kofi...US Champion with absolutely nothing to do.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> So no one has a problem with Kofi being a no entrance jobber when he's the US Champion?


The Shield's in this match, so no1curr. :ambrose2


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This crowd is so quiet I think I heard my cat's heart beat.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

El Barto said:


>


Bad ass right dere!!


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Who else loves Roman's battle cry?


Me!


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Can the Big Boss Mans three children please for the love of God be the main focus of Raw.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I don't know how I feel about Rollins sounding as if he's being violated in prison.
> 
> Kofi...US Champion with absolutely nothing to do.


Omg I forgot Kofi was a champion. That's sad :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF is Kofi even wearing? fpalm


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> This isn't going to be a great Shield match, not that it's their fault.


Well there's only one Daniel Bryan  He makes everyone look great.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

TheAbsentOne said:


> Hey guys, remember when matches were made with logical reasoning behind them?


Pepperidge Farm remembers.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

HHHGame78 said:


> What is "making sense"? :lol :vince


What is "logic?" :vince :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ain't this some shit. Punk leaves and Kofi probably has to carpool again.
Always keeping a brotha down.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> fpalm theres no cool faces in this shit anymore. you have the 2nd top heel in the shield getting chants


I think WWE does it on purpose, this way they can claim that they don't promote negativity - the heels do, but most fans see past Face/Heel & cheer who they want anyways. I really think it's all on purpose, blur the lines of Face/Heel to the point where it almost doesn't matter anymore. Cena's a hell to almost everybody over 12 anyways, so it works.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

AmWolves10 said:


> So no one has a problem with Kofi being a no entrance jobber when he's the US Champion?


I have a problem with Kofi being US champ


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that crescent kick by the USOS!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

What a clothesline.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Kofi hasn't been in a storyline in maybe three years.*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm a little worried that Vince would be diseased enough to let Kofi get a pin.

:vince4


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

LMAO at JBL orgasming over a clothesline. awesome


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Finisher looked sick this time


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

HHHGame78 said:


> Kaitlyn's admirer = Bella's trolling her


Actually, rumor has it that they are preparing for another fat angle.

Take it as whatever.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What a shit finisher :lol.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Holy Shit! Ambrose's finisher is sick!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

ouch


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I don't know how I feel about Rollins sounding as if he's being violated in prison.


You hang around Ambrose...........

And at least this match sets up The Snapmare Driver as Ambrose's finisher.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Shield steals the show again


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the shield shouldnt need to distract the ref to get a win over kofi
come one bookers


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

dude, the ref legit counted to three right there... I thought Kofi had just ended the Shield no lie my heart dropped into my stomach. LOL


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Another one!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

That Bulldog is fucking nasty, I love it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Fucking oww. :lol

Fun match.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So is Kofi a Serious US Champion?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Kofi/Ambrose had some solid chemistry, anyone agree?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:jay that finisher looked nasty


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ambrose eyeing the US title :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So basically Ambrose's ego will cause the breakup.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I detest HOUNDS OF JUSTICE. Fucking STOP.
:lelbron


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

LOL Kofi takes the fall rather than Jimmy or Jey.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

A finisher that actually looks like it could hurt ya bad...I'm tickled pink.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Ambrose is eying up that US title.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I was waiting for Dean to mock Kofi there lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Dat finisher is nasty omg


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Is it just me, or are they booking The Shield's matches as if they were faces?

They just got whooped like Ricky Morton through the body of the match, and then came from behind to take the win.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I MARKED!!

The snapmare driver. :mark: I said in the shield's thread that he should use it as a finisher.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Imagine Ziggler selling that finisher :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Damn, my twin and the 2 white guys killed that one black guy and my twins.

*sob**


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Ambrose's finisher is sick!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Rollins and Riegns for tag team champs 

Ambrose for US title? 

Instant credibility restored to those titles...


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

after about 9 cheap shots...shield wins


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel so bad for everyone who's ever had to sell Kofi's offense.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why do I want to bang this dude when there's a chance he has a bunch of dead bodies buried somewhere?

This shit isn't healthy.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Actually, rumor has it that they are preparing for another fat angle.
> 
> Take it as whatever.


Oh for christ sake. Yeah because it was so great the last time.:cussin:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

12th time they've mentioned Bork going to WWE HQ...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That is really an awful main event, Ryback vs Kane


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Ambrose's finisher looks absolutely brutal. Is it called the Headlock Driver?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Theyre really dragging out this Brock visitng the HQ...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Imagine Ziggler selling that finisher :lol


You'd have to wait 2 minutes for him to stop bumping before you made your pin attempt!

:lmao


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

Liking Ambrose's special. Looks mean lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> Ambrose is eying up that US title.


Hope he comes after it.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Daiko said:


> 12th time they've mentioned Bork going to WWE HQ...


It'll be 13-14 before they finally get to it.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Why do I want to bang this dude when there's a chance he has a bunch of dead bodies buried somewhere?
> 
> This shit isn't healthy.


It's that whole Thanatos and Eros thing. Surviving Ambrose would make you feel more alive.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Dr.Boo said:


> Ambrose is eying up that US title.


The start of the end of Shield


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

El Barto said:


> BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!


That's pretty dope! I BELIEVE! :rollins :ambrose :reigns


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so..Bork trashed H3 IKEA desk


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

That wweshop commercial really annoys me for some reason


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

You know what, thank you Vince for sending the Shield on early, now the tv can officially become background noise.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Ambrose finisher looks like it can break somebodys neck, amazing


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Amber B said:


> So basically Ambrose's ego will cause the breakup.


lol what ego? Reigns pinned the face of the company. :cena3


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


> What is "logic?" :vince :lmao


"sense?, logic?, continuity? what that, only understand money! and Cena!" :vince


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> Ambrose finisher looks like it can break somebodys neck, amazing


I fucking love that move.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> so..Bork trashed H3 IKEA desk


You can fuck with HHH's career.
You can fuck with HHH's family.
But mess up his feng shuied office? You gotta pay.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Kofi legit sold that finisher from Dean, on Kane it looked too awkward.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*I hope Lesnar took a dump on HHH's desk. #HeelTactics*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Kofi legit sold that finisher from Dean, on Kane it looked too awkward.


Kofi taking lessons from RVD.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

im guessing triple h was busy out digging some more graves when broq went to wwe hq


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

So according to Ryan Clark- that bork tearing apart hhh's office footage was shot last week


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Brown Horatio said:


> "sense?, logic?, continuity? what that, it's all about the money! and Cena!" :vince


Parents spending their hard earned cash for their kids to see their hero Cena win every night. There is no such thing as fans, just the WWE Universe who love and adore Cena with their money. :vince


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

u didn't see the USOS taking the finish, wwe knows how keep them looking like the real winners


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Bathroom break


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*"I cannot wait for this one"

Yeah because it NEVER happened rton*


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Antonio Cesaro, :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cesero intro


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I LOVE that Swiss army look on Cesaro. :mark:


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Dat BERET!!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Still no sign of the IC champion for the second Raw in a row.

They put Cesaro in a beret now? Well, at least there's a chance Cesaro can win since he's facing Ryder.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Cesaro not yodeling, nice


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Zack Ryder - Pretty much has given up on his career.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

no yodeling. thank you!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Orton-Cesarooooooooooo :lol
And dat Commando look


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Well at least Cesaro will be getting a win tonight (hopefully)


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Cesaro looking extra claudio

damn, got bummed out when I heard it's Zack Ryder he's facing. Poor Ryder


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Antonio's gimmick is that he's a European hodge podge?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

WOo Cesaro has stopped with the yodeling shit


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Jobber showdown


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

AND THE CROWD GOES WILD FOR CESARO!

- Said no one ever.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

#RyderStillJobbing


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

They're really trying to make this Cesaro v. Ryder thing happen.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Cesaro is facing Zack Ryder no way they can job him now


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

The yodelling is no more?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh god, oh god, please dont let Cesaro job to Ryder.

P.S. Cesaro looks hot in that sunglasses beret combo.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cesaro is going to win a match :mark: :mark: 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

Holy shit, Cesaro's gonna win a match.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Cesaro finally being Cesaro without goofiness!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If Ryder wins. fpalm


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cesaro is the fucking man


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

No cole that was not a kofi improvise it was a kofi botch


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

1. Shield [x]
2. Fandango [x]
3. Dolph Ziggler [x]
4. Damien Sandow [x]

Guy's RAW finishes early for me tonight, Thank god.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good that they getting devastating moves. Reigns spears you in to next week, Ambrose tries to put you through the mat head first. Wonder if Rollins will have anything devastating, I see him more as a spot money doing some flashy top rope move.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Cesaro fucking rocks!


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

cesaro's top looks nice, might get that.

oh and they've stopped with the yodelling gimmick thank fuck


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

So what are The Shield doing at Extreme Rules?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, is Cesaro actually going to get a win tonight?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Honestly, his theme song is one of the big reasons he is not over. No joke. Its the worst by far in the wwe


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Zack Ryder looks like he's been crying. I would too if I had to job that hard.*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Kofi legit sold that finisher from Dean, on Kane it looked too awkward.


I think it's because Kane's big + the mask.

Cesaro maybe getting another push? :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ryder is doing his best Ryan Gosling impression.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

So wait....no more yodeling for Cesaro? 










Edit: Even King hated the yodeling.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

what is the sound of one man chanting


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh look, a jobber jobbing to a jobber.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

Zack Ryder should just leave for good.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Woo woo woo. You fucking suck bro.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Cesaro's pulling out Kofi's hair huh?

So does Kofi lose all his strength now like Samson or what?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

1 guy chanting Let's go Ryder :


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> Honestly, his theme song is one of the big reasons he is not over. No joke. Its the worst by far in the wwe


Cesaro? His theme is epic.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ryder should just quit. I feel bad for the guy honestly.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

bring back yodels


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

Wow this is boring.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

That one person in the crowd chanting for Ryder :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

These chants pretty fucking weak


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

battle OF the jobbers :lol:

i guess no yoddeling means he's getting a push? lmfao

it's crazy how downhill zach ryder went as well as cesaro


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

This LET'S GO RYDER guy could give the SUPER DRAGON guy a run for his money


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

lol @ one guy yelling "Lets go Ryder", is that Zack's dad perhaps in the crowd?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

That guy chanting "Lets go Ryder" for two minutes was amazing


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

That one Zack Ryder fan is gonna have a sore throat tomorrow


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*NO MORE MR. BONE! YAY!*
/Doug


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cesaro getting another push? He has stopped yodeling and Zack is jobbing to him.


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

LOL at the Zach Ryder dad in the crowd trying to fire everyone up


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:clap


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Cesaro won :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Cesaro really needs a win? Send in Ryder.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

shutupchico said:


> bring back yodels


so you don't like Cesaro then?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I guess Cesaro has pulled through the usual burial phase? Well done sir


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That one guy in the crowd chanting for Ryder = More of a reaction than Cesaro will ever get.


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Cesaro always gets the most out of the limited time he's given. Brilliant in the ring, great to watch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It should be a mandated WWE rule that any match Zack Ryder is in he gets NO offense in whatsoever, no matter the opponent. Not even a punch. Nothing.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

hahaha poor ryder tries to act pumped up after the dropkick, crowd couldnt care less


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

HE WONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
And he annihilated Ryder YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> The start of the end of Shield


The Shield aren't going to break up over the fucking US title, come on son.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Has Ryder ever won a fight?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Karl Gotch reference!

Holy shit :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Cesaro with the win!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Pipe bomb, Cesaro!!!!!
Telling it like it is.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RVD time


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

PIPEBOMB


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


> Parents spending their hard earned cash for their kids to see their hero Cena win every night. There is no such thing as fans, just the WWE Universe who love and adore Cena with their money. :vince


"Now just need 4 more cena's and I'll have even more Money!, I'm a genius" :vince


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

OH SHIT. :mark: THE TRUTH.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

How's the show been tonight?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And Cesaro just buried Ryder on the mic :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Is that all the competition you've got for me?" 

Maybe it is all the competition you can beat. Seriously, weren't you on a losing streak until tonight?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cesaro pipe bombing!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

he puts the 'world' in wwe?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Swag.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

'I put the W in WWE" - Truth


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Cesaro is back!


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

WHAT?? WHAT?? WHAT?? :stonecold


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Kassius ohno debut incoming? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

is The Yodeling gimmick gone?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Has US championship: Loses every week.


Loses US championship: Starts winning matches.

WTF!!???


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That's basically a shoot.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Now that's the kind of fucking promo Cesaro should be cutting, serious - thank you. Fuck that yodel BS


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Would be more impressive if you didn't lose the US Title to Joey The Wildcat.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Daiko said:


> 1 guy chanting Let's go Ryder :


:lmao pretty much this...lol

Zach lost to the second biggest jobber : Can Ryder retire or quit already????:lol

Oh jeez Orton vs Cesaro..there goes ur winning streak Cesaro :lmao:lol:


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Fuck yeah! Well said Cesaro.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Was hoping for an Ohno debut.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Is Vince coming to his senses? It looks like Cesaro is getting another push!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

That was pretty good


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Antonio shoot. BRILLIANT he's gonna take the US title and leave the company.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> is The Yodeling gimmick gone?


Thank God!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

How embarrassing would it be if I put Cesaro's theme as the ringtone on my new phone?

It's kind of my jam.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow Cesaro looks pissed. Nice promo.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Cesaro Jobbing Period is over YES YES YES YES


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

wow ryder is getting buried so bad every week





ositivity



i like it. :lmao


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

He puts the W in WWE. Aka WRESTLING

#KingsOfWrestling


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao security footage. Implying they actually have security.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Guess who's yodeling next week


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Fucking yes, Cesaro is a wrestling machine!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Swag.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lol he doesn't have a drop of charisma. punk was vouching for this guy? i thought he liked entertainers


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Paul just staring at the guy


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Cesaro with DAT PIPEBOMB


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'Paul Heymans version' He has it on video Cole you fucking retard


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Really glad they're doing something with Cesaro. Or at least starting to. 
I'm happy that there's no more yodeling.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOLOLOL

Heyman staring at the guy FUCKING LOLOLOL


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Some legit frustration in his voice... Maybe Vin man will wake up from his nap and push the man...

Sad shit that he'll be jobbing to Orton on main event almost gurenteed...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The Heyman Death Stare at the mic guy. Like my mother-in-law at my brother's wedding.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Heyman bringing it live worldwide via satellite! :heyman


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

When he lost the US title, I assumed it was so he could get a ME push. Then he started jobbing hard.

Maybe the push was just delayed a bit.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Xevoz said:


> Cesaro Jobbing Period is over YES YES YES YES


Orton. Wednesday, Jobbing begins.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I guess that was Cesaro's shoot promo. Seemed out of place, as he's guaranteed to lose on Wednesday.

LOL at "They didn't have an appointment."


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Heyman via satellite

:heyman must be taking cues from the original satellite man

:rock3


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Too bad he has no credibility. Oh well, gotta start rebuilding sometime.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

They work for the WWE. How does an employee of that company invade the corporate offices?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Hopefully the yodeling is dead and buried like Ziggler's new haircut


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Paul Heyman is BOSS.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So they take a picture of Lesnar staring at the computer tits up as the only evidence of him destroying HHH's office?

Who thought this out?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

"forcing" there way in when no one's even there to stop them or preventing them from doing so in the first place that wwe logic :lmao:lmao:lmao no security :lol:lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

how great would it be if they lived their whole lives this way...

heyman following lesnar into the laundry room, praising how he empties the basket, telling the clothes whats in store for them at the hands of the 'beast'


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

LigerJ81 said:


> is The Yodeling gimmick gone?


 He hasn't done it for a couple weeks so I think so.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> 'Paul Heymans version' He has it on video Cole you fucking retard


:cole3 There are always two sides to every story. Lets take it to the WWE app and see the Tweets and Touts made by the staff at WWE headquarters to get their side!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

But seriously, let's step back for a minute. Cesaro shows up as Aksana's rugby-playing boyfriend, until they realise Aksana is so much dead weight and drop her. Cesaro proceeds to beast his way through several months of a US title reign. He then starts yodelling because reasons, and loses the belt and a whole shitload of credibility. Two weeks later, he's stopped yodelling, back to killing dudes, and WWE thinks everything's fine.

But it's not, guys. It's really not.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Antonio shoot. BRILLIANT he's gonna take the US title and leave the company.


A generic heel promo is a shoot now? LOL


the guy is slowly growing on my i say give him more time on tv and let him destroy more jobbers kingston should never go over a guy like that


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

This Lesnar and HHH feud needs to end. I have to say Lesnar is starting to get boring. He needs to get in the ring with a New talent someone who can drag great matches out of him.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Teh Kommander vs The Apex Predator on Main Event.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Can't get over Cesaro's promo. :mark:

Can't really say it was a shoot, though.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

hardyorton said:


> Orton. Wednesday, Jobbing begins.


Hopefully Big Show= Screwy Cesaro Win?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> lol he doesn't have a drop of charisma. punk was vouching for this guy? i thought he liked entertainers


It's a wrestling show, he's an entertaining wrestler.

Genius


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

What do smarks see in Cesaro? He doesn't have an ounce of charisma. Lance Storm 2.0


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Brown Horatio said:


> "forcing" there way in when no one's even there to stop them or preventing them from doing so in the first place that wwe logic :lmao:lmao:lmao no security :lol:lol


what's this "logic" you speak of? :vince :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WOW AIRBOURE the WWE scrapping the barrel for a PPV song guess all their money was wasted on yahoo


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Bringing it via satellite


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*EVERYBODY SHUT UP AND LISTEN!*


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Cesaro promo is setting up a future debut from nxt?
Ohno ? Neville?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:heyman :heyman :heyman :heyman :heyman :heyman :heyman :heyman :heyman :heyman


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

That feel when you thought Justin Roberts was about to say The Rock for a split second


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Finally GOATman speaks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, I guess no Brock or Heyman in the arena. :sadpanda


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

The Beast Incarnate!

:heyman :cole3


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> "Now just need 4 more cena's and I'll have even more Money!, I'm a genius" :vince


There's only one John for Vince, and that's John Cena! :cena
:vince


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Finally :mark:*


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

dat heyman video blog


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dat Heyman cam! :heyman


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


> what's this "logic" you speak of? :vince :lmao


:lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This could be funny


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I miss the Dangerous Alliance


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Still will NEVER get sick of Paul Heyman saying "BROCK LESNAR"*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this wouldn't have happened if Vince had sprung for this guy


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder what Brocks feeling.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Lesnar lookin' like a BEAST. :brock


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Xevoz said:


> Hopefully Big Show= Screwy Cesaro Win?


Maybe. I just won't get carried away saying he's been given a massive push. Good promo though.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

A tour of the WWE HQ! I always wanted to visit it. Thanks Paul E.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> What do smarks see in Cesaro? He doesn't have an ounce of charisma. Lance Storm 2.0


You know who has charisma but still sucks? John Cena. Cesaro actually has talent.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Heyman is fucking incredible :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I wish Brock talked like Grimlock


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*This is so unintentionally funny. :lmao*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Still will NEVER get sick of Paul Heyman saying "BROCK LESNAR"*


It's impossible.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I legit lol'd thinking Lesnar would speak. :lol


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

OMFG at that Andre the Giant line

:lmao


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Give us Sheamus-Brock, please.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Haha, Heyman's effortlessly the best.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A giant sized poster of a Ginger as soon as you enter WWE headquarters. Because that's the first thing people want to see when they enter a building. fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HAHAHA Brock


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"Do you have an appointment"

Brock: "yeah"

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That Andre insult... :fpalm


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

this is actually cool


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is GOLD.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Someone gif Brock whistling please :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol Brock In the elevator


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I feel like there's something unnatural about my sexual yearnings for Brock Lesnar. Like, I'm King Minos' wife, Pasiphaë, yearning to be mounted by the bull of Poisedon.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Heyman whistling Fandango's theme :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao that guy is shitting himself :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The dude in the elevator. Shitting his pants every second.


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

DAT STARE


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> What do smarks see in Cesaro? He doesn't have an ounce of charisma. Lance Storm 2.0


Great size, great look, does well with the mic, he's freakishly strong, and he's a great technician.

He's got the size and look to look credible to mainstream audiences, the strength to do some awesome power moves, and he's technical enough to satisfy the smarks. And he can cut promos and get heat. He's the total package.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Fandango awesome


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat I Dream of Genie.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Brock whistling


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the wwe offices seem cool


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

this is gold


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

That death stare lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> I wonder what Brocks feeling.


they should have brock act very polite to everyone while heyman carries on...even as he smashes stuff


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL whistling Fandango's theme!!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Asenath said:


> I feel like there's something unnatural about my sexual yearnings for Brock Lesnar. Like, I'm King Minos' wife, Pasiphaë, yearning to be mounted by the bull of Poisedon.


:austin :vince5


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao Brock creeping in the elevator with Paul whistling in the background

:lmao will ya look at this guy?


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

:lmao this is glorious


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Brock.... herp derp. don't know where he's going.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

How does Lesnar keep a straight face


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's like watching Beyond the Mat.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The tease of Rock/Lesnar. :lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Seeds planted for rock/Brock


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

small rock/brock tease


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

looks a little different than it did back when johnny polo was giving the tour.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:brock just looks like a mindless terminator running around*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Brock speaks!!!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Teasing that Brock/Rock feud


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Asenath said:


> I feel like there's something unnatural about my sexual yearnings for Brock Lesnar. Like, I'm King Minos' wife, Pasiphaë, yearning to be mounted by the bull of Poisedon.


Well.......um........thanks?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Brock/Rock seeds planted. :mark:


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

is that the first time brock has said something since his promo with cena last year?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Rock tease :mark:


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Hinting at the match with the Rock


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*More work is done at Dunder-Mufflin than the WWE HQ.*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WWE headquarters: Looking the same for the last 20 years


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"i see that..."

funny somehow


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> But seriously, let's step back for a minute. Cesaro shows up as Aksana's rugby-playing boyfriend, until they realise Aksana is so much dead weight and drop her. Cesaro proceeds to beast his way through several months of a US title reign. He then starts yodelling because reasons, and loses the belt and a whole shitload of credibility. Two weeks later, he's stopped yodelling, back to killing dudes, and WWE thinks everything's fine.
> 
> But it's not, guys. It's really not.


I'd say it's a step in the right direction though. His character right now can be taken seriously again.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Brock should have punched the Rock's poster. That would have been badass!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll piss myself too if Brock was glaring at me while in the elevator :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAMN, that chick is hot!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Stephanie buried. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

THAT WRESTLEMANIA XXX MAIN EVENT TEASE! :vince2 :brock :rock4


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

We need Heyman narrating everything :lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Asenath said:


> I feel like there's something unnatural about my sexual yearnings for Brock Lesnar. Like, I'm King Minos' wife, Pasiphaë, yearning to be mounted by the bull of Poisedon.


It's okay. I'd let Brock do me until I became a paraplegic.

And :lol @ Heyman's remark


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL "You're much prettier than she is".


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Best. RAW. Ever. :yao:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Asenath said:


> I feel like there's something unnatural about my sexual yearnings for Brock Lesnar. Like, I'm King Minos' wife, Pasiphaë, yearning to be mounted by the bull of Poisedon.


See everyone, this board can be educational


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

They should put this on DVD.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Paul Levesque, who's that guy


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

greatest segment of ALL TIME

lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao 100lb. dude trying to tell Brock what to do.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No joke. I've always wanted to lurk WWEHQ. 
Driving to Connecticut and passing by that building as a kid was like magic.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Triple H's secretary is hot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao this is fucking gold.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"How's your day goin'?" :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"I don't know either one of you two". :lmao :lmao :lmao

"SHAT AP". :lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> It's okay. I'd let Brock do me until I became a paraplegic.


We could get matching gold wheelchairs like Gaga.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ that fool telling Brock where he can and can't go

Everyone wants to be a hero


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

lmao at that Rock-Lesnar teaser. That was gold. freakin WWE trolls


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd hire a hot secretary too if i could :lol:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Paul Heyman is gold on this segment


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I like how Triple H doesn't have the spinner belt on his bookshelf. Don't blame him for that.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Triple H has such a small office.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Love how Heyman and Lesnar have "forced" there way into a building, by just walking past people and somehow gotten on to the tenth floor, where the executive office is, :lmao:lmao:lmao couldn't they have at least put some security for brock to fight


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

what a shitty office


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Heyman is God.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> It's like watching Beyond the Mat.


HE'S GONNA.
HE'S GONNA PUKE.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> No joke. I've always wanted to lurk WWEHQ.
> Driving to Connecticut and passing by that building as a kid was like magic.


Lucky.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Someone please photo shop a shovel on the wall!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Triple H's real name shown! Kayfabe broken!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn the belt looks great on Brock.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

This is the best thing in a long time


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Brock with the title


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Game's office is tad small. And that toy World Title belt?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Paul Levesque? Who's that? Where's Hunter Hearst Helmsley?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Brock holding the secondary Heavyweight Title. :allen1


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

LMAO this is entertaining


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Brock is getting a title shot. :mark:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

OK this is the greatest thing I've ever seen in my life


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Brock Lesnar should have brought the staff all some Jimmy John's*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at Heyman!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Brock is acting like a straight fucking retard.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Loving this segment...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

BROCK HAS BELT !!:brock


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Damn the belt looks great on Brock.


*I second this.*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Heyman pissing himself


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

THAT'S Trips desk? That shit is mad flimsy :lmao

I got a better desk in my bedroom


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd take that belt over the one today :lol:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Brock looks good holding a title


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

This is GOLD

I love this


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

good to know hhh has a 6 year old IBM laptop


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Paul Heyman needs to narrate my life :lol


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

That World Heavyweight title looks good on Lesnar.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

UH OH!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Someone should make this the new Fuck This Fuck That Fuck Everything Gif


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

He has a sledge-hammer on his wall. Fucking douche. :lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

NEW HARDCORE TITLE!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He has a sledgehammer in his office.

I can't. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

like security wouldnt have been there by now

and i love how that HDTV wasnt even connected to anything lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I feel we're watching what happens in Brock's office every day when he gets frustrated at Angry Birds.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is amazing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is so damn awesome.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao This is awesome. They need segments like this more often.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Why the fuck does :HHH have a sledgehammer in his office? :lol


:jpl


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Random sledgehammer cameo.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Paul Levesque apparently uses a computer from 2004 and cheap Viewsonic monitors. Seriously, that laptop monitor still had a 4:3 aspect ratio.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*BEAST :mark:*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Who has to clean this shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, tear a HOLE IN THE WALL :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Not the Jeritron 5000!!!


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

This is absolutely hilarious. I love it


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

:lmao this is so silly but hilarious 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

Brock with the big gold belt :mark:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cheap ass desk...you need a pay raise Triple H


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Aww he's breaking HHH's fake office with $30 desk


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

He broke the fucking hammer


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That looks like alot of fun wish I could get paid to destroy an office


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Lesnar fucking broke the hammer !

:brock is scary


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Punter said:


> Why the fuck does :HHH have a sledgehammer in his office? :lol
> 
> 
> :jpl


The question is, Why wouldn't he?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

_This entire place is trashed._ :lmao


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*FUCK I COULD OF USED THAT TV!*


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

not the tvvv 

lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Man dat cheap office furniture.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Note: Never ever fire Brock Lesnar from your job or this will happen lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Stephanie buried AGAIN on national television. :jay


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That must have been fun.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

"Triple H married into trash" :heyman


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TJC93 said:


> Who has to clean this shit


Someone will probably get paid good money to do so. lol


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Fuck, this is so good!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK seriously. Triple H had the Sledgehammer mounted on his wall. 

That was sort of an invitation for something like this, right? lol.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Triple H's desk must be Spanish.*


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

:brock


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL Lesnar broke the sledgehammer


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Asenath said:


> We could get matching gold wheelchairs like Gaga.


YES :mark:


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

LOL, they literally took the wrestling out of the WWE logo.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

BROCK SMASH!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> *Who has to clean this shit*


That hot brunette in the front office! :lmao

No cops? Eh....so much for the local PD :lol


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Brock speaks again!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That was fucking amazing. :datass


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

People clapping in the background :lol


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

BRAVO BRAVO

ENCORE ENCORE


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Destroying office furniture....that's extreme bro


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Paul Levesque apparently uses a computer from 2004 and cheap Viewsonic monitors. Seriously, that laptop monitor still had a 4:3 aspect ratio.


That was like a 1996 AOL internet connected laptop.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Thought triple H would have at least had a shovel in his office, gotta use something to burry the employees at the building


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I really enjoyed that.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

That was entertaining


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:heyman :brock


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

So Brock basically becomes this guy just on much grander scale: 










So awesome! :mark: :mark: :brock


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Heyman's narration was gold.

I was hoping he smashed the Undertaker picture and gave us a little Wrestlemania XXX tease.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Someone will probably get paid good money to do so. lol


Vince will probably have some unpaid intern do it. DAT CHEAP LABOR.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> Thought triple H would have at least had a shovel in his office, gotta use something to burry the employees at the building


Would have lost my shit if I saw a Shovel in that office.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Best part of that was Triple H's hot "secretary."


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Heyman isn't opposed to Pedigree's behind closed doors though!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

World title looks like a fruit bowl.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Laughed when the sledgehammer broke. What a piece of shit Sledgehammer Triple H uses.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> That was like a 1996 AOL internet connected laptop.


Even WWE equipment is years behind


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Whoa, nice, they kept the smashed title


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Lesnar is such a monster that he was pinned clean by HHH a month ago.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

That was entertaining. People should hire Lesnar to destroy their house when they wanna renovate the place.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That was really cool but also at the same time lame and corny


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ah..look the new hardcore title


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hmm, I used to pass WWE HQ on the way to my job. Maybe I should have stopped in and done that, I didn't know it was that easy.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DAT BROKEN BELT!


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Brock is an absolute beast.

But that's obviously not Triple H's office. His office is definitely about 4 times that size. That's a peasant sized office.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

that should be a new hardcore title


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hmmm that Heavyweight Championship now looks like a fancy candy bowl.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Hello new Hardcore title.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Brock Lesner vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley!! The stage is set :fap


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

xdryza said:


> LOL, they literally took the wrestling out of the WWE logo.


Funny cuz most of the wrestling was taken out long before tonight~! :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> That was like a 1996 AOL internet connected laptop.


No kidding LOL HHH probably has an imac in his real office


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

and further


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

thought Paul was having a stroke for a min


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*AND FURTHER*


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

poor wcw belt>


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*And further, and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further and further, and further 





















what?*


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Please heyman make that the new hardcore title


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Whelp, get the shovel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People think that was his real office? Wow.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dam Lesnar is going to get pretty further if what heyman said is anything to go by


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HHH: 'That wasn't even my office' calling it


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

This whole segment has been fucking awesome. Fuck, here comes :HHH2


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Dat pop for Hunter with Heyman mumbling in the background. :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes yes yes yes HHH yes yes yes. The Game is here!!!!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

GAME WITH HIS LEATHER JACKET SLEEVES ROLLED CIRCA 1999


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

That was even better than expected, great segment


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHH hasn't changed his attire since he was banging Chyna.

There's something wrong with that.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HHH


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:jpl getting his hard on with that nostalgia pop :datass:


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Triple h and his 4 hour promo Here comes the bore :$


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Did Trips just give a used water bottle to that child?


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

incoming 40 minute triple h promo about how he wants to fight brock in this business


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Let me await the rape jokes that will follow after "and further".


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Damn.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Game time! :HHH2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great Triple H's music...nice BUZZKILL :fpalm

I'm sick of Triple H v Brock 3..but i will say this angle is the way that Part 1 should have been done.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

That was great but clearly not Triple H's office. They closed the camera in on Brock's arm and didn't actually show them enter the room. They just jump cut to a shot of them already in the office.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Heyman looking like Zordon.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

they need to have their match at titan towers


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Best part of that was Triple H's hot "secretary."


Storyline that, WWE.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Paul E. is a great hype man, just damn


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, your rebuttals are weak Hunter.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Great, segment killed with shitty intentional comedy


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Corny babyface promo incoming.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Baby chick? :heyman


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

El Barto said:


> Heyman looking like Zordon.


Alpha, get me a group of midcarders with attitude


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

helmsley making hair jokes when the only reason he shaved his head was because he was balding. what a phony


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> People think that was his real office? Wow.


*We all know Paul Levesque has a nice window with a view and an Ultimate Warrior picture on a dartboard.*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Baby chick. :lmao :lmao

Hunter's cutting a damn good promo, one that doesn't sound like he's reading directly from a script.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:HHH :HHH2 :jpl :buried


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"BRAAAAACK!"*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*"Baby chick" 

That got me :lmao*


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

"I tore through the attitude era with an iron fist!"

No you didn't.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol heyman looked like grumpy cat


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Im the guy who tore through the attitude era with a shovel


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

No reaction for the Attitude Era mention? FUCK. THIS. CROWD!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Triple H do you know who *YOUR* talking to when talking about extreme?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i know about extreme paul....steph owns a 14 inch strapon ffs paul


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao Triple H :buried Heyman and Lesnar, coming right up! Office destruction meaningless already :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Triple H really means a iron shovel


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Revisionist history from HHH.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

shutupchico said:


> they need to have their match at titan towers


*THIS!* :mark:


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

HHH is so boring as a face.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Maelstrom21 said:


> Storyline that, WWE.


"I'll pair her with The Great Khali" :vince2


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

AmWolves10 said:


> "I tore through the attitude era with an iron fist!"
> 
> No you didn't.


This


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This is your main event for Extreme Rules ladies and gentlemen :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Way to no sell the whole thing


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Tore through the Attitude Era with an Iron Fist?

:HHH2

So not only is Triple H the King of Kings, but he's the King of the Iron Fist Tournament?

Didn't know he played Tekken, he really is the *GAME*


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Doesn't care that his employees could have been hurt?


Fucking douche.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i call the bathroom my 'office'


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cue bork


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hunter won't turn heel to please the IWC


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Triple H no selling his office being trashed. K.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The Undertaker's yard is HHH's office?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

office? bitch please, that's Undertakers yard

He became a man in a wwe ring... ok dam


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Another mediocre promo from HHH to chalk up for this feud.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Way to no sell the whole thing


:lol


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

shutupchico said:


> helmsley making hair jokes when the only reason he shaved his head was because he was balding. what a phony


Don't knw why i'm even replying... but it's fairly obvious he is not balding. Full head of hair.


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

No HHH that's Undertaker's yard


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

"Heyman what do you know about Extreme!?!?"

oh nothing triple h, he only ran a company that literally had "EXTREME" in the title


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

HHH just did the Christian Peeps look. He must be coming back.

:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

There you go WWE employees, management don't give a fuck about you. Hey, at least their honest.:HHH2


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> office? bitch please, that's Undertakers yard


SHIELD's Yard now


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> "I tore through the attitude era with an iron fist!"
> 
> No you didn't.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

El Barto said:


> The Undertaker's yard is HHH's office?


Shield's yard now. :vince2


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Everything was ruined when HHH appeared.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HHH going in. :lmao


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

AnalBleeding said:


> "Heyman what do you know about Extreme!?!?"
> 
> oh nothing triple h, he only ran a company that literally had "EXTREME" in the title


E C DUB


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

Triple H would of never been main event if Austin didn't get hurt. The Rock needed an opponent


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

His other office being the ring was a good line, well done whoever came up with it


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Listen to that crowd, obviously someone is enjoying Hunter's promo. :allen1


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure this promo isn't live, and is in fact just spliced together out of 14 years of used footage.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

wow the crowd is really behind triple h.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

That roanoke civic center that raw is tonight is a wcw arena.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Punter said:


>


The hell?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This whole segment can be translated as:

"Thanks for renovating my office. I always wanted to switch from NetZero to Verizon FiOS anyways."


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

If HHH beats Brock Lesnar at Extreme Rules, I will threaten to never watch again...but I'll probably just complain and then have a moderate bout of diarrhea.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

He does know he was talking to PAUL HEYMAN about extreme, right? There probably wouldn't be an Extreme Rules PPV today without Paul!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Everytime the crowd chants "TRIPLE H", this is how :jpl feels on the inside:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

El Barto said:


> The Undertaker's yard is HHH's office?


Yes because HHH uses a shovel to bury people in that yard


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Booooooooring! F*ck off HHH.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Triple H :buried'ing Brock's credibility and the storyline in the matter of seconds. All of Brock's heat from the office destruction just went up in smoke :lol


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

YoungGun_UK said:


> BROCK HAS BELT !!:brock


hahahahaha, great meme reminder


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't know what it is, but HHH's voice makes me tune right out.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Punter said:


>


is it that time of the night where we start posting random girl pics?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

So the IC Champion doesn't exist?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Eh, Trips could have done better. LESNAR/Heyman entertaining as ever, though. 

And damn, Brock won't even be at more than two shows between Mania and Extreme Rules?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Listen to that crowd, obviously someone is enjoying Hunter's promo. :allen1


:favre


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Well? :HHH2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

But he destroyed your sledgehammer HHH, y u no angry


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank God HHH left.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

are they in some hillbilly hick town or something, they are going crazy for every babyface


----------



## DrugFreeGeorge (Sep 7, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Triple H :buried'ing Brock's credibility and the storyline in the matter of seconds. All of Brock's heat from the office destruction just went up in smoke :lol


Why would HHH care about a damn office...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I love the Cornette line about Triple H promos.

"I'd rather watch a dog lick his balls. Hell, at least the dog doesn't take 20 minutes!"

:cornette :buried


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

how many times did HHH say office in that promo?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I love that NXT theme. (The Score is airing the ad now)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> is it that time of the night where we start posting random girl pics?


Lets do it!


Punter said:


> Everytime the crowd chants "TRIPLE H", this is how :jpl feels on the inside:


Ahhh, cute kitty


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's what we need.. Kane to electrocute Ryback's balls and then do the Kane-a-roonie in the ring :mark:


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

You'd think that the Chief Operating Officer of a worldwide company would have a nicer office than that.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Just came in to see Heyman/Triple H and Ryback with Kane/Bryan.

Anything interesting happen in the last hour?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> So the IC Champion doesn't exist?


We have an IC Champion? What's that? :vince2


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

That gold belt has me thinking, who has the original Big Gold Belt?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I might be wrong, but I think Ryback is the living embodiment of a WWE promo script.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Triple H has two offices. The one Lesnar tore up, and the one that isn't a set full of cheap props.




Asenath said:


> I don't know what it is, but HHH's voice makes me tune right out.


He managed to kill a fun segment in just a couple of sentences. And he's dressed like a 20 year old douche going to a club.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Umm is Miz still showing up?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

El Barto said:


> The Undertaker's yard is HHH's office?





Ashly said:


> No HHH that's Undertaker's yard


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Aliens should abduct HHH.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fandango said:


> You'd think that the Chief Operating Officer of a worldwide company would have a nicer office than that.


Well, Vince needs the money for WWE Films. Ya got to cut corners at time you know


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DrugFreeGeorge said:


> Why would HHH care about a damn office...


He doesn't have to care. But he doesn't have to completely no sell it, either.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> So the IC Champion doesn't exist?


IC Champion? :vince3


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> is it that time of the night where we start posting random girl pics?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> He managed to kill a fun segment in just a couple of sentences. And he's dressed like a 20 year old douche going to a club.


Got it in one!


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> I might be wrong, but I think Ryback is the living embodiment of a WWE promo script.


 A shitty one as well.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

chargebeam said:


> I love that NXT theme. (The Score is airing the ad now)


Smackdown theme is better


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JAROTO said:


> Aliens should abduct HHH.


Now why haven't we had an alien abduction storyline?


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Well god damn can HHH paint a pretty picture.

Talking down the founder of Extreme Championship Wrestling and propagating his fallacious insinuations.

Kinda pathetic at this point, how much more is he going to inflate his contributions to the attitude era? 

The man thinks he's Stone Cold.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Can somebody start a "F*ck you Hunter!" chant?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Fandango said:


> Smackdown theme is better


All better than Raw's theme


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

One of the most hilarious things about RAW for me is all of the advertisements for the local technical college. It's where all of my clients claim they're going to "get back on track".


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

AJ's ass. :yum:


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Lesnar and The Shield are the only things worth watching Raw for.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Babyface pop for AJ, heh


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ making the bella twins look ugly


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Divas match, time to go piss


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

ColtofPersonality said:


> There's only one John for Vince, and that's John Cena! :cena
> :vince


"Cloning!, just a need a drop of his blood and his DNA and i'll market him for the next 4 decades. Profit!, Money!" :vince


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ is going to wrestle!!!!!

Btw it took those face divas a long time to get to the ring, didnt they leave for the ring like an hour ago


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

The Bellas and AJ :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I can handle watching this Divas match!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ALL 3 BANGABLE.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Diva rollup victory incoming.

Guarantee this reality show promo will be longer than the match.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I want the bellas to do a porno.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Piss break!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Thank goodness for AJ. (Y)


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

This fucking Diva reality show :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

all in all... said:


>


Not covered in chocolate chip waffles would not bang


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, hooray, time for the divas match. The Bellas look especially zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Huh. You know, I was wondering why WWE was starting to book the divas again. Now it makes sense, they're trying to promote that new reality tv show. Wonder if we'll see some crossover with this 'Kaytlin's admirer' storyline.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

lol @ piss break comments. I bet this diva's match will be better then half the matches on raw in the last month.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> AJ is going to wrestle!!!!!


Too bad she won't do much in the match like all divas.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*error


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fandango said:


> Smackdown theme is better


Dude. Not even.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

AJ omg AJ

she may be my favorite diva ever

never thought anyone would top Maryse but godddd


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

This show is gonna epic.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

The Aesthetic Ray said:


> Well god damn can HHH paint a pretty picture.
> 
> Talking down the founder of Extreme Championship Wrestling and propagating his fallacious insinuations.
> 
> ...


Tore through the Attitude Era with an Iron Fist!

:HHH

In 20 years HHH will be known as the greatest Superstar of all time, all the kids watching now we'll be singing his praises. All a part of Vince's master plan. :vince2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is this show going to talk about how they fuck DB & Cena?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Where's Zigglypuff and Big E Tuff?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That promo will be longer than this match.


That fucking music.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

wtf is this theme song


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A one hour show based on the divas acting.

Cannot imagine watching that if you paid me.


Is that Ms. Pac-Man or Katlyin's theme?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

>this theme

fucking AWFUL


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So...... who did Layla piss of?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

E! is VH1's slightly less ratchet cousin when it comes to shows


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

That promo was probably twice as long as the match coming up


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Does anyone else find it damn near impossible to pay attention to the third hour of these shows? I always completely lose interest.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jobber theme for Kaitlyn :kobe3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL Kate got a bit of a pop? This is new. :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

God, every divas's theme sucks ass, except for Natalya's.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nxt divas division > main roster divas. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

i hope they have plenty of alcohol in this Divas show...no reality show is complete without it


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

wtf is that kaitlyn theme..


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*WWE Divas show: "The show is being billed as a reality TV show but all scenarios will be scripted." Way to break out of your comfort zone.*


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

This arena seems to be a little smaller than the ones where Raw usually uses. I like it.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm starting to give up on this fucking company.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I thought somebody turned on an NES and played Bubble Bobble. 

Turns out Kaitlyn just got a new theme music.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Dat Kaitlyn theme, plugging that fucking Rock app. Shoot me


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

TripleG said:


> So is this show going to talk about how they fuck DB & Cena?


Yes. Did you see the part where they knock on the hotel room door and say "The Bellas are here"? It's Bryan and Cena's hotel room.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"We don't look like wrestlers."

- The Bella Twins.

Yeah, you don't wrestle like it either. Trash the division already.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha...DX wasn't that Extreme but cool story bro!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Why the fuck are they plugging a phone game during someone's entrance? :lmao I know it's the divas and nobody really cares, but come on...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Lillian Garcia Pie :rock


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> AJ's ass. :yum:


You damn right.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

I won't watch but I feel like Nattie is going to get some attention out of this show. She seems the most real out of all of the divas. Maybe they'll even start using her better on WWE TV.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Fandango said:


> Smackdown theme is better


Agreed.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Pie is available to fuel the Great One."

This sentence was uttered in reality.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So is this show going to talk about how they fuck DB & Cena?


You every think they tried "twin magic" before when there with Cena and Bryan?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Why can't they just debut paige already and feud her with AJ LEE. That's all I ask


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AWFUL theme song for Kaitlyn.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:kobe4 Naomi you sexy black goddess


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*That song sucks major ass.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> So...... who did Layla piss of?


Vince. See she did what divas should never do: Enter her 30's


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:yum: AJ's ass.

MORE VIEWS OF IT. :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Kaitlin's theme sounds like Skype


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why is this bitch screaming? She didn't know this match was happening?


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

Same one guy "we love aj"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :kobe4 Naomi you sexy black goddess


:datass


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

THAT SILENCE~!! LOL :vince


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sounds of punching, screaming, girls yelling no........

Did Dean Ambrose come back out?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Does anyone else find it damn near impossible to pay attention to the third hour of these shows? I always completely lose interest.


Nah, about 100 minutes in, I've seen the Shield segment and she all becomes background noise.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

AJ is striking some *interesting* poses in this match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ and DAT ASS.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Triple H cut an awesome promo tonight. Haters be jealous


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

AJ.:homer


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cameron went to the K2 school of wrestling..scream scream scream


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice JBL just talk about something completely irrelevant to the match


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

AJ just has no competition in the divas division right now. None of these girls are in her league in terms of charisma OR ring skill. Bring up Paige, Summer, Emma, Aubrey, and Sasha please!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lol she botched a tag


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Botched tag.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Sounds of punching, screaming, girls yelling no........
> 
> Did Dean Ambrose come back out?


:lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I'm starting to give up on this fucking company.


Only starting too?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Was that a botched hot tag?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I bet dolph Ziggler pounds the shit out of AJ.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did this bitch just mess up a hot tag?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Triple H :buried'ing Brock's credibility and the storyline in the matter of seconds. All of Brock's heat from the office destruction just went up in smoke :lol


HHH should have been the undertaker, I think HHH has buried more wrestlers than the taker has


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh God Kaitlyn is so damn hot.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

LMAO, did she really miss the tag?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

"If only I could create a female Cena" :vince


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Kaitlyn!!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Anybody see that #Meat sign?

:lmao

So are they referencing cock or are we talking about one of the greatest wrestlers during the Attitude Era, Meat.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Based on the crowd reactions for the Diva's matches...what made E! Network and WWE think a Diva's reality show would be a good idea. Although, I don't mind seeing the Bellas.*


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Was that it?

Really, ladies?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Heels acting like Heels, OMG


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dem Bella skanks leaving AJ like that. :no:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Bella Twins ditched AJ for revenge on AJ getting with Cena and Bryan.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> "We don't look like wrestlers."
> 
> - The Bella Twins.
> 
> Yeah, you don't wrestle like it either. Trash the division already.


When they said that I was so looking forward to peoples reaction on here :lol

At Least D. Bryan is on this show. so that's one reason to tune in.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

WHAT AMAZING RASSLIN' FROM AJ IN THIS MATCH!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

..................WTF was that?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> So...... who did Layla piss of?


She got old. That pissed Vince off.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> So...... who did Layla piss of?


I think the bigger question is Who did Charles Robinson piss off? One of the GOAT referees got stuck with the Divas match. 

Still no IC champion. RATINGS TIME, THOUGH


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I hope all the Nxt divas stay on Nxt where they will be booked correctly 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

THAS WUT I DO!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Why hasn't WWE scrapped the divas divison yet?

I love how all the divas matches nowadays is shorter than an actual piss break.*


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

RATINGS ABOUT TO PICK UP


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This is, what, Kaytlin's third theme song? And all three have been laughably horrendous. I can't think of anyone who has had worse luck with entrance themes than her. 

I prefer the Swedish carnival music myself she had earlier.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

In B4 "THat's what I do!!!"


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Mark "Ratings" Henry up next


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> I bet dolph Ziggler pounds the shit out of AJ.


You just know he does, They had a picture of them at like 3am rocking the streets in front of the statue of liberty. Really close and shit, I think they are dating now also.

lucky sob


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Based on the crowd reactions for the Diva's matches...what made E! Network and WWE think a Diva's reality show would be a good idea. Although, I don't mind seeing the Bellas.*


It the E! Network and WWE. This really should surprise you


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Sheamus/Henry feud has basically been a slow-burn double turn, right? That's the endgame here. It's gotta be.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Well that was a nice shit stain of a match.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Mark "Ratings" Henry's hairline recedes back further every week.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

AJ Lee. Gets hired because she can wrestle and never wrestles.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

aj gets abandoned...so are ziggler, aj, bigE kinda like that one little group in highscool that were inseparable, yet complete loners in terms of anyone else? 
seems no one likes them


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

No One Lives:

The True Story of The WWE Midcard.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Still no IC champion. RATINGS TIME, THOUGH


To be perfectly honest, I don't even know who the IC Champ is at this point. Barrett, Miz, R-Truth, Kofi? Someone else?


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

That movie with Brodus Clay looks alright. Must not be by WWE studios


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Brown Horatio said:


> "If only I could create a female Cena" :vince


Resign Kelly Kelly, put the Divas title on her and that problem will be solved. :vince


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> AJ Lee. Gets hired because she can wrestle and never wrestles.


One of the best wrestlers on the roster and they refuse to let her wrestle. Its funny


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> She got old. That pissed Vince off.


She's only old by Vince's outdated standards


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Based on the crowd reactions for the Diva's matches...what made E! Network and WWE think a Diva's reality show would be a good idea. Although, I don't mind seeing the Bellas.*


The WWE is desperate for any mainstream exposure and honestly E! is very low on the totem pole. The same channel that has brought us countless spinoffs of the Kardashians and tons of shows with the title Person A loves Person B.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

checkcola said:


> To be perfectly honest, I don't even know who the IC Champ is at this point. Barrett, Miz, R-Truth, Kofi? Someone else?


*Barrett.

It's cool, sometimes I forget too.*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> No One Lives:
> 
> The True Story of The WWE Midcard.


:lmao


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Amber B said:


> AJ Lee. Gets hired because she can wrestle and never wrestles.


Logic, not in my Universe.

:vince3


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

checkcola said:


> To be perfectly honest, I don't even know who the IC Champ is at this point. Barrett, Miz, R-Truth, Kofi? Someone else?


I forgot this as well. Shows how irrelevant barett and IC title has become 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Ryuhei Kitamura directed "No One Lives". He made an amazing movie called "Versus" and then has made like ten absolute pieces of shit (and one decent one, "Azumi"). I always watch his movies hoping he recaptures the magic but never does.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Punk "we miss you"


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Q: has there every been a gimmick that the DIVA was the dominant person and main superstar, and the manager/person she comes out with is the weakling and her bitch?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

AJ is completely miles ahead of anyone in the current divas division so they have her job. Sounds like regular WWE booking.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That Extreme Rules ad is so stupid.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Gambit said:


> I hope all the Nxt divas stay on Nxt where they will be booked correctly
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Or at least let Del Ray book the Diva matchs on Raw and SD


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

I would be pissed if I had to go on a business trip and stay at the Sleep Inn


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Is it worth staying up for the next half an hour?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Is it worth staying up for the next half an hour?



Well you watched the first 2 and a half hours so why not


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Get this ****** off my screen, it's not 2000


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Diddy talking to me about Bullying. Yeah.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Sorry Puff Daddy

can't stop , won't stop bullying


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

PunkShoot said:


> Q: has there every been a gimmick that the DIVA was the dominant person and main superstar, and the manager/person she comes out with is the weakling and her bitch?


Does Chyna and Cat count?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Diddy did it 8*D


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What the fuck are those kids doing on the internet anyway?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

:diddy 

"This is serious y'all"


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

"Hi, i'm P Diddly, and i get bullied because of my stupid name"


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> Does Chyna and Cat count?


Not a bad example


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

be a star


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mark RATINGZ Henry :henry1


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

So a well known self-indulgent jackass is telling me to be a star, you know how many people Puffy probably bullied in his life?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

THAT'S WHAT I DO!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Diddy talking to me about Bullying. Yeah.


I know right. Wasn't Making The Band proof enough?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And here comes poor sad ol' Mark Henry. 

Seriously, he always looks so sad! I want to give the poor guy a hug.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Always great to see some Mark Henry.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Stop bullying. Steal cars and shit in them.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

Bullying is serious i'm tired of this pussified society.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:henry1


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Has there been a main event scheduled yet?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Amber B said:


> What the fuck are those kids doing on the internet anyway?


It's 2013, 10 year olds have iPhones these days


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Is it worth staying up for the next half an hour?


You'll sleep like a baby so why not


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*What about when you bullied me to vote Diddy? You told me to VOTE OR DIE.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Diddy is talking about bullying when he openly criticized and bullied all of those chicks in Danity Kane on a reality show.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Amber B said:


> What the fuck are those kids doing on the internet anyway?


It's fucking Combat Analyst. He's getting his 10 year old friends to join. Ban the fucker.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

he really likes looking to his right side


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

To people who say the divas suck etc. And inb4 someone says "Too bad they don't do that shit on RAW/SmackDown", well it's not like it's their fault.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

MARK "THE RATINGS" HENRY! :henry1


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

SUP YAWL!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> I know right. Wasn't Making The Band proof enough?


Yeah the man with the rap line "No one talks shit like me" is going to tell me to mind other people's feelings.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I think Kaitlyn's theme is one that will grow on people. I get really nice Lita vs Trish vibes out of Kaitlyn vs AJ... the problem... is that they're missing about 6 months of consistent televised feud. Half of their relationship happened on NXT. It's an end-game feud that is lacking a beginning and middle.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mark Henry is the face in the feud the way they have built it so far. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*He's talking.

SHUT UP Y'ALL!*


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Here comes mah big n*gga! :henry


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


> Q: has there every been a gimmick that the DIVA was the dominant person and main superstar, and the manager/person she comes out with is the weakling and her bitch?


Stephanie and Jericho


----------



## MrsFoley'sBabyBoy (Oct 3, 2012)

Be a star!!.........somebody gonna kick they ass kicked


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow the only more boring feud than this would be del rio vs orton





Asenath said:


> Has there been a main event scheduled yet?


Yes Kane vs Ryback

Does not even seem like a main event TBH


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Get em' Mark!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm going to petition for Monique and Precious to play Mark Henry. I will post something about this every week until this gets done.


This man is a genius.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Crowd owned.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

all in all... said:


> aj gets abandoned...so are ziggler, aj, bigE kinda like that one little group in highscool that were inseparable, yet complete loners in terms of anyone else?
> seems no one likes them


"continuity what that, logic? huh, sense? dont understand, only understand money!, ratings and Cena!" :vince5


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

man i wish he said pussies


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL henry


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao Henry that's what he does.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

WHAT?? WHAT?? WHAT??


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Y'ALL ARE A BUNCH OF PUPPETS :lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

PunkShoot said:


> Not a bad example


8*D

Mark speaking that truth about that stupid what chant. Lets go mark! :mark:


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes I fucking love Mark Henry


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ratings owning these fools


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"When Sheamus...."*

:lmao


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

He's tough
He's cool
He's bad
He is 
Mark RATINGS Henry


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mark Henry is so hilarious 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Henry owned those fans.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mark Henry is fucking gold.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol at Henrey getting his jimmies rustled by the crowd


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

"If you like having sex with your sister say what." - The Undertaker


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

Dubbletrousers said:


> Yes I fucking love Mark Henry


Me too


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Mark Ratings Henry ftw

Fuck the What chants, it's 2013. Fuck right the fuck off you unoriginal cunts.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

"Yall are all puppets!" & "That's what I DO!"

Mark Henry is worth the price of admission.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*This ladies and gentleman, is why Mark Henry = RATINGS.*


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

THAT'S WHAT HE DOES! :henry1


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Is it bad that I don't remember any of these attacks? :lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Puff Daddy:
"Don't be a bully. B A Star. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm gonna sneak my illegally possessed handgun into a nightclub."

:lelbron


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Owned. Best moment of the night.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Mark just killed the crowd, good job dude


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn you would have thought Sheamus would have heard Henry coming both those times with that 3 second roar before he hit him.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao HEELry's face


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

That was 3 weeks ago? Seems like 3 fucking months ago, damn.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Henry is a fucking boss


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Strong Mark making a mockery of the universe, love it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL the crowd is upset that they got owned. Poor peeps


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I'm going to petition for Monique and Precious to play Mark Henry. I will post something about this every week until this gets done.
> 
> 
> This man is a genius.


*AMBER! DAMNIT AMBER!

:lmao*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Undertaker: "Say "what" if you sleep with your sister."
Crowd: "WHA....T?"


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Punter said:


> Is it bad that I don't remember any of these attacks? :lol


I don't remember any of these attacks either. :lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Skin color on a pole match :russo


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Henry selling the match.

NM shaemus ruining it


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm just going to say it. I give even less fucks about Mark Henry than I do Randy Orton. I have zero feels about him.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh look!

John Cena 2!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Sheamus always tends to interrupt promos man, fuck off.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus Mark. Scale it back a bit man. I almost sensed an emotion there.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I really heard that as "I got a special wein".


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Amber B
> We're the Statler and Waldorf of wrestling forums. Deal with it.





> Is that good because we're hilarious or bad because we're muppets that generally parrot other people's opinions?


Guess Mark gave us the answer.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Mark Henry >>>>>> Sheamus.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That reminded me of when Taker buried the crowd for saying "WHAT!" years ago.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Fuck off Sheamus I wanted to hear Mr. Ratings talk


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why are all good segments getting ruined within 5 seconds with shitty jokes


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Punter said:


> Is it bad that I don't remember any of these attacks? :lol


:cole3 That's why we're providing you these recaps.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Anyone else see green of Sheamus' face?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"It doesn't matter how big you are." Said Sheamus, who's about 6'5...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Sheamus: Gets jumped from behind multiple times, comes out smiling and cracking jokes.

DA FUCK!!!?!?!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Does Mark Henry get endorsed by Crest Whitestrips?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

THEY ARE REPLAYING THE FUCKING TUG OF WAR

FDasdf asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDF*ASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs d*f asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df asDFSDFASDFASDFASDFs df


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Is it me or does Sheamus have some yellow shit under his eye?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh yeah so lets show the Face acting like a heel again, because that is teh only way Sheamus can beat Henry


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Undertaker: "Say "what" if you sleep with your sister."
> Crowd: "WHA....T?"


ahh yes, quoted better than me, that's how he said it.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Time for some "hilarious" jokes from Sheamus.*


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Why are all good segments getting ruined within 5 seconds with shitty jokes


Cause Sheamus gets involved.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RECAPS.

:vince5


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Undertaker: "Say "what" if you sleep with your sister."
> Crowd: "WHA....T?"


Greatest "What" moment ever!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Be a star Sheamus 8*D


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Sheamus: "let everyone see what I do"

All I'm seeing is bitch tactics against the GOAT


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Undertaker: "Say "what" if you sleep with your sister."
> Crowd: "WHA....T?"


GOATertaker


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> *AMBER! DAMNIT AMBER!
> 
> :lmao*


You can't tell me that Precious doesn't look like Mark and Mark doesn't sound like Monique.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Be A Star Fella!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Punter said:


> Skin color on a pole match :russo


:vince2


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Mark Henry would make an awesome teddybear, you could sell him in a toyshop.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

xdryza said:


> Is it me or does Sheamus have some yellow shit under his eye?


It's supposed to be a bruise. But it's not very well done.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Here's your IC Champ guys, to job.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn it wade


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I love how when a heel does something heelish, "he's an ass."

Yet when a face does the exact same thing, "he outsmarted him."*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"SOMEONES GONNA GET THERE CHICKEN ATE"


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

A wild Intercontinental Champion appears!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Wade the GOAT.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Can't beat your opponent fairly? Attack him!

BE. A. MOTHER. FUCKIN'. STAR!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark: BARRETT.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My goodness, what are these two even feuding about?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Where the fuck does Barrett fit in all this? :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

IF THEY FUCKING BURY THE INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPION


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:StephenA get Huggie Bear the fuck outta here


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mr. Irrelevant Wade Barrett coming out.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Wade Barrett returns

seemingly


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Did Big Bird finish on Sheamus' face?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Wade "Afterthought" Barrett


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wait The IC champion is Here, what is this?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Wade better not get buried


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Incoming Barrett job session.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

OH so Barrett is the IC champ! Thought it was the Miz or something


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, hi, Wade. My give a fuck has suddenly increased.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh yay, Barrett's gonna job to Sheamus again! IC Champion is gonna lose again! WOOOO!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Who's that guy with the snazzy belt? He looks vaguely familiar.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh the WWE jobbing another champion. sweet


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Wade Barrett exists?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Wade Barrett: because WWE needs evidence when they claim no one cares about the midcard.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Holy shit, it's the Intercontinental Champion! I totally forgot the IC title even existed! :lol


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol, I had no idea who's theme song that was until they showed Wade


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Is it me or is Barret getting skinnier?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Anybody else think the feed me more chants would make more sense with henry (before ryback used it) lol and without the dumb arm movement


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Barrett to job?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

This feud makes no sense but Henry vs sheamus should be an a great match. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> "SOMEONES GONNA GET THERE CHICKEN ATE"


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm sure you'll all agree that Sheamus is the best guy on the roster right now.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

What is the backbone to this feud? Why are they feuding? 

Also, HOW MANY GOD DAMN TIMES DO WE HAVE TO SEE SHEAMUS BURY WADE?!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Walking around here like a bear with a sore paw. WTF Sheamus in what context does that make sense here?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> "SOMEONES GONNA GET THERE CHICKEN ATE"


THIS HAS TO HAPPEN.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Amber B said:


> You can't tell me that Precious doesn't look like Mark and Mark doesn't sound like Monique.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

AmWolves10 said:


> Barrett to job?


He's facing Sheamus


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wade Barrett has terrible music :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:buried


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*I think WWE creative goes by the lyrics of Wade Barrett's theme regarding the midcard. "I just don't care anymore." That's sure what it seems like.*


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Why not have the IC title on Orton or Shemaus and let their feuds revolve around the titles? Why not let the mid-card title.....
...be in the mid-card.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

They don't even show the full entrance for the intercontinental champion? Wow, times have changed.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Since when did Barrett become IC Champion?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Cookie Monster said:


> "SOMEONES GONNA GET THERE CHICKEN ATE"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Skullduggery said:


> Is it me or is Barret getting skinnier?


Not wrestling but sweating out Alicia Fox's weave every night does that to a guy I guess.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DATS WHAT I DO


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/dolph-zig...ponents-wwe-app-exclusive-may-6-2013-26113086

ziggler needs a new gimmick, he says the same thing everytime, its the same promo. brutal


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *I love how when a heel does something heelish, "he's an ass."
> 
> Yet when a face does the exact same thing, "he outsmarted him."*


That's why JBL is so great cause he calls out King and Cole on that


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Henry on commentary? Thank you Lord!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RATINGZ on Commentary :henry1


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fandango said:


> Since when did Barrett become IC Champion?


He beat Miz I think after WM or something. Like it matters.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Cole botching. :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Henry shutting up Cole


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mark Henry on commentary ok I will watch this match. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Fuck yes.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I can't wait to see how this match ends.*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Be a star.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, God. Henry shouldn't talk for more than a minute at a time.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:lmao :lmao :lmao Henry on commentary*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Let's hope :henry throws Cole through a table


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait..I thought Miz was the champion?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

SHUT UP


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

what hasppened..with Cole and Henry..I flipped away


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

BRADSHAW CARRY THIS LIKE YOU ALWAYS DO

YES. That is gold.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol "SHUT UP!"


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"Bradshaw, carry this like you always do"

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Henry just owning the fuck out of Cole.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> DATS WHAT I DO


:lmao STOP IT!!! :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> DATS WHAT I DO


So would. Beautiful, STRONG, AND FUNNY AS FUCK. And can knock a skinny bitch out with ease.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Mark Henry is making Cole his bitch.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

"YOu just ate up with stupid. I'm gonna beat the brakes off you in a minute, just keep talking." 

"BRADSHAW carry this like you usually do."

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"You just sitting there ate up with stupid!" 5.0 rating for this show.

HENRY the GOAT. SHUT UP!!!! :lmao:lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Henry burying Cole... best part of the night by a country mile.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

If Mark Henry does the skid mark on Sheamus again like he did during their Summerslam match, then my life will be complete.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

be a star!!!!!!!!!

"shut up or ill beat you up"


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Mark Henry: "Bradshaw, carry this like you usually do"

Pipebomb.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

#ateupwithstupid


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

When Henry tells you to shut your mouth you shut up or he will introduce you to the hall of pain


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Mark Henry needs to be on commentary at all times. Cole will never annoy me again.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I love to watch these two wrestle.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> DATS WHAT I DO


YES.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Henry felt embarrass for selling that move. I feel his pain.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

"Bradshaw carry this like you always do" :clap


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

SHUT UP


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Let the Wrestling God and the Ratings commentate. Lawler and Cole can shut the fuck up. :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

You just ate up with stupid :lmao 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Wait..I thought Miz was the champion?


He lost to Barrett on the Raw after Mania.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Henry is my hero.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:barrett career is so dead :lol


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*When the fuck are we getting Zeb Colter, Mark 'Ratings' Henry and JBL on the same damn announce table? It needs to happen. *


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao at Henry getting trucked.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

See that's why I don't trust gingers. No soul.


No soul.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

henry falling out his chair followed by the brogue kick was good tv, u can't deny that.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

SOMEBODY GONNA GET THERE ASS SPLIT..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sheamus is the biggest asshole on the roster. How is he a face in this feud?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

rjsbx1 said:


> *When the fuck are we getting Zeb Colter, Mark 'Ratings' Henry and JBL on the same damn announce table? It needs to happen. *


And Titus.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

DATS WHAT I DO.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DAT :barrett1 SWAG KICK TO THE HEAD


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This match sucks


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Is he really hurt?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Even the wrestlers know Cole and Lawler are shit-TAY


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL has the X been thrown for Henry?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:lol JBL with a "snucker" reference.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*JESUS F'IN CHRIST!

Someone fuckin' let me green rep Amber again. And Mark Henry literally almost killed me when he was talking again.*

AND THESE GIFS!

I need bedrest....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Way Barrah has to win. He just has to.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sheamus goes to the same non selling school as Cena


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What's the point of taking off your elbow-pad if there's another pad underneath it?


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


>


:lmao:lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Is this Raw, or that Saturday morning shit they show on Kids WB?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> SOMEBODY GONNA GET THERE ASS SPLIT..


:lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Where the fuck did that belt come from?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

WHIP DAT BITCH!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The guy with the title jobbing to the guy without one. WWE logic is in full force tonight.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

HAHAHAAHA he's beating the shit out of him.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Sheamus is gonna be red.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

. . .in all my ways of imagining how you could mark that pristine porcelain skin, this is not ever one that happened.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

IC Champion jobs! Sheamus getting whipped!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Mark Henry: "I'ma beat you till candy come out!"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Just like my mamma used to beat me. :clap


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Whip a soul into that ginger Henry!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Herny beating him like a Red Headed Step Child


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

Mark Henry :clap


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL has the X been thrown for Henry?


Well, kayfabe-wise it is a dangerous move. Just ask poor Ricardo:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol so henry stripped someone down


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Go Henry!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

YOU GON' GET WHIPPED, BOY.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Sheamus vs. Mark Henry in a Bullrope match or a Belt on a Pole match at Extreme Rules. :vince


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao HEELry

I love that man


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So for all the people that claim Raw sucked when Punk was THE champion, how do you like Raw without Punk ha


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

GET YO ASS UP


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Mark Henry. So boss.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

get your ass up !


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*That's just what he does.*


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Mark Henry: Unchained*


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm so god damn sick of wake up taunts.

Henry beating Shemaus. This makes sense. You feel sympathy for the babyface and want to see him get revenge. It's better than the babyface being a wise cracking jackass that always gets the last word.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Is that AJ? my god so fine with glasses


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

YES :clap


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Strap match incoming. Going to be a fucking awesome match


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm glad Henry is not my pops...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Whuppin' dat' boi'


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

FUCK too many kids in the audience.....


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

I am so happy right now


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

Mark is going full-on ghetto father right now. Fuckin love it


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What happened so far?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

WHOOP YOU LIKE YOU STOLE SOMETHING :lmao


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

"How funny is that"?

I loved it! Funniest thing I've seen!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

God damn Mark Henry is awesome. Too bad every time he sells the feud and makes interesting Sheamus kills it by being a smiling jack ass


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

And that's why Henry = ratingz!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

_Woop you like you stole something, boy._

Oh my god that dialogue is similar to the movie and every black person's childhood.

Home.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is all going to lead to the pale man whipping the black man, and I'm not alright with that.

I DON'T HERE YOU NOW!
HOW FUNNY IS THAT?!
DON'T HEAR NOBODY LAUGHING!

And the one black dude REALLY excited at Henry whipping Sheamus.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alot of time dedicated to awhole lot of nothing.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Ratings has saved us all. He whoops the bad people That's what he does! :clap


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

This is gold.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

country whipping match?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Whooping dat pale ass :lmao


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Now that's a fucking beat down.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Happy Ratings whipped the prick, but the IC Champion has jobbed AGAIN


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I GOT ENOUGH WHOOPIN FOR EVERYBODY. :lmao


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

What's that sound? Oh it's the sound of the ratings skyrocketing


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"I whoop the bad people"

yiss


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Mark Henry on his knees taking the belt off :lmao


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

He whoops the bad people


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

THE FUCKING BEST!!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

"I got enough whippings for everybody!" :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Omg that was brilliant. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"WHIP YOU LIKE YOU STOLE SOMETHIN' BOY!"


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

"I GOT ENOUGH WHUPPIN FOR ERRBODY" -Mark Henry


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

BREAKING NEWS! Randy Orton's new theme!!!!!!


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

I GOT ENUFF WHOOPINS' FOR ERRBODY!!!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL! Lets go Mark Henry!!!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"Shellshocked Mark Henry" :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL did he say "people be on they best behavior now"? :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Montrous moment 'shell shocked Mark Henry' fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I woop the bad people.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Amber B said:


> _Woop you like you stole something, boy._
> 
> Oh my god that dialogue is similar to the movie and every black person's childhood.
> 
> Home.


Ain't that the truth :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Henry is such a GOAT at this point, it's not even funny. He is CARRYING every feud he's a part of.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol Henry is fucking awesome.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"I WHOOP THE BAD PEOPLE!"

All that needed afterwards was "and if you didn't show out at K-Mart you wouldn't be crying" and it'd be me.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

That Kane logo was badass, they should make a t-shirt with that.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Kane: 7'0" :lol with lifts


----------



## AllDay2K (Apr 21, 2012)

looks like a strap match at extreme rules


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

GOATs tonight

1) Zeb Coulter: "Del Rio has experience climbing ladders, I'll go no further than that"
2) Mark Henry: Everything he said and did tonight.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Someone GIF Henry removing that belt.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Laughable the Monstrous moment comparisons there. Shellshocked Mark Henry vs. Eliminated 11 people in 1 RR... Oh WWE, you fail so much.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Still trying to dry my tears from the laughter. Henry will quotes of the year in "ate up with stupid" and "Bradsaw, carry this like you always do"


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Seriously give the fucking title to henry, I don't care which one.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

El Barto said:


> BREAKING NEWS! Randy Orton's new theme!!!!!!


I hear voic-- SILENCE! :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I think Henry just whipped Sheamus for all of that no selling, Cena jokes hawking, bad irish stories crap we complain about every week and for that we thank you.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Mark Henry made that segment. So good. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Just like my mamma used to beat me. :clap


:lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Just like my mamma used to beat me. :clap


:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was a nice little catnap. NEXT!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Moments of the night

1) Zeb Coulter: "Del Rio has experience climbing ladders, I'll go no further than that"
2) Mark Henry: Everything he said and did tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*FUCK!*


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


> Seriously give the fucking title to henry, I don't care which one.


He should have the wwe title.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Why is Henry not WHC??? Why are all their guys with semi-credibility floating in purgatory while the mid card champs are after thoughts? 

NO FUCKING SENSE


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

bradshaw carry us like you always do LOL


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

PunkShoot said:


> Seriously give the fucking title to henry, I don't care which one.


Give him all of the titles!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Can anyone fill me in on what has happened thus far?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Do we have a main event yet?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fuck no.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I can tell you already that Jericho wins


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Looks like Bitchface is gone next week.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG was that a promo for a dance off on WWE


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Figured a Fandango/Jericho dance off was coming soon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dance off next week. This company is so lost.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Can anyone fill me in on what has happened thus far?


Henry just whipped the shit out of that joke sheamus


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Can anyone fill me in on what has happened thus far?


Swag and Zeb tore shit up beast mode. All I cared about anyways.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Didn't Fandango already lose a dance off to Great Khali? :lmao


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Ha RAW has turned to a dance off you guys....


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Asenath said:


> Do we have a main event yet?


Kane vs Ryback


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

do we erally need to see this again


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

A dance off? The fuck


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Another dance off? And recap?








c


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jericho vs Fandango in a Dance off, at least it isn't Khali right?:HHH2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dance off next week? Surprised it took them this long.

"That's one we've been waiting to see" Who the fuck is "we", Jerry Lawler.

More Heyman/Lesnar greatness.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

WTF?! Another fucking dance-off?! FUCK!


----------



## AllDay2K (Apr 21, 2012)

jerry law;er just please dont say fandango anymore


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

WWE going hard after that Dancing With the Stars audience!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank God Brock doesn't speak much. SIT DOWN AND SHADDAP.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jericho vs Fandango in a dance off :mark: I will not miss that no matter what!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Man this main event is going to take up a lot of time, match is going to suck too.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Fandango said:


> Kane vs Ryback


. . .I guess? Might as well stay tuned.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:lawler I've been waiting to see a dance off! 
Fuck off Lawler.

I imagine that going like this: 

Fandango:









Jericho:


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Oh yeah, there was a segment involving Triple H and Brock Lesnar so it needs to be recapped 37 times per show and mentioned at least every 3 minutes.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lmfao, hyping up next Raw with a dance off. Wtf?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I know what I won't be watching next week...

TV-PG logo while they're talking about a dance off. How appropriate.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GOD DAMN at Triple H's secretary. Mad hot.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

"Killer Kowalski! Who did he ever train?" I love Heyman. :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Heymans laugh when the hammer breaks :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I woop the bad people.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Now that's one recap I will endorse


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The W that stands for Wrestling fell off after being hit with the tv. Appropriate.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Damn. I cannot wait for CM Punk's return.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

fpalm *A f*cking dance off.

Why Vince?*


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Dance off:cussin:

Jesus have we gone down that far down the shitter.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> :lawler I've been waiting to see a dance off!
> Fuck off Lawler.
> 
> I imagine that going like this:
> ...


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dance off. 

That's how real men handle their problems.

:no:


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

That's irrelevant said:


> "Killer Kowalski! Who did he ever train?" I love Heyman. :lol


Lots of funny one liners tonight


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

No Daniel Bryan at ringside? Man there's too little Bryan tonight.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> GOD DAMN at Triple H's secretary. Mad hot.


They need to put her with :cody


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

wow ryback gets ZERO reaction, as a heel.

Literally nothing


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nobody knows whether to cheer or boo him


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

FEED ME WHORES! :ryback


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kane is the ME of Raw and not Cena? Looks like Kane is ratingz this week.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This main event


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Jericho's highlight reel? I guess I'll watch that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Everyone and everything had me dying tonight.*

Fuckin hell...


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> wow ryback gets ZERO reaction, as a heel.
> 
> Literally nothing


Why would he? He's done nothing wrong at all, other than have the audacity to tell the truth about Cena.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Can and Ryback 1 on 1..thanks Cole


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

checkcola said:


>


Lick it aj, and video tape it :angel


----------



## AllDay2K (Apr 21, 2012)

sooo?? how bout them bulls?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Ryback and Kane in the main Event. Atleast its not Cena


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Should've had The Ryback vs Daniel Bryan tonight, and Kane vs The Ryback last Smackdown.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

inb4 Cena ends the show standing tall over Ryback.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

A wrestling match ending my wrestling show?


That's fucking bullshit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Shield and Cena incoming...sigh this is a dull way to end RAW.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> inb4 Cena ends the show standing tall over Ryback.


This. Sadly.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

wait this is the main event?

Main event of what, can't be raw.

Bring back trish and lita and lets see a real main event


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

AmWolves10 said:


> No Daniel Bryan at ringside? Man there's too little Bryan tonight.


I agree it sucks. Would have been nice to see him in a match. He probably come out and get beat up by Ryback.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"As Kane UNLOADS on Ryback"


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay. Game of Thrones episode is ready. I think I'll skip that main-event and just watch it now. What a letdown main-event.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Don't worry peeps this match will pick up near the end, I promise.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Cena already knows how to beat Ryback.

Duct tape him to the ring posts. :cena2*


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm a big Kane fan but Kane vs Ryback should not be a main event.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

so they come back from a commercial show a recap, and then only 1 minute into a match they go to another commercial :vince4


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WrestlinFan said:


> A wrestling match ending my wrestling show?
> 
> 
> That's fucking bullshit.


You calling Ryback vs. Kane wrestling. How very charitable of you.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wait..so Kane can take on the Shield last week and look good doing it..but Ryback is too much for him

when he beats Kane that will be his first match he won in forever


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


>


Dear fucking god :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

genocide_cutter said:


> Ryback and Kane in the main Event. Atleast its not Cena


I am guessing he will show up at some point during this match.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The only way this match works for me is if we get a brawl to end the show with Hell No/Shield/Cena/Ryback.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Gotta love a commerical at 10:58


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"Ryback/Kane main eventing? I'll be along soon kids"


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow. The past few weeks have been just... bad. Just piss poor! I might be taking a break from WWE soon. This shit is just too much. A dance off next week? That's what they're hyping?! Shit. I can't imagine them hyping a "dance off" in the year 2000. Instead, you had Austin, Rock, Triple H, American Badass Undertaker, Rikishi, Kurt Angle, Kane, Chris Jericho, Chris Benoit, etc. raising HELL every single week.

By the way... listen to the crowd! It is an absolute sin how quiet crowds are these days. You can't blame them though, there is nothing to cheer for. How the fuck are you supposed to cheer for a Kane vs. Ryback match with absolutely NO compelling storyline for either of them.

This is horseshit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This should be a great match. An absolute classic, I'm sure.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Fuck this Main Event. Divs Gif Thread!!!

:mark:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

It just proves how much CM punk carries raw.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The Absolute said:


> inb4 Cena ends the show standing tall over Ryback.


It's so fucking predictable.

To making it interesting I'm going to try to guess the exact time when he does it. I'll go with 6 minutes past the hour.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

This show needs more of the.....


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ryback main eventing?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The fuck is this!? :lmao :lmao


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey guys.

The U.S. Champion, Intercontinental Champion, World Heavyweight Champion, and 1/2 of the Tag Team Champions are all jobbing tonight! Lets go WWE!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

A Ryback/Kane match with a HIGH possibility of :cena interfering?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> The only way this match works for me is if we get a brawl to end the show with Hell No/Shield/Cena/Ryback.


:vince2


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fuck your app Cole, and fuck you.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Cena already knows how to beat Ryback.
> 
> Duct tape him to the ring posts. :cena2*


:batista3


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

TJC93 said:


>


Smelling Nikki Bella?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Fuck this Main Event. Divs Gif Thread!!!
> 
> :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> Fuck this Main Event. Divs Gif Thread!!!
> 
> :mark:


Stop teasing me please stop it!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

END THIS.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Can this show be over now? All the important people (namely the Shield and Henry) are done for the night.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kane's wig must smell awful


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

:bubbles 

Are they fucking serious with some of these "films" they keep pumping out...


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> wait..so Kane can take on the Shield last week and look good doing it..but Ryback is too much for him
> 
> when he beats Kane that will be his first match he won in forever


Pretty sure he beat Bryan on Smackdown...


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I wish they would start a "FUCK THIS COMPANY" chant.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

5 star quality match right here, Ryback looks exhausted after 5min


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Good god, listen to the crowd!!! NOTHING!!! Can you blame them? There is absolutely nothing to cheer for anymore. This is fucking awful.

P.S. Nice nip-slip Ryback...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Ryback please fix your bra.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> You calling Ryback vs. Kane wrestling. How very charitable of you.


lol true.

I mean come on, where's my "in ring confrontation" or a dance off or how about Henry comes out to play simon says with Tensai and Clay?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Brock Lesnar has some competition:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> END THIS.


5 stars in a short bit. I promise.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Anybody count how often Cole said "App" tonight?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


>


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

They could have kept "Feed me more." Honestly.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> Brock Lesnar has some competition:


Didn't you know that is Lesnar in a panda suit?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

PunkShoot said:


>



:datass :yum:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

El Barto said:


>


Rybak can see you, he told you to finish it


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Kane carrying this match


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Way more interesting than this match:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

SHIELD!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*SHIELD!*


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

There are not enough Cornette Faces.

. . .oh, The Shield. What took you so long, boys?


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

There is absolutely ZERO crowd reaction in this shit match. This company is going downhill fast.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ryback with the clean win.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Ryback Rules is like Raven Rules except it's pretty lame and involves way more beanie hats.*


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

SAVING THREAD.

http://niketalk.com/t/167858/stacy-keibler-appreciation-infinite-pics-gifs
http://niketalk.com/t/167858/stacy-keibler-appreciation-infinite-pics-gifs
http://niketalk.com/t/167858/stacy-keibler-appreciation-infinite-pics-gifs
http://niketalk.com/t/167858/stacy-keibler-appreciation-infinite-pics-gifs
http://niketalk.com/t/167858/stacy-keibler-appreciation-infinite-pics-gifs
http://niketalk.com/t/167858/stacy-keibler-appreciation-infinite-pics-gifs

go here


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Ryback wins.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

This crowd could not give any less of a fuck.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: SHIELD!!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Let's GO.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah! Fuck Ryback! SHIELD FOR LIFE!!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Shield!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Shield.










Thank you.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF they just let Ryback squash Kane one half of hte tag team champions


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Hounds of Justice! SHIELD! BELIEVE!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

El Barto said:


>


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Super Cena is gonna save Team Hell No.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

It is a good thing every midcard champion didn't job tonight. That would really devalue the belts.

:vince5 :bubbles :cornette


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

oh cool, a repeat of last weeks ending


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Didn't you know that is Lesnar in a panda suit?


What a swerve! :russo


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Kane's SD promo was fucking awesome. 

I'd like the shield to kill Ryback just once so we can see that the Shield doesn't care if your face or heel.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

so now they're making a monster heel look like a coward, guess cena will be the hero fpalm


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Punter said:


>


What da?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

El Barto said:


>


Best picture ever.

Also shield :mark:. Dislike what they are doing to ryback but I ain't big fan of ryback so meh


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Fuck. It's Cena.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

The White Knight Rises. :cena


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

There mr ratingz is :cena3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena no selling his heel again by running to the ring and jumping on it in the ring


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

We all saw this coming


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT ACHILLES HEEL.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*YES

YESSSS

:mark:*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*RYBACK IS FOR SERIOUS Y'ALL!*


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Punter said:


>


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Honestly. Stop it. "Ryback rules!" is *NEVER* gonna fucking catch on.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ok that makes him look clever. Take back my comment. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

YES RYBACK


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ha, nice move Ryback


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

I hate when they use chairs now. It's not the same when they hit them in the back.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

RYBACK RULES


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah. Yeah. This was an ending folks.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Incredibly underwhelming ending


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Why are people booing? Cena did the same thing.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ryback is one sweaty fuck. He's making my TV wet like Jermaine Jackson's greasy ass use to do back in the day.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Hit him with the chair more, for God's sake! And shell shock him!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Surprised no one's saying "RYBACK'S HELPING THE SHIELD?" or "RYBACK'S THE LEADER OF THE SHIELD?".


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

RYBACK RULES :mark:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Holy shit Ryback's face combined with the camera shaking :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RYBACK RULES


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Why isn't the shield attacking Ryback.

I swear to god if that big bald retard joins the shield I will tap out.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, that was trash.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryback finally got one over on Cena.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Ryback Rules! :ryback

...

Until Extreme Rules. :cena2


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

It's finally over?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT INJURY.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Maybe the shield shouldnt get the tag team titles or the IC title, I wouldnt want to see them start jobbing


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"What is he doing?"

Erm, attacking his opponent at Extreme Rules, King?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Uneventful!
Clap. Clap. ClapClapClap.
Uneventful!
Clap. Clap. ClapClapClap.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Chair shots to the back only are so fucking lame. Concussions this, Chris Benoit that, yeah, I get it, I just don't care. Shots to the head were so much better.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

So when somebody decides to use a chair for protection, it hits Cena. Yet, Cena uses it one week ago and beats the snot out of Shield. Kinda like the no use of weapons by the undercard for use in the Shield's 1 billionth attack.....


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Can't belive I'm saying this but that booking actually makes sense!

Ryback is an independent contractor and he wants to hurt Cena to have a better shot at winning the title. Still booked a little cowardly but definitely self-interested.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank God Raw is live again in Canada. Crappy ending airing earlier.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Ryback is comically bad at everything.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

well imagine that I fell asleep during the last match and cena's music woke me up, well at least ryback saved the shield from plot contrievance heel Cena.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

This company is giving me a headache. The stuff we put up with.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I wish that happened every time Cena came to save the day.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Um. At least Cesaro didn't job?

. . .I got nothin'. Good night, y'all.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*AND after all of that, I still don't care about this Cena-Ryback match.*


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh no poor Cena got hit by that awful monster i wonder if this underdog its gonna be able to beat the odds


fpalmfpalmfpalm:cena3fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Don't see what's wrong with the ending.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well my moments for tonight

Zeb/Swag tearing shit up and owning everybody which I need to re watch

Mark reminding of my first ever legit beating as a kid

And Brock going HAM.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

USCena said:


> So when somebody decides to use a chair for protection, it hits Cena. Yet, Cena uses it one week ago and beats the snot out of Shield. Kinda like the no use of weapons by the undercard for use in the Shield's 1 billionth attack.....


"Cena can do no wrong":vince


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw with pics and gifs here(more to come soon!):
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/wwe-monday-night-raw-562013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: Pretty good show. There were two decent matches, the Brock Lesnar in the office segment was great and I liked Henry beating up Sheamus. I didn't get bored and the show went pretty quick.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice ending for Ryback tbh


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Predictable, boring, same-old shit.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Meh. I should be enjoying this, having Ryback standing over Cena and whatnot.. but I'm not. This is such trash.

I still fail to see how Ryback is a heel, and Cena is a face. The attack with the chair isn't even very heel-ish.. He's weakening his opponent for the PPV so he can get the belt. Just like every "superstar" does leading up to a match.

Whatever I guess


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Man. This Raw was... ...so bad. Minus Henry, of course.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Solid Raw, few good parts, few bad parts - better then I actually expected with a really good Ziggler/Del Rio match so I can't complain. Plus had fun clowning with the fools in this thread, see ya guys next week. :


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

Ugh I hope Ryback doesn't team up with The Shield. I can't stand him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Also don't understand the hate this thread gets, y'all funny as fuck. need to join more. :lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Ryback is one sweaty fuck. He's making my TV wet like Jermaine Jackson's greasy ass use to do back in the day.


"Is it just me or is Jermaine Jackson the greasiest ***** you ever seen? Cops is like, "Somebody throw some sand on that *****! Please!"

----Chris Rock


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Chair shots to the back suck ass.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Better Raw than last week tbh. Probably because I paid less attention and lowered my standards after last week's pathetic Raw, but eh.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Even with me missing the first two hours, I can tell it was a pretty lackluster RAW. 

Mark Henry being Mark Henry is awesome as always. Lesnar destroying the office was great along with Heyman's comments. Nothing much else to note after that. I suppose Ryback standing over Cena is good to get him over as a heel. God knows he needs the momentum before his inevitable loss to Cena at ER.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cyon said:


> Even with me missing the first two hours, I can tell it was a pretty lackluster RAW.
> 
> Mark Henry being Mark Henry is awesome as always. Lesnar destroying the office was great along with Heyman's comments. Nothing much else to note after that. I suppose Ryback standing over Cena is good to get him over as a heel. God knows he needs the momentum before his inevitable loss to Cena at ER.


For those who wouldn't watch I would only recommend

1) Mark Henry on commentary

2) Zeb Coulter on commentary, just to hear him say "Del Rio has experience in climbing ladders, I'll go no further than that"

3) Lesnar breaking HHH's office/Heyman trolling.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Del Rio vs. Ziggler was pretty good, Shield won with that awesome finisher from Ambrose, Cesaro stopped yodeling, the segment with Bork and GOATman was amazing and Mark RATINGS Henry was the highlight of the show. I enjoyed watching it, wasn't a bad Raw at all.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Cesaro, Henry and Swagger were the best parts of the show.


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

A dance off? A fucking Dance off?! They're hyping raw with a dance off?!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Ash Ketchum said:


> A dance off? A fucking Dance off?! They're hyping raw with a dance off?!


Dem target demographics.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

That Raw wasn't terrible just Ryback was terrible. The Shield was great as always. I also loved what they did with Cesaro tonight. Hopefully his days as a jobber are coming to an end.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Ash Ketchum said:


> A dance off? A fucking Dance off?! They're hyping raw with a dance off?!


I would normally say you could get more entertainment out of this gif:









But Jericho is involved with that segment so I'm going to give it a chance. I'm hoping for something more but I feel like I've been conditioned not to expect much.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bryan didn't wrestle tonight? Man hope that crowd got some refunds


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank god for this thread.
That's all.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Decent enough Raw. Shield, Henry, and Coulter's commentary were the MVPs of the show imo. And Sandow's song about Orton was pure gold.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Cena / Ryback / Hell No / Shield thing going on is kind of a cluster at times. 

- Ryback beats Kane.
- Bryan runs out to protect Kane, while Ryback is standing right there.
- Ryback quickly ducks out of the ring.
- Shield come in.
- Cena makes the save.
- Ryback returns and takes out Cena.
- Ryback swings chair at Sheild.

WHO CAN YA TRUST?!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Good show with Lesnar and Jericho..


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

The Brown Horatio said:


> "Cena can do no wrong":vince


Yup, Cena's not going anywhere for another 10 years I think..hell, he'll probably die in that ring before he retires and his "superman" shtick is done. Ughhh, I hate you Vince for milking the piss out of Cena. :cussin: God I love Cena as much as the next guy, but please refresh him, build your credible star power and the women's division. That's all I ask...for someone who paid over $800 for 2 tickets to Wrestlemania


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

RAW IS A CHORE... and a kids show. 

Why do I keep watching? I need to stop, and I'm going to do everything I can to not watch next week. I stopped watching for years back in 2008, I can do it again.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> The Cena / Ryback / Hell No / Shield thing going on is kind of a cluster at times.
> 
> - Ryback beats Kane.
> - Bryan runs out to protect Kane, while Ryback is standing right there.
> ...


It's actually logical booking for once and not the usual one-dimensional shit where all the heels are devious allies and all the faces are super friends.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Show was better then last week. Ziggler/ADR was good even if it was a rehash, the office trashing was hilarious and Mark Henry is great at whatever he does. Rest of the show felt like a gigantic waste of time.

And note to Triple H - I know you only own the one suit, but you're 40+ years old. Dress like it.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Also don't understand the hate this thread gets, y'all funny as fuck. need to join more. :lol


Exactly, best part about Raw is reading the discussion thread. Before I joined I use to keep on & read some of it just for the lols


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Emerald Flow said:


> Exactly, best part about Raw is reading the discussion thread. Before I joined I use to keep on & read some of it just for the lols


Same here.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Business as usual. ADR/Dolph, six man tag, and the office segment (minus HHH's jokes) were easily the best all-around parts with the Henry beatdown only happening after a bad segment and Sandow's song before an extended squash. Way too much filler, which makes the show drag, the midcard champs are booked like jobbers, and Ryback/Cena just isn't clicking. Nothing good or even decent about that.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Asenath said:


> I'm just going to say it. I give even less fucks about Mark Henry than I do Randy Orton. I have zero feels about him.


Actually going to agree with this.


Not that it's an opinion that no one shares, but, fuck, no matter what they do with these two, it just doesn't interest me at all. Both are boring fucks, imo.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

When did RAW IS WAR become such a kids show? Jesus. That shit belongs on Disney.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Emerald Flow said:


> Exactly, best part about Raw is reading the discussion thread. Before I joined I use to keep on & read some of it just for the lols


Haha, agreed. I only watched about 20 minutes of tonight's show, didn't watch the last two weeks, but still checked the thread all night.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Emerald Flow said:


> Exactly, best part about Raw is reading the discussion thread. Before I joined I use to keep on & read some of it just for the lols


This.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Heyman and Lesnar are gold, that piece in the elevator with the random employee is the highlight of the show

Also, loved the hint for a feud with Rock during the segment


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Emerald Flow said:


> Exactly, best part about Raw is reading the discussion thread. Before I joined I use to keep on & read some of it just for the lols


I used to do the same thing before I joined :lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

USCena said:


> Yup, Cena's not going anywhere for another 10 years I think..hell, he'll probably die in that ring before he retires and his "superman" shtick is done. Ughhh, I hate you Vince for milking the piss out of Cena. :cussin: God I love Cena as much as the next guy, but please refresh him, build your credible star power and the women's division. That's all I ask...for someone who paid over $800 for 2 tickets to Wrestlemania


I just need a disguise, some money, time to plan, a crowbar, and goodbye John Cena, hello Nancy Kerrigan. Watch as those 10 years suddenly shrink down to 3.

"Your Achilles looks sore, John...it'd be a shame if something...bad...were to happen to it..."


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Emerald Flow said:


> Exactly, best part about Raw is reading the discussion thread. Before I joined I use to keep on & read some of it just for the lols


Agreed. These discussion threads are one of the few things that makes me put up with the fuckery every week.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

I don't know how some of you even remotely enjoyed RAW. God, that was boring. It was really a chore indeed.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Tonight was the first RAW I've watched live in a long time and I gotta say, it was a disappointment. A few thoughts:

-Cena was absolutely unbearable during that opening segment. I don't know how anyone older than 7 can find him entertaining when he's like that.

-Sandow's song about Orton was really funny. Don't understand the need for seeing that match again after we just saw it on Friday and 5 or 6 times before that. If they wanted Show to KO Orton he should've done it during the match so Sandow could get the win back.

-Face Jericho is getting to Cena and Sheamus levels of annoying. It's fine if he wants to have fun but I'd like to think that a man in his 40s wouldn't still think that dingleberry is a funny word. Also, Fandango's first loss is via countout to R-Truth? Odd choice.

-Hopefully Cesaro's burial is finally is over. I was really looking for Ohno to debut there but maybe they're going to run with Cesaro calling for better competition as a way to bring somebody in. Or, creative didn't feel like doing much and went with a generic heel promo to remind us that he's a heel.

-Ziggler/ADR was a good, physical match and it looked like Dolph may have been knocked loopy after Del Rio missed the top rope enziguri. I don't really care for Swagger or ADR but I'm looking forward to seeing that match at ER.

-Henry was awesome tonight and it's too bad he's stuck working with that moron Sheamus. I loved that he called the fans puppets for doing the What?! shit again because he's exactly right. Oh, and it was nice to see Barrett go under again in a non-title match. Way to build for the future guys.

-Ambrose, Rollins, & Reigns got the job done tonight. Ambrose's finisher looked a lot better, probably because he hit it on an athlete, but I wish we'd start to see more of Reigns in these matches that don't really matter. Not sure why they had Kofi eat the pin in this match when 2 guys that haven't been on TV in forever were on his team.

-Kane/Ryback was brutal. I liked that Ryback went over clean but this wasn't the type of match that should have closed the show because it was pretty lame. Another match with Danielson would've been much more entertaining, even if it would've been a rehash of Friday.

-Loved the Brock/Heyman stuff. It's pretty hilarious that they tried to pass off that tiny little office with no windows as belonging to the company COO.


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah lots of kids, was really noticeable during Henry whipping Sheamus white ass, you can hear a lot of kids laughing and trying to annoy our sensual chocolate.
As for Ryback, that was fucking predictable. Also IMHO, he is very limited wrestler, couldn't they find anyone else to job him, why Kane?

I really hope after the team hell no angle ends he'll show Ryback how a real monster should be.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> I don't know how some of you even remotely enjoyed RAW. God, that was boring. It was really a chore indeed.


This is actually the first Raw I turned off an hour and a half in. That being said, I was switching to Raw during the commercials during the Leafs game. In Total I watched the Lesnar footage and Triple H sucking up to the fans.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

USCena said:


> Yup, Cena's not going anywhere for another 10 years I think..hell, he'll probably die in that ring before he retires and his "superman" shtick is done. Ughhh, I hate you Vince for milking the piss out of Cena. :cussin: *God I love Cena as much as the next guy*, but please refresh him, build your credible star power and the women's division. That's all I ask...for someone who paid over $800 for 2 tickets to Wrestlemania


:argh:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/raw-exclusives-may-6-2013

exclusives, Brock/Heyman stuff. Jericho, & Kaitlyn


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Seems like i didn`t "miss" anything special.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> I don't know how some of you even remotely enjoyed RAW. God, that was boring. It was really a chore indeed.


Lowered my expectations & learned to enjoy the stupidity, also find better alternatives. To be honest I get my wrestling fix from NJPW, AJPW & a few other Indy/Japanese promotions. But I still enjoy WWE because it does have a crop of guys that I really enjoy watching, so it's enough to tune me in. Plus with guys like Heyman & Brock around, it's hard for me to not watch especially when I know they're gonna be on.

Take away the guys I like & I wouldn't watch, I can't stomach too much though cause the whole product doesn't appeal to me. So Raw & the PPVs, anything else good happens they will usually recap it anyways.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Loved Damien Sandow's poem summarizing Randy Orton's career for the last few years. You can see it as a burial or you can see it as something else.

-Good match between Del Rio and Ziggler. I wonder if Ziggler got seriously hurt by ADR's enziguri kick or was it his his stellar selling. Glad to see Swagger get the upperhand on both of them by attacking them with a ladder.

-The Shield continuing their dominance by beating the odd pairing of the Usos and Kofi Kingston.

-Is Cesaro no longer in the doghouse? Glad he beat the glorified jobber Zack Ryder.

-Ryback beating Kane was a good idea as it builds him up to look very strong. Cena still doesn't look right when he came to the ring though.

*"DISLIKES"*
-Sandow being fed to Orton after his amazing poem. Why couldn't Big Show come knock out Orton so Sandow get the win?

-Although I did laugh at the Fangdango/R-Truth match, its sad to see Jericho being relegated to segments like this. 

-Strange to see Brock Lesnar holding a World Title even if it was in HHH's office. Although this segment got its point across, I'm still tired of seeing promos. I want wrestling action but whatever, it's all good.

-I have no idea what's going on with the Bella Twins not helping AJ out in the six diva tag match. I guess it was to show that AJ has no one on her side. But glad to see Divas getting time on TV.

-Sheamus defeating Wade Barrett. Yawn. Where have I seen that before?

Overall, below average show. I was glad I switched the channel to watch the Spurs/Warriors game instead which was highly entertaining.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

good raw


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

TELL ME A JOKE


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> THAT'S Trips desk? That shit is mad flimsy :lmao
> 
> I got a better desk in my bedroom





VRsick said:


> good to know hhh has a 6 year old IBM laptop





That's irrelevant said:


> He has a sledge-hammer on his wall. Fucking douche. :lol





Amber B said:


> He has a sledgehammer in his office.
> 
> I can't. :lmao





TJC93 said:


> Who has to clean this shit





cindel25 said:


> Cheap ass desk...you need a pay raise Triple H





SubZero3:16 said:


> Man dat cheap office furniture.





TripleG said:


> OK seriously. Triple H had the Sledgehammer mounted on his wall.
> 
> That was sort of an invitation for something like this, right? lol.





rjsbx1 said:


> *Triple H's desk must be Spanish.*





Wow. I can't. I gotta explain to you huys a fews tricks from television production.

That was clearly in NO WAY HHH's office.

First it was a random studio where they probably set up an office that'd look like HHH's. 

Everything is in the cut. Everything up until they enter 'the office' was the real deal, at the WWE headquarter. THEN, when Heyman follows Brock getting into the 'office', they made it look like Heyman stepped up into Brock and this is where the edit cut is. When the camera is right on Brock shoulder (covering the whole picture) they made a cut right there (It's like a frame) and BAM, when they enter, it's the set up.

I study in TV prod. This kind of things are standard to me. Seems like nobody else got this.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

What can I say? Yesterdays Raw, to me, was.. well, highly enjoyable. In the sense that I felt like pretty much everything was booked to progress storylines, something I always hope for but don't get very often. Let's see..

Henry-Sheamus. After weeks of back and forth they finally set the match for Extreme Rules, and by the looks of things (going out on a limb here) it's gonna be a strap match. Which i haven't seen in a while so I'm kewl with that. Shame that Barrett lost, but with how strong Sheamus is usually made look losing to him after ALMOST being able to pull the trigger doesn't feel like burial to me. If he was actually going for the IC title it'd be quite another story, but he's not so I can deal.

Orton-Sandow. Well at this point they need Orton to look strong because the Big Show keeps getting the better of him and they're obviously headed towards a clash at ER, so I do GET why they had him go over, but I do feel bad for Sandow having to let Orton go over again. I take solace in the fact that at least he was on the show, and was allowed to do the "song" in the beginning, so at least he got to show off his character some. Big Show not just "forgetting" about what happened at Mania is nice consistency from booking imo, and I HOPE that it'll lead to a bit of a revamp of the Orton character, though I'm not holding my breath. Big Show 2 - Orton 0? Ball's in his court anyway.

The triple threat... I could go on and on about. Heels actually fighting vs Heels, good use of all the possible interference, everybody looking strong EXCEPT for the one guy that's hopefully going to walk away with it. They're doing a whole "2 dogs fighting over a bone" thing here if I'm interpreting everything correctly, and the hate between ADR and Swagger is what's going to be their downfall if you ask me. Match I'm looking forward to the most at ER truth be told.

Divas got a backstage segment AND a match (poor Layla, that's more than she used to get in a month during her "title reign") so I can't hate on that either, so glad that AJ is finally in the ring more often, her vs Kaitlyn should be good. Was the footage of the Great Khali snooping in the locker room on the App or still to come??? 
Also, on the topic of divas, I can't be the only one flabbergasted that Cameron of all people made it to the E and is actually getting decent ringtime? Mind = blown!

Shield vs the Usos and Kofi.. a sign of things to come? The Shield facing a Tag Team like the Usos MIGHT just be a foreshadowing of their imminent tag team reign. Hell No has proven that the Tag titles can be won while still performing one on one matches, so that should work out fine, and if anything I think the match today showed the Shield can make other tag teams look GOOD while still being credible champions. Liked the match, as it wasn't a total squash but they weren't made look soft.

Cesaro.. seems out of the doghouse. I hope. Fingers crossed anyway. Only match tonight that didn't give me a clear sense of direction; With most champs currently heels, I'm thinking he'll probably work a program that isn't about a title, but i have NO IDEA who with. Time will tell.

Ryback - Cena. I have to admit, Ryback finally saying more than three words a match, having some personality, it's really working for me. The guy's growing on me, so good job on that. Kinda hoping against all odds he prevails at ER. Not something I would've said even a few weeks ago.

The Fandango-Jericho rivalry keeps going, which works for me. I love feuds that span over several PPV's, just more realistic to me. Going to keep enjoying that..

Oh and the whole Bork thing was funny, but I wasn't rivited. He smashed some stuff. He's a monster. If it weren't for Heyman's play by play during, I wouldn't have been very impressed. Still, entertaining segment all things considered.

I realise my opinion isn't the popular one, but that's how I saw it. All in all, to me this was an above-average Raw, and it's made me look forward to ER quite a bit more, which is the intention I suppose...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Terrible show, filler match after filler segment that had no point or relevance to the programs or the next PPV. But with the way I watch the shows now, I'm only watching 2-4 full segments so the flow of the show is better for me. 

Best thing on that show was the awesome Lesnar/Heyman segment on WWE HQ. Heyman was money as usual and Lesnar was spot on in everything he did, the way he carries himself along with his presence is exceptional. The elevator skit with Brock STARING at the guy was one of the funniest things I've seen on a wrestling program in a long time. 

Other than that segment, probably Mark Henry doing great mic work. That's it.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

TOM MADISON said:


> Wow. I can't. I gotta explain to you huys a fews tricks from television production.
> 
> That was clearly in NO WAY HHH's office.
> 
> ...


Good eye, if anybody re-watches that segment again it did seem to change in a weird way when that happened, but I didn't put that together the way you did.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

loved how we were supposed to believe that triple h's office was outfitted with the cheapest budget furniture ever and that heyman's voice wasn't a dub over added afterwards. wwe really thinks it's fans are morons. 

his voice is so crystal clear except for the parts where he really talked while he was there. it was also pretty annoying how he never stopped talking for more than 2 seconds during that whole destruction part.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Jingoro said:


> loved how we were supposed to believe that triple h's office was outfitted with the cheapest budget furniture ever and that heyman's voice wasn't a dub over added afterwards. wwe really thinks it's fans are morons.


You can chose to "look for the strings" or you can just "enjoy the magic" ... whichever you enjoy more really....


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

un_pretti_er said:


> Post of the year. So wrong yet so right.





TOM MADISON said:


> Wow. I can't. I gotta explain to you huys a fews tricks from television production.
> 
> That was clearly in NO WAY HHH's office.
> 
> ...


No shit Sherlock. The comments were a joke and we knew it wasn't his office. Seems you didn't get it..


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

1:30





:brock :heyman

Brilliant.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

Sandow :lmao It's in this guy's DNA to be amazing.

And lol at Ryback being on the Cesaro/del Rio level of unoverness. Silence when he comes out is awkward.




Rock316AE said:


>


Marked out when Brock looked at the poster with The Rock.


----------



## TheIbar (Apr 26, 2012)

Aww yeah, she is back. Time to watch Fandango's entrance.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Terrible show, filler match after filler segment that had no point or relevance to the programs or the next PPV. But with the way I watch the shows now, I'm only watching 2-4 full segments so the flow of the show is better for me.
> 
> Best thing on that show was the awesome Lesnar/Heyman segment on WWE HQ. Heyman was money as usual and Lesnar was spot on in everything he did, the way he carries himself along with his presence is exceptional. The elevator skit with Brock STARING at the guy was one of the funniest things I've seen on a wrestling program in a long time.
> 
> Other than that segment, probably Mark Henry doing great mic work. That's it.


That's why I've stopped watching live now. It's just too much of a hassle to sit through. 

I've been reading some thoughts on the show here, and I'll check out a few segments, but that's it, much easier to do that than sit through 3 hours of mostly crap and filler.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

It's been bugging me for a while but I finally realised who Heyman reminds me of, especially when he does that voice.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Orton vs Show and Sheamus vs Henry? Four people I don't give the slightest shits about. Sounds good unk2


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

heyman they were gold tonight.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:brock destroying Trips office is seriously one of the best pieces of TV WWE has put out on a long time. Everything about it was just flat out gold.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

That guy pissing himself in the elevator while Brock gave him DAT RAPE STARE actually killed me. Heyman commentating on everything was just the icing on the cake to a fantastic and highly entertaining segment. A massive bonus is that we finally got to see inside WWE HQ lol, something that I'm sure a lot of folks have wanted to see. A guided tour courtesy of BORK AND GOATMAN. Awesome and made Raw worth it for this segment alone. 

Trips promo after was great although I'm probably in the minority in saying that but I don't care. I love he and Heyman taking little pot shots at each other all the time. Heyman's constantly going in on Stephanie and Trips is constantly going in on anything he can. It's brilliant. I'm just happy we got something different for this program. Finally they thought outside the box and the result was some seriously entertaining television and a nice bit of hype for the match. Job well done. 

DEM FANS WIT DAT GAME LOVE U MAD INTERNET

:HHH2

Rest of the show was decent enough. I now approach Raw and WWE in general with the mindset that it's just a fucking TV show at the end of the day. Because of that I actually liked it and I'm looking forward to ER. 

BORK/GAME RAGE IN DA CAGE
Cena/Ryback LMS
Ladder Match
Black/White Strap Match
SHIELD

What's not to like?

Special mention to SANDOW DA GOAT absolutely :buried Randy Orton in 30 seconds. I'm an Orton mark but I'll be fucked if that didn't crack me the hell up. 

:sandow

EDIT - I forgot to add that it's absolutely incredible how prestigious the WHC looked sitting on Brock's shoulder for those 20 seconds. Wow. Perfect example of the man making the title. Brock buried Dolph Ziggler and he didn't even do anything. DAT TALENT.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Sandow is already up there with the best promo guys on the main roster, only Punk may be better. If you count part timers, the Rock. Easily top 5 right now at least.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Three hours is just too much, which leads to shows like this week where the important, PPV-selling content is weighed down by fluff and filler. Even then, WWE isn't hitting high-points leading to Extreme Rules because there seems to be washes across the board. (1) Hunter blew off the Lesnar invasion angle vs. Hunter fired up the crowd to see him give Lesnar what's coming to him. (2) Cena undressed Ryback vs. Ryback stood tall over Cena. (3) Ryback beat Kane vs. Ryback needs to do more than just beat Kane in a TV main event to be taken seriously as a true threat to Cena's title.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

[email protected] Bork Laser sign


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

GOAT Segment with :brock and :heyman


----------



## 2ManyLimes (Sep 25, 2011)

I recorded RAW, but after the last few weeks bar Undertaker It's been shit viewing. Worth watching this week, or the same as the last few weeks?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I only watched the destroying segment and the Adr/Ziggler match. The rest of the show sounds boring


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> That's why I've stopped watching live now. It's just too much of a hassle to sit through.
> 
> I've been reading some thoughts on the show here, and I'll check out a few segments, but that's it, much easier to do that than sit through 3 hours of mostly crap and filler.


Not watching RAW live is def a great decision. Im with you. It just feels so much better skipping through all the bullshit.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

TOM MADISON said:


> Wow. I can't. I gotta explain to you huys a fews tricks from television production.
> 
> That was clearly in NO WAY HHH's office.
> 
> ...












Pretty sure everyone got the joke. They were just going along with it because it's funnier and more entertaining that way. That's what makes this thread awesome!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

So Ryback enters the ring, hits Cena with the chair...and then the Shield disappear? I don't get it. Hopefully this means the Shield will end up helping him at ER.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

TOM MADISON said:


> Wow. I can't. I gotta explain to you huys a fews tricks from television production.
> 
> That was clearly in NO WAY HHH's office.
> 
> ...


Next you're going to tell me wrestling is scripted!


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

It was a passable Raw for the majority, with Del Rio versus Ziggler (plus the subsequent attack), The Shield's six-man tag bout and Lesnar's invasion of the WWE Headquarters being the highlights and helping make the show worth watching. The other match ups were average or forgettable for the most part, and I'm still not that interested in the Cena and Ryback feud. But at least Extreme Rules is looking to be a decent event. 

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Heyman is the Undisputed GOAT human being. He's just absolutely fucking gold. 

The whole thing was just brilliant. 

Brock must have the best job in the world. I actually can't think of many better. Gets paid a shit load of money to turn up every now and then, and just be himself. Standing there outside, looking up at WWE HQ, not many other men have that aura that make you go :mark: when you see that. We knew some serious shit was about to go down. 

Looked pretty good with that belt. :brock

Sandow is gold too.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I really can't believe people are going around making a big deal about Brock holding the replica World title in Triple H's office.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

buried barrage


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

WWE is really taking that dancing thing to another level. I can't take that shit anymore. ANd where is MIZ?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

TOM MADISON said:


> Wow. I can't. I gotta explain to you huys a fews tricks from television production.
> 
> That was clearly in NO WAY HHH's office.
> 
> ...


So you're saying it was scripted and set up? :hmm:

Get off your high horse 8*D


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Just watching Raw... am I the only one who noticed Cole's math when averaging the dance scores was hilariously wrong? A 2, a 1 and a 2 = 1.75 according to Cole... it's actually a 1.67~, this is just simple math.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

VINTAGE COLE :cole3


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Missing Punk more than ever.

Saying that it wasn't a terrible edition on RAW this week.

I enjoyed Heyman/Lesnar segment. 

I'm a fan of Sweet-T and Brodus.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Camoron said:


> Just watching Raw... am I the only one who noticed Cole's math when averaging the dance scores was hilariously wrong? A 2, a 1 and a 2 = 1.75 according to Cole... it's actually a 1.67~, this is just simple math.


I guess :cole1 went to the Steiner school of math:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Am I the only one who marked for an apparent Bryan- Ryback feud/rematch? Then they buried the whole thing in a matter of seconds. What was up with that?


And for all the praise they got, why was Bryan just written into random parts of the show? You'd think theyd want to capitalize on momentum from a fine match on smackdown.


GOAT ain't got no time for creative monkeys


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

:sandow:heymanhenry1

Were awesome last night.

Rest of the show was boring.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank fuck i went to bed last night :bateman


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyYoiByPV1s&feature=player_embedded

backstage fallout: R-Truth/Brodus and Cesaro


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I thought it was strange that HHH didn't appear at all riled about the damage done to his office.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Picture of Brock starring at the Royal Rumble poster PLZ.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Did anyone else just want Ryback to not say a word to Cena, and just destroy him after the first 20, or so lines? Honestly, I thought Cena did really well taunting Ryback, and it wasn't that corny. However, I tend to wonder now what type of character are they turning this guy into? Cena mocking Ryback made me realize how much of a wimp they made Ryback appear. Honestly, no words should have ever come out of his mouth. He should have attacked Cena violently, maliciously, and without warning. Thus, guys like Cole can say it was a cheap shot. Completely own Cena, rip his shirt, stomp his hat into the ring, and hold his title high above his head. That would have given Ryback a real edge coming into Extreme Rules. Instead he backs down after getting mocked like a bitch on national television. Wow.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So Raw...

- The pussification of Ryback continues. Won't even touch Cena. It's sad how his character's gone from having no problem with exchanging blows with the World's Strongest Man to backing down from John Cena. Fuck this company and the way they use their heels as cowards, even someone like Ryback. 

- Sandow burying Orton was good shit, though I'm not a fan of him doing the whole singing thing, it was entertaining when I heard it with the music in the background on that youtube video. I still maintain the singing thing should remain a youtube-only thing/something he every once in a while does, but it's only been one week so far, so let's see if they continue it. Of course Orton absolutely buried Sandow in the match in return, but Sandow's burial of Orton was better.

- Del Rio/Ziggler was decent, and SWAGGER SWAGGERING WITH HIS BEASTLY SWAG SWAGGING ZIGGLER AND DEL RIO WITH THAT SWAGGED LADDER WAS FUCKING AWESOME! DEY GOT SWAGGERED BY DA BEAST, JACK SWAGGER!

- Yay, the IC Champion, Wade Barrett, continues to be treated irrelevantly. Is jobbed out to Sheamus for no reason and treated as an afterthought on another Raw. fpalm

- On the plus side of that match, Henry absolutely burying Cole and putting over Bradshaw for "carrying this like he always does" was the moment of the night.

- Lesnar destroying the office was gold. Lesnar intimidating everyone in his sight was gold. Heyman commentating on everything was gold. Brock holding the gold was... gold (and put the title over more than anyone has in the last few years). HHH's promo was... uninspiring and mediocre, as usual from this terrible feud. Heyman sort of saved the back and fourth there from being completely abysmal, but even he's not a miracle worker. Hoping this program really does end at ER.

- Ryback/Kane wasn't good. Ryback then uses the Shield distraction as a chance to attack Cena, as any standard heel would do. 

Overall another poor Raw to add to the books. Henry's commentary, Sandow's burial of Orton, and the office destruction video were the only bright points of the show.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

RYBACK RULES grrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh yeah he rules, except on ppv. LOL


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

probably 30 minutes worth watching. overall horrible. i started fast forwarding once cena starting mocking ryback. god that shit was corny. ryback made to look weak again just cuz he isn't a face anymore. wwe writers at their worst yet again.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Read the results and it sounds like any boring Raw we've seen in the past year and there's been far too many of them to count.

Checked out Sandow "singing" Orton's theme and I admit it was a bit funny. Sucks that Orton has cut his hair again, though.

I just need to find the video for Lesnar destroying HHH's office and I'm done with this show.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

have to admit "Guided Tour" in WWE HQ , was very entertaining


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Only good thing was Cesaro so happy he's stopped yodelling.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> "Do you have an appointment"
> 
> Brock: "yeah"
> 
> :lmao :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao This was by far the best part of the segment. I was laughing my ass off replaying this part over and over. Heyman is so good my god.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just watched the satellite segment. BROCK and Heyman are just awesome!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Ryback attacks Cena with a chair*

:lawler OH NOES WHAT IS HE DOING?

Yeah, WHY is he attacking his hated rival? I just don't get it!

Another week, another show I couldn't give two fucks about. The Sheamus/Henry, Orton/Show and Del Rio/Swagger/Ziggler feuds are about as exciting as fucking fog.

The Brock segment was great, just makes me wonder why they can't do stuff like this with some of the full time members of the roster.

Also, the Cesaro segment was fucking stupid. Makes ZERO sense for a guy who's been on a losing streak for about 300 years to talk about 'lack of competition'. Hopefully this leads to something interesting and not just some shrivelled dick of a feud with Kofi Kingston or something.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Rewatching it the Brock trashing Hunter's office was a pretty damn funny.

"Brock Lesnar, future enterior designer" I lol'd haha


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Thought it was better than the past week's but not saying a lot. Went to bed after the disaster of the opening promo.

At least Cesaro got a win and looks like he might get a push, all the way until Wednesday he jobs to Orton on waste of an event. Sandow was epic, as were Heyman & Lesnar.

Cena & Ryback just need to injure each other at Extreme Wankfest.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Opening segment is why I hate Cena.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

I thought most of RAW was pretty good. I don't know if I just didn't notice, but it seems like they're starting to give guys mic time. It was a little weird how Caesaro beat Ryder and then said there's no one who can match him in the company, meanwhile he was just jobbed out for a month and a half. 

I still have no clue what they're doing with Ziggler. He's your champion and he's getting his ass kicked by Del Rio and anyone else who fights him week after week. 

Didn't care much for the Brock/Heyman/HHH segment, it seems retarded to me that Heyman literally does ALL of the talking for Brock. It makes his character seem so dumb. I'm just so over HHH at this point that I literally don't care about anything he does anymore.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Bearodactyl said:


> What can I say? Yesterdays Raw, to me, was.. well, highly enjoyable. In the sense that I felt like pretty much everything was booked to progress storylines, something I always hope for but don't get very often. Let's see..
> 
> Henry-Sheamus. After weeks of back and forth they finally set the match for Extreme Rules, and by the looks of things (going out on a limb here) it's gonna be a strap match. Which i haven't seen in a while so I'm kewl with that. Shame that Barrett lost, but with how strong Sheamus is usually made look losing to him after ALMOST being able to pull the trigger doesn't feel like burial to me. If he was actually going for the IC title it'd be quite another story, but he's not so I can deal.
> 
> ...





Starbuck said:


> :brock destroying Trips office is seriously one of the best pieces of TV WWE has put out on a long time. Everything about it was just flat out gold.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> ...


:clap:clap:clap With that rep worthy review swag.

The amount of bitching as if this was the worst RAW ever when it actually wasn't bad at all, shit was average to mildly enjoyable. 

Mark Henry alone gets this show a pass. :henry1


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Well i have to say I enjoyed RAW a lot last night. Now, I will admit the first hour felt as if the entire 3 hours had passed. It was a complete drag tbh. But damn, once Swagger started wrecking shit up I woke the fuck up! Holy shit was Swagger beast last night! Here I was just a few minutes before asking myself "Why the hell is this guy still in this feud?" and them bam! Guy goes fucking berzerk. 

As for the Jericho/Fandango thing, welcome to the world of sports-entertainment. You either love it, hate it or fuck off. Either way, no one cares what you do.

Whatever the hell it is, I'm digging Cesaro's new gimmick or at least attire for now. 

The Heyman/Lesnar segment was gold. 

The Shield is so damn great they can make The Usos and Kofi Kingston look like they have a legit chance of beating them.

Cena/Ryback looks to be shaping up nice and holy crap, Henry/Sheamus :mark:

I saw no problems with RAW last night. From a booking standpoint and just my overall level of enjoyment this has got to be one of the year's best. Thoroughly enjoyed it. No complains this week from me at all.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

The show was painfully average. Only 2 things I liked, the ADR vs Ziggler match (even though it was pretty much ruined but all the crap going on outside the ring) and Brock destroying the office. That's all I liked on a 3 hour show. Not good.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Paul Heyman: Bring Bring
Lesnar picks up the phone
Brock Lesnar:............

That in itself was comedic gold, :heyman


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

septurum said:


> The show was painfully average. Only 2 things I liked, the ADR vs Ziggler match (even though it was pretty much ruined but all the crap going on outside the ring) and Brock destroying the office. That's all I liked on a 3 hour show. Not good.


How could you not like Swagger going into beats mode? Because it "ruined" a good match? Would you have rather Ziggler tap out to the cross arm breaker, again?


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Bob-Carcass said:


> Paul Heyman: Bring Bring
> Lesnar picks up the phone
> Brock Lesnar:............
> 
> That in itself was comedic gold, :heyman


This. It was top notch.

----

I thought Raw was great this week though. Far better than it's been at any other time in recent weeks.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

few enjoyable segments but otherwise a drag


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Loved the office trashing, all the office people pissing their pants, the head of the assistant of HHH being pushed into the desk and Paul asking, ''how's your day going?'' :lol Love how Brock broke the sledgehammer in 7 hits, at what kind of cheap home depot did they bought it. They did make one big mistake, when Brock pulled the tv from the wall it was not plugged in.

One thing that made me laugh hard was Mark Henry at the commentary table telling Cole to shut up.


----------

